# On voit de ces trucs dans les forums techniques...



## r e m y (13 Août 2013)

C'est dingue ce que ça devient pointu les forums techniques de MacG.

Hier quelqu'un partait à la chasse à la grenouille qui pète (il ne l'a toujours pas trouvée...), et aujourd'hui un autre cherche des lignes de coke dans le Terminal...

moi, je suis dépassé!


----------



## Vivid (13 Août 2013)

" je travaille avec en live fin aôut.."

En 'live'... svp  Ah... le live


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2013)

Y'a de quoi achalander ce fil&#8230;

Lui est pas mal&#8230; 

Javel dire à ma mère&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2013)

C'est vrai que rien que le titre "*Panique : J'ai lavé mes coques au javel !!!* " vaut son pesant de cahuètes!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2013)

Ce thread est une très bonne idée remy !  ... Ça nous évitera de devoir chercher où aller pour se défouler !


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce thread est une très bonne idée remy !  ... Ça nous évitera de devoir chercher où aller pour se défouler !


 

et j'ai pensé à toi, je viens de trouver une petite visseuse... :rose:



Floriiane a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses !
> Mais pour l'instant ,...
> Je suis en train de me tâter...
> ça fait maaaaaaaaal !!  )


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et j'ai pensé à toi, je viens de trouver une petite visseuse... :rose:



J'ai du répondre, je ne pouvais pas laisser passer ça


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai du répondre, je ne pouvais pas laisser passer ça


 
ah ben là, c'est mort! son père va définitivement lui interdire de s'acheter un Mac


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai du répondre, je ne pouvais pas laisser passer ça



... très expressif, ton smiley !!!!! ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et aujourd'hui un autre cherche des lignes de coke dans le Terminal...



Et il trouve des géraniums.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2013)

Comme le gars qui cherche désespérément un jeu d'échecs ....

Par MP, je lui ai proposé de vivre ma vie mais il n'a pas encore répondu !:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2013)

Y'en a encore qui cherchent à faire du HDR !


C'est typiquement le genre de sujet qui oblige à user d'un second pseudo pour poser ses questions techniques ! Parce que les blagues, coups bas, etc, entre vieux users risquent de fuser. Fìx si tu nous lis


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2013)

quant aux vapoteurs, y'en a qui pompent n'importe quoi!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> quant aux vapoteurs, y'en a qui pompent n'importe quoi!



Ah les vapoteurs ! 
A force d'avoir peur de mourir, on va en arriver à ne plus savoir vivre ... un petit déca le matin avant de prendre sa bagnole électrique, du bio et du light à tous les repas, bière et vin sans alcool bien entendu et vapote mentholée aseptisée ... 
Choix de vie honorable s'il en est ... quoique ... elle est où la vie dans tout ça !


----------



## jonson (14 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est dingue ce que ça devient pointu les forums techniques de MacG.
> 
> Hier quelqu'un partait à la chasse à la grenouille qui pète (il ne l'a toujours pas trouvée...), et aujourd'hui un autre cherche des lignes de coke dans le Terminal...
> 
> moi, je suis dépassé!



ça c'est du bon sujet. Mais je vais quand même éviter d'y faire trop le mariole.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Août 2013)

Comment est-ce possible de casser la vitre d'un iMac avec une tasse mal orientée ? Il faut jeter la tasse sur l'écran ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Août 2013)

Bah... il va pouvoir recycler son écran avec ce type de bécane!


----------



## JPTK (15 Août 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ah les vapoteurs !
> A force d'avoir peur de mourir, on va en arriver à ne plus savoir vivre ... un petit déca le matin avant de prendre sa bagnole électrique, du bio et du light à tous les repas, bière et vin sans alcool bien entendu et vapote mentholée aseptisée ...
> Choix de vie honorable s'il en est ... quoique ... elle est où la vie dans tout ça !



Rahhhh, puisque qu'on te dit qu'on picole, qu'on baise, qu'on mange de la choucroute et qu'on boit du kawa !  et des fois tout en même temps ! 
On fume même des joints des fois ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Rahhhh, puisque qu'on te dit qu'on picole, qu'on baise, qu'on mange de la choucroute et qu'on boit du kawa !  et des fois tout en même temps !
> On fume même des joints des fois ! :love:



Ce que tu ne dis pas, c'est que tu pètes le feu 
Un de mes amis me disait, je ne vais pas me plaindre, j'aurai brûlé la vie par les deux bouts.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Rahhhh, puisque qu'on te dit qu'on picole, qu'on baise, qu'on mange de la choucroute et qu'on boit du kawa !  et des fois tout en même temps !
> On fume même des joints des fois ! :love:



 ... Ouf ! Tu me rassures !!!:love:


----------



## aCLR (17 Août 2013)

L'orthographe ça vaut aussi pour les pro, burdel !


----------



## jonson (17 Août 2013)

Ah... l'auretograffe est un grans mistèrre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> L'orthographe ça vaut aussi pour les pro, burdel !



C'est pas lui, c'est le correcteur orthographique de son iPad !


----------



## r e m y (20 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est vrai que rien que le titre "*Panique : J'ai lavé mes coques au javel !!!* " vaut son pesant de cahuètes!


 
Argh!  y'a récidive!!! 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/nettoyage-macbook-air-avec-lingettes-javellisees-1217398.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h09 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> C'est pas lui, c'est le correcteur orthographique de son iPad !


 
chhttt!!! c'est une technique de cryptage pour éviter les grandes oreilles de Prism!!


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

Ah la javel on a rien inventé de mieux pour nettoyer en profondeur et tuer tout les microbes et autres virus... sauf peu-être le feu. Faudrait essayer tiens?!  :bebe:


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2013)

Je sais que la javel ça te connait mon p'tit Johnson&#8482; mais ne te laisse pas abuser par ce coquin de remy, ce thread date de janvier !


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

Je t'y reprend bien là mon petit aCLR. Mais le thread a était relancé aujourd'hui même, donc pas si abusé que ça le Solcarnus©

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Argh!  y'a récidive!!!
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/nettoyage-macbook-air-avec-lingettes-javellisees-1217398.html



Il devrait changer son pseudo et remplacer Nomacaddiction par Javeladdiction.


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2013)

Alors que tout le monde le sait parfaitement: le karcher c' est ce qui marche le mieux.


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2013)

et maintenant des victimes d'allucination...


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2013)

Moi l'hallu, c'est ici que je l'ai eu. 
Au message 3105 d'un sujet ouvert par lui pour ça il y a deux ans, un grasnoir qui demande ce qu'il peut faire pour nos petits problèmes


----------



## jonson (23 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et maintenant des victimes d'allucination...



Très bien tout ça!


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Août 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi l'hallu, c'est ici que je l'ai eu.
> Au message 3105 d'un sujet ouvert par lui pour ça il y a deux ans, un grasnoir qui demande ce qu'il peut faire pour nos petits problèmes



Posté à 5h10, y supporte pas les nuits blanches...


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2013)

C'est pas dans les fora techniques.



djeos546 a dit:


> Je risque par contre de ne répondre que demain. Eh oui, il faut que je dorme...



Mais ça fait deux mois que son bô sujet dort.


Tant mieux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2013)

Vous ne savez pas faire de copie d'écran sous OS X ? Pas grave : mettez des captures d'écran Windows trouvées sur le Net.


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2013)

La manip qui tue !
Je reste effaré devant la bêtise l'inconscience de certains


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2013)

Qu'il crée un Finder_new.app !


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et maintenant des victimes d'allucination...




moi il me faut du H pour halluciner


----------



## KERRIA (27 Août 2013)

...l'aspirant habite javel...c'est toujours d'actualité ?

Le Bon Jour


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2013)

Au détour d'une discussion sur l'esthétique des icônes IOS, j'ai trouvé ce message. La méconnaissance de l'art est une chose, la mise en lien de billevesées concernant l'art en est une autre multipliée par la première !


----------



## da capo (27 Août 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Au détour d'une discussion sur l'esthétique des icônes IOS, j'ai trouvé ce message. La méconnaissance de l'art est une chose, la mise en lien de billevesées concernant l'art en est une autre multipliée par la première !



tu te fais du mal

compassion : le maitre mot.


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2013)

da capo a dit:


> tu te fais du mal


Je fais finir par m'inventer des soucis de machine pour ouvrir des fils un peu partout ! :rateau:


> compassion : le maitre mot.


La passion des maîtres !


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2013)

mon ventilateur ne marche pas le samedi


----------



## jonson (3 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> mon ventilateur ne marche pas le samedi



Je ne sais pas si les différents intervenants l'ont pris au sérieux, mais le thread en est déjà à 12 posts.
Est-ce-qu'il ne se moquerait pas de nous par hasard?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Septembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si les différents intervenants l'ont pris au sérieux, mais le thread en est déjà à 12 posts.
> Est-ce-qu'il ne se moquerait pas de nous par hasard?


Surtout que la solution est simple il suffit de ne pas faire régler la date et heure du mac par internet puis de la modifier manuellement directement


----------



## thierry37 (5 Septembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si les différents intervenants l'ont pris au sérieux, mais le thread en est déjà à 12 posts.


Je t'avouerai que je suivais le topic, en me disant "bizarre ce machin".
Et maintenant, tu me fais douter de la bonne foi de ce gars.
J'étais tout innocent, chez les bisounours. Un peu moins maintenant. 


Edit:
Mince, on n'a pas eu le fin mot de la grenouille !
J'en découvre de belles.


Cliquetis du disque d'un MBA


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2013)

Pas dans les forums techniques, mais dans les commentaires des news et plus précisément celle concernant la nouvelle montre connectée de Samsung :

A chaque fois qu'il y a un article sur les montres connectées, je me précipite sur les commentaires et plus précisément sur ceux de "Laurent-Apple" qui répète à tours de bras (et je n'exagère pas !), qu'il aime les montres classiques et de luxe et qu'il a une Rolex Submariner et que le reste, c'est de la m.......

La répétition à outrance fait qu'il devient de plus en plus pathétique, à se demander s'il n'est pas russe ... le russe étant "tragique" de naissance et de ce fait, voué à un destin "tragique" inéluctable !!!!!


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2013)

Et que je ne vois personne aller lui dire qu'on s'en cogne !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Et que je ne vois personne aller lui dire qu'on s'en cogne !



Cet oubli fâcheux vient d'être réparé (merci moi-même).


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2013)

J'avais dit personne !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> J'avais dit personne !



Mon nom est personne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Cet oubli fâcheux vient d'être réparé (merci moi-même).



Je lui en ai même fait la traduction ! ... On ne parle pas à un actionnaire Apple de cette façon !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je lui en ai même fait la traduction ! ... On ne parle pas à un actionnaire Apple de cette façon !



Jolie traduction, j'en conviens. 

En tout cas, là, je pense qu'il a compris.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Septembre 2013)

Arghhhh !!!!! 

_


Cenkf a dit:



			Bonjour ,
avez vous trouver le reponse sur le clonage qui demarre en usb et pas quand on le met dans le mac ,
Merci 
fc
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


----------



## aCLR (7 Septembre 2013)

C'est une réponse qui coute bonbon !
Le clonage c'est pas donné !


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2013)

La question à cent balles !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Octobre 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> La question à cent balles !



Cent balles hors taxes ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Cent balles hors taxes ?



Y'a plutôt intérêt !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2013)

Les caisses de l'état sont vides ...
Ne soyez donc pas si radin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2013)

Au grand concours "Qui a jeté le fichier mach_kernel alors qu'il ne fallait pas", nous avons un premier gagnant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Au grand concours "Qui a jeté le fichier mach_kernel alors qu'il ne fallait pas", nous avons un premier gagnant.



 ... C'était certain ! ...


----------



## da capo (13 Novembre 2013)

Allez, hop, on se réveille 

Pour les plus avisés des techniciens uniquement : ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Allez, hop, on se réveille
> 
> Pour les plus avisés des techniciens uniquement : ici



Je suis poli : je lui ai répondu.


----------



## da capo (14 Novembre 2013)

Trop vérifier est-il mauvais ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2013)

La gagnante de la semaine! 
En quelque sorte, une adaptation du célèbre RTFM


----------



## da capo (18 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> La gagnante de la semaine!
> En quelque sorte, une adaptation du célèbre RTFM



Tu es gentil :

Dans RTFM, on lit M comme Manual : long, compliqué

Là c'est M comme Message dont il s'agit. Et explicite qui plus est !




L'informatique pour tous, moi je vous dis, c'est pas gagné.


----------



## r e m y (18 Novembre 2013)

da capo a dit:


> Tu es gentil :
> 
> Dans RTFM, on lit M comme Manual : long, compliqué
> 
> ...


 
Dans ce monde du toujours plus court (tweet, sms, ...), le message en question a dû paraître démesurément long et compliqué, j'imagine.


----------



## da capo (18 Novembre 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans ce monde du toujours plus court (tweet, sms, ...), le message en question a dû paraître démesurément long et compliqué, j'imagine.



mode sujet verbe (sans complément)


----------



## jonson (18 Novembre 2013)

Luttons contre l'illettrisme informatique!


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Luttons contre l'illettrisme informatique!



Quand je vois à la vitesse à laquelle ma fille clic sur les messages d'avertissement sans jamais les lire et après m'appelle parce que je cite "papa ça bug"...


----------



## r e m y (19 Novembre 2013)

Bon il faut bien avouer que dans le cas présent, Adobe, plutôt que d'afficher un message long comme 10 tweets, demandant de lancer Adobe Reader, accepter le contrat, quitter Safari puis le relancer.... aurait mieux fait de faire afficher directement la fenêtre d'acceptation de contrat, la case "J'accepte" étant présélectionnée!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2013)

Attention ! ... ça commence !!!!!!! 

http://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-jailbreak/ipad-bloque-pomme-1237191.html#post12650752


----------



## jonson (25 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-jailbreak/ipad-bloque-pomme-1237191.html#post12650752



Mais quel idée aussi de se faire accoupler un iPad et une pomme.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Attention ! ... ça commence !!!!!!!
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-jailbreak/ipad-bloque-pomme-1237191.html#post12650752



Ouai... Romuald a raison, le pire c'est qu'y connaît pas ses classiques. Casse toi connard... Pff...
Ceci dit, à casse toi pov'con, je préfère :

[YOUTUBE]O3g6XomtadA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Powerdom (25 Décembre 2013)

mais pourquoi tant de haine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2013)

... Y'en a même un qui a "swintché" ...

http://forums.macg.co/autres-univer...d-un-mec-a-swintche-1236373.html#post12649497


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2013)

nettoyer les oreilles ou les écouteurs ?


----------



## jonson (30 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Y'en a même un qui a "swintché" ...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/autres-univer...d-un-mec-a-swintche-1236373.html#post12649497



Top long! :sleep:



Powerdom a dit:


> nettoyer les oreilles ou les écouteurs ?



Trop... j'entend rien!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2013)

... Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait envoyer des SMS avec son sexe !!!!!!! ...

http://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-jailbreak/bitesms-se-ferme-seul-1237715.html


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait envoyer des SMS avec son sexe !!!!!!! ...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-jailbreak/bitesms-se-ferme-seul-1237715.html




On écrit bien dans des tchattes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> On écrit bien dans des tchattes



 ... Ce monde est d'une turpitude infinie et même plus si infinités (Euh ! Je l'ai fait exprès hein, bande de nases !:rateau

Bon, après celui qui écrit des SMS avec sa b....., voilà l'autre qui veut s'émasculer ...

http://forums.macg.co/ios/ios-7-supprimer-bourse-1237404.html

Cette fin d'année sera très chaude !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait envoyer des SMS avec son sexe !!!!!!! ...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/bricolo-and-jailbreak/bitesms-se-ferme-seul-1237715.html



Ça veut dire quoi " se ferme tout seul " ? Que son kiki rentre comme un escargot dans sa coquille ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h23 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ce monde est d'une turpitude infinie et même plus si infinités (Euh ! Je l'ai fait exprès hein, bande de nases !:rateau
> 
> Bon, après celui qui écrit des SMS avec sa b....., voilà l'autre qui veut s'émasculer ...
> 
> ...



Franchement, ce n'est pas possible d'avoir l'esprit aussi mal tourné !


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Décembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi " se ferme tout seul " ? Que son kiki rentre comme un escargot dans sa coquille ?



Ben voui. T'as jamais eu froid au kiki ?



iDuck a dit:


> Franchement, ce n'est pas possible d'avoir l'esprit aussi mal tourné !



Quitte à avoir quelque chose de mal tourné, vaut mieux que ça soit l'esprit, non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi " se ferme tout seul " ? Que son kiki rentre comme un escargot dans sa coquille ?



L'important n'est pas qu'il rentre comme un escargot dans sa coquille, mais bien qu'il puisse en ressortir ....:afraid:

J'ai un copain qui a tenté l'expérience avec des glaçons et "il" n'est plus jamais ressorti !

Alors, prudence avec tout ça !!!!!!


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'important n'est pas qu'il rentre comme un escargot dans sa coquille, mais bien qu'il puisse en ressortir ....:afraid:
> 
> J'ai un copain qui a tenté l'expérience avec des glaçons et "il" n'est plus jamais ressorti !
> 
> Alors, prudence avec tout ça !!!!!!



Je ne connaissais pas la méthode des glaçons, mais je trouve ça petit joueur.
Celui ci a eu une méthode plus expéditive (plus tranchante, même), mais à été victime de son étourderie.
Plus étonnant est ce touriste allemand qui a voulu avoir un plus gros kiki sans le jailbreacker (en fait il a fait l'inverse d'une sortie de geôle pour son kiki), mais fut sauvé par de courageux pompiers espagnols armés d'une scie circulaire. L'intervention fut délicate, kiki ne rimant pas forcément avec outillage lourd.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Celui ci a eu une méthode plus expéditive (plus tranchante, même), mais à été victime de son étourderie.



 ... Mais ... C'est horrible !!!!!!!!:rose:

Et sur un ton plus léger ... (j'ai hésité, mais je me suis dit que je n'étais plus à ça près !:rateau

http://forums.macg.co/itunes/compte-itunes-hacke-1237690.html

*Hacké* ??? De porc ou de veau ???? :rose: (Je sais !)


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais ... C'est horrible !!!!!!!!:rose:
> 
> Et sur un ton plus léger ... (j'ai hésité, mais je me suis dit que je n'étais plus à ça près !:rateau
> 
> ...



Tes calembours sont inquiétants  Moules contaminées ? Drogue illicite (LSD, bière belge) ?
Remarque, je te jette pas la pierre, moi je me shoote à la belle mère bretonne, ce soir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tes calembours sont inquiétants  Moules contaminées ? Drogue illicite (LSD, bière belge) ?



Dernier sursaut de la bête peut être ?  ..... :love:

Quoi qu'il en soit passe un excellent réveillon !


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Dernier sursaut de la bête peut être ?  ..... :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit passe un excellent réveillon !




Toi aussi. Et que la bête passe en forme vers l'année 2014, ses sursauts nous manqueraient 
Et bonnes fêtes et courage pour ce 2014 à tous ceux qui traînent leur carcasse ici, c'est sincère.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Et bonnes fêtes et courage pour ce 2014 à tous ceux qui traînent leur carcasse ici, c'est sincère.



Idem pour moi !

Et pour une fois, je ne ferai pas les voeux habituels .... on souhaite tellement de l'amour, du bonheur et de la joie à tort et à travers qu'il ne doit plus y en avoir beaucoup de disponibles ! Malheureusement !

Non ! Je vous souhaite simplement de trouver en vous la force qui vous permettra d'affronter 2014 avec paix et sérénité et de faire face avec courage et dignité aux vicissitudes de la vie.

Je vous souhaite d'être entourés de vos proches et de vos amis, car ils sont les piliers de votre vie ... et que cette vie soit heureuse et pleine de surprises !

Lorsque ce soir vous embrasserez vos êtres aimés, faites-le comme si c'était la première et la dernière fois ... et ce, chaque jour de votre vie, et ainsi de suite ... l'Amour est plus fort que tout !

En attendant, je vous aime, bande de nases !:love:


----------



## jonson (31 Décembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En attendant, je vous aime, bande de nases !:love:



On t'aime tous thebiglebowsky. Bonne année à toi!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2014)

L'iPhone mérite bien son nom de " téléphone intelligent " (smartphone).


----------



## ergu (1 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> on souhaite tellement de l'amour, du bonheur et de la joie à tort et à travers qu'il ne doit plus y en avoir beaucoup de disponibles !




Mais non, tu n'as rien compris.

Ils l'ont dit à la télé pour expliquer au grand frère que l'arrivée du bébé ne va rien lui enlever.
Ecoute : l'amour de papa & maman pour toi c'est ça (image d'une feuille de papier A4)
A l'arrivée du bébé, Papa & Maman, ils ne déchirent pas la feuille, non, non - hop, ils en ont une autre !
Chacun sa feuille.

Bref.
L'amour, c'est une usine de fabrication de feuilles de papier A4.

En 2014, donnez de l'amour, mangez des arbres !


----------



## jonson (1 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> L'iPhone mérite bien son nom de " téléphone intelligent " (smartphone).



Du moment qu'il n'appel pas maman quand tu es avec la maitresse. :rose:


----------



## Arlequin (1 Janvier 2014)

oulah 

congélateur et sèche cheveux :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h14 ----------




jonson a dit:


> Du moment qu'il n'appel pas maman quand tu es avec la maitresse. :rose:



ou la maman de la maitresse quand tu es avec la maitresse de la maman


----------



## jonson (1 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> oulah
> 
> congélateur et sèche cheveux :mouais:
> ou la maman de la maitresse quand tu es avec la maitresse de la maman



Dans ce cas, c'est au poil. Non seulement tu es avec la maitresse de maman. Mais en plus tu fricotes avec sa maman.  



Arlequin a dit:


> oulah
> 
> congélateur et sèche cheveux :mouais:



Là y a du niveau. A mon humble avis, il faut breveter et vite. Et surtout pas un mot à Apple... 
Attendez...
J'apprends à l'instant que pour le iPhone6, Apple mettrait un wifi fonctionnel par -273,12°C :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (1 Janvier 2014)

Essayer de réparer un iPhone avec un sèche cheveux, c'est bien une idée de fille.


----------



## ergu (2 Janvier 2014)

Coller son précieux au congélateur quand on en est déçue, c'est bien une idée dans l'air du temps...
(et joyeuses fêtes)


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Coller son précieux au congélateur quand on en est déçue, c'est bien une idée dans l'air du temps...
> (et joyeuses fêtes)



Houla la! 
Attention aux sous-entendus mal placés.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Houla la!
> Attention aux sous-entendus mal placés.



Des sous-entendus mal placés ? Que vas-tu imaginer ?


----------



## alinf34 (2 Janvier 2014)

Je suis désolé et tout honteux pour avoir proposé en son temps "d'entrer une ligne de coke" dans le terminal.

C'était une fâcheuse cokille


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

alinf34 a dit:


> Je suis désolé et tout honteux pour avoir proposé en son temps "d'entrer une ligne de coke" dans le terminal.
> 
> C'était une fâcheuse cokille



C'était même risqué. Car au terminale souvent les douaniers rodent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Des sous-entendus mal placés ? Que vas-tu imaginer ?



Je ne préfère pas l'évoquer.


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Houla la!
> Attention aux sous-entendus mal placés.


Je préfère de loin des dessous détendus et bien placés.


----------



## jonson (2 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Je préfère de loin des dessous détendus et bien placés.



+10000000000000000 

:rose:  :love: :style:


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2014)

il m'avait échappé celui-ci. 

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/macbookair-cassent-vite-1237879.html#post12655937


----------



## aCLR (3 Janvier 2014)

Copier, ouais !
Coller, ouais !
Mais comprendre ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2014)

Y'en a qu'ont du mal à se remettre des abus du réveillon....

http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/y-a-quelqu-un-cause-1237902.html


----------



## jonson (3 Janvier 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Y'en a qu'ont du mal à se remettre des abus du réveillon....
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/y-a-quelqu-un-cause-1237902.html



Jeanne d'Arc on t'a reconnue. C'est bon tu peux arrêter maintenant. :mouais:



:rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (3 Janvier 2014)

là c'est pas mal non plus :rateau:

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...ichiers-mp3-cle-usb-1237837.html#post12656072

en particulier cette phrase: 

_quand je double-clique sur un de ces mp3 de la clé USB, pour voir ce qui se passe, c'est iTunes qui se lance et joue le morceau
_

quel taquin cet iTunes


----------



## jonson (3 Janvier 2014)

Il faut croire que iTunes est possédé par le malin.
Ou alors il fait son boulot comme prévu.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Janvier 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Il faut croire que iTunes est possédé par le malin.
> 
> Ou alors il fait son boulot comme prévu.




L'hypothèse qu'elle ait une dette karmique n'est pas à exclure. Je n'ose pas lui demander si des objets sont déplacés chez elles, mais j'en suis quasiment certain. Normal qu'elle ait rien vu derrière son écran : les poltergeists sont pas si cons...


----------



## Arlequin (3 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je n'ose pas lui demander si des objets sont déplacés chez elles,



ni si elle est belge, hein ? non mais vas-y, te gêne pas


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> ni si elle est belge, hein ? non mais vas-y, te gêne pas



Pardons, je le ferais pus :rose:


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> quel taquin cet iTunes


Tant qu'il ne joue pas systématiquement 'A la pèche aux mouleumouleumoul', rien n'est perdu


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> là c'est pas mal non plus :rateau:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...ichiers-mp3-cle-usb-1237837.html#post12656072
> 
> ...



J'imagine qu'il aurait voulu que ça allume l'autoradio et qu'il entende le morceau sortir des haut-parleurs de sa twingo...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> J'imagine qu'il aurait voulu que ça allume l'autoradio et qu'il entende le morceau sortir des haut-parleurs de sa twingo...


Twingo c'est pas très Apple Spirit ca...
:hein:


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> Twingo c'est pas très Apple Spirit ca...
> :hein:



Tu parles sans savoir!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Janvier 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu parles sans savoir!



Oh...
Mon...
Steve...

AU BUCHER !!!


----------



## Powerdom (4 Janvier 2014)

Oui bon, c'est un Marseillais... 


ici on progresse : http://forums.macg.co/iphone/wifi-grise-seche-cheveux-1237784.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui bon, c'est un Marseillais...
> 
> 
> ici on progresse : http://forums.macg.co/iphone/wifi-grise-seche-cheveux-1237784.html



Il faut être un peu (orange) givré pour mettre son iPhone au frigo, non ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2014)

A quand le micro-onde???


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oui bon, c'est un Marseillais...
> 
> 
> ici on progresse : http://forums.macg.co/iphone/wifi-grise-seche-cheveux-1237784.html



J'ai failli en avaler mon iPad.
Ma femme à dû mettre trois minutes au congélateur pour me calmer.

Ce fil est redoutable. Comme toi-même (il me semble) l'écrivait dans un fil, il nous fait fondre, trollers-flood ers que nous sommes sur de pauvres malheureux comme des gendarmes sur sur la confiture.

Mais c'est si bon...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2014)

En voilà un qui veut mettre des machos dans son Mac. Que font les féministes ?


----------



## ergu (11 Janvier 2014)

En même temps, il ne parle qu'aux "mais" - comme je me sent plutôt "cependant" que "mais" je ne suis pas concerné, je pense.

Peut-être voulait-il en fait introduire des nachos dans son ordi (d'où son salut à tous les maïs) ?

Insondable mystère...


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2014)

la phrase suivante 
_je ne peux plus réinstaller aucun machos . mon ordinateur de comporte comme un pc_

me fait me poser la question :
les pc sont-ils des fiotes ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> la phrase suivante
> _je ne peux plus réinstaller aucun machos . mon ordinateur de comporte comme un pc_
> 
> me fait me poser la question :
> les pc sont-ils des fiotes ?


PC ici pourrait être l'acronyme de tellement de choses....


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> la phrase suivante
> _je ne peux plus réinstaller aucun machos . mon ordinateur de comporte comme un pc_
> 
> me fait me poser la question :
> les pc sont-ils des fiotes ?


En même temps sans mach-os difficile pour son ordi de marcher comme un avion.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Janvier 2014)

la tête dans le coaltar


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> la tête dans le coaltar



Expression peu usitée mais qui existe ... "Avoir la tête dans le coaltar" = être à moitié inconscient !


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Expression peu usitée mais qui existe ... "Avoir la tête dans le coaltar" = être à moitié inconscient !



J'ai dû aller voir ce qu'était le coaltar (goudron), quand tu te réveille la tête dedans, pas étonnant que tu ne sois pas totalement conscient..
Si t'as un oreiller à plumes, ça fait réveil américicain, couvert de goudron avec des plumes.


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2014)

Je ne suis pas médecin, mais ça ressemble assez à de la caporectomie


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne suis pas médecin, mais ça ressemble assez à de la caporectomie




Elle est rarement spontanée au réveil ou même accidentelle, tout de même. Les suicides avec cette techniques, à moins d'être assistés, sont compliqués et nécessitent certainement une attentive préparation,
En France, les rares cas cas que j'ai vus, en général mortels, hélas, étaient le fait de neurochirurgiens bêtement distraits, préoccupés par un contrôle fiscal, fatigués au lendemain d'un réveillon ou voulant bien faire en rapportant le travail à la maison, histoire le terminer tranquillement, à tête reposée, en quelque sorte.

Sinon, un cas rare d'indication de caporectomie :
[YOUTUBE]ico8bQumdAQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h45 ----------

Sinon, dans réagissez, aussi, il se passe des choses très inquiétantes. 
Qui peut bien être derrière cette mystérieuse affaire ?
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/droplr-and-clouapp-conspiration-1238479.html


----------



## macomaniac (12 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> thebiglebowsky a dit:
> 
> 
> > Arlequin a dit:
> ...



- et encore : être tellement _noir_ au réveil qu'on a dépassé le seuil de _biturage_ (qui rime avec '_cirage_') pour atteindre carrément le point de _bitumage_ (rimant avec '_plumage_') 

ce qui nous ramène à la fable :

_Si votre plumage répond à votre bitumage
vous avez la tête d'un zèbre du coaltar​_​


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> - et encore : être tellement _noir_ au réveil qu'on a dépassé le seuil de _biturage_ (qui rime avec '_cirage_') pour atteindre carrément le point de _bitumage_ (rimant avec '_plumage_')
> 
> ce qui nous ramène à la fable :
> 
> ...


ceci dit on peut avoir la tête dans le cirage et un plumage intact
ce qui n'empêche pas de... ramer
(parfois c'est un ramage  fort joliment tourné)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2014)

... Comment "islapète" !!!!! 

 ... et fâché avec ça !:love:

http://forums.macg.co/iphone/vol-d-un-iphone-5c-1238594.html#post12662092


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Comment "islapète" !!!!!
> 
> ... et fâché avec ça !:love:
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/iphone/vol-d-un-iphone-5c-1238594.html#post12662092



Ben là !! 

Powerdom, vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à cette page. Ceci peut être dû à plusieurs raisons :

Vous n'avez pas la permission d'accéder à la page que vous essayez d'afficher. Êtes-vous en train d'essayer de modifier le message de quelqu'un d'autre ou d'accéder à des options d'administration ? Vérifiez que vous êtes autorisé à effectuer cette action dans les règles du forum.
Si vous essayez d'envoyer un message, l'administrateur a peut-être désactivé votre compte, ou celui-ci est en attente d'activation si vous venez de le créer, ou de réactivation si vous avez changé votre email, ou encore peut-être de validation par un modérateur.


----------



## ergu (13 Janvier 2014)

Moi, je peux toujours y accéder, na-na-nèreuh !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Moi, je peux toujours y accéder, na-na-nèreuh !



Ouais, mais ce n'est plus marrant ... Certains messages ont été effacés !!!!!!


----------



## ergu (13 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais ce n'est plus marrant ... Certains messages ont été effacés !!!!!!



Ouais, je sais.
M'en fous, je me désabonne, ça va bien leur faire les pieds !!!
:rirecruel:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais, mais ce n'est plus marrant ... Certains messages ont été effacés !!!!!!


sans doute parce que c'était de la "promo" ouverte pour une carte avé des super services d'élite ( mais néanmoins... sans service conseil juridique de base sur des choses comme  _on m'a volé ma rooolaixe et mon niphone en diamants queuffère? appelez môôôman_)


----------



## ergu (13 Janvier 2014)

J'aimais bien le conseil de zebig d'aller acheter 100g d'humour
Carte bleue - 100g - je voyais bien le sniff...

Quoi que c'est plus d'un bon kilos qu'il aurait besoin le monsieur - et dans chaque narine, vu sa réaction première à une petite vanne pas bien méchante.

'fin bref.
Si on commence à interdire nos posts se voulant drôles, est-ce le signe que Manuel Valls a pris le contrôle de MacG ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Si on commence à interdire nos posts se voulant drôles, est-ce le signe que Manuel Valls a pris le contrôle de MacG ?



Que nelnni!


----------



## ergu (13 Janvier 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Que nelnni!



Pourtant, quand de jeunes sots arrivent en braillant que Apple est le doigt de Dieu descendu sur Terre, il m'arrive souvent d'avoir des propos anti ce mythe.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Quoi que c'est plus d'un bon kilos qu'il aurait besoin le monsieur - et dans chaque narine, vu sa réaction première à une petite vanne pas bien méchante.


conclusion : certaines cartes de luxe ne sont pas pratiques pour se faire des lignes.... d'humour


----------



## ergu (13 Janvier 2014)

Le gars, il a une carte VISA INFINITE !
Je ne savais même pas que ça existait, chui vraiment qu'un gros plouc de sale pauvre !

Moi, j'ai juste un ecarte bleue - trop la honte.

INFINITE...
ça fait rêver, nan ?
ça vend trop bien du rêve...

J'attends la VISA VERSLINFINIETAUDELA pour me la péter grave.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> vu sa réaction première à une petite vanne pas bien méchante



Et pourtant elle était drôle ... 

"Moi j'étais à Mantes-la-jolie, on m'a cassé ma Renault 12 pour voler mon iPhone, et j'ai du utiliser ma carte Electron pour en acheter un autre..."

Vraiment rien de méchant !!!!!!


----------



## ergu (13 Janvier 2014)

Ben ouais, mais on ne se moque pas d'un gars qui a une VISA INTERGALACTIQUE - c'est vraiment trop une manie de demeuré au QI de poule, ça !

D'ailleurs, si y avait des tests de QI à l'entrée, le bar serait vide.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2014)

... Ce qui est pratique, c'est que quand on se fait moufeter dans les forums techniques, on peut venir dans ce fil pour déblatérer ! :love:


----------



## ergu (13 Janvier 2014)

Ouais, mais c'est moins drôle : le gars est pas là pour devenir tout rouge.
#sadisme


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, mais c'est moins drôle : le gars est pas là pour devenir tout rouge.
> #sadisme



A propos 
petit coup de nostalgie d'une époque révolue  
quand on pouvait bouler  en " avis négatif" ( dit bouler ROUGE)
Souvenirs de certains qui ne s'en sont jamais remis


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2014)

je voudras bien savoir pourquoi je n'ai plus le droit d'accéder à cette page.


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je voudras bien savoir pourquoi je n'ai plus le droit d'accéder à cette page.



itou


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2014)

Pareil avec Safari, mais avec Firefox ça marche.

Mais le post 2 a été censuré... (celui de la carte électron)


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2014)

J'ai pas le droit non plus (en fait ça l'affiche une demi-seconde avant de m'envoyer la page vatfairware).
Et je ne suis même pas sur d'y avoir écrit une caunerie.

Et contrairement à Toum', j'y arrive via Safari mais pas via FF. De toutes façons y'a plus que 4 messages même pas drôles.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Janvier 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai pas le droit non plus (en fait ça l'affiche une demi-seconde avant de m'envoyer la page vatfairware).
> Et je ne suis même pas sur d'y avoir écrit une caunerie.
> 
> Et contrairement à Toum', j'y arrive via Safari mais pas via FF. De toutes façons y'a plus que 4 messages même pas drôles.



Sous Safari ça me l'affiche aussi une demi-seconde avant de m'envoyer la page vatfaireware.

Par contre, sous Firefox ça marche. A condition toutefois d'ouvrir la page depuis Firefox et non de la faire ouvrir dans Firefox depuis le menu Développement de Safari.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2014)

A mon avis, il a sorti sa Visa Infinite pour corrompre les pontes du forum et nous faire mordre la poussière arghh !:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A mon avis, il a sorti sa Visa Infinite pour corrompre les pontes du forum et nous faire mordre la poussière arghh !:mouais:


bah c'est connu , ce sont des vénaux
 comme beaucoup,  et c'est si difficile de resister à l'appel de l'infinite

 par contre moderer en douce SANS l'indiquer ca c'est très nul


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> par contre moderer en douce SANS l'indiquer ca c'est très nul



pas mieux 

d'autant qu'il n'y avait vraiment rien de mal..


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Janvier 2014)

un problème d'argent ? 
une carte qui ne te permet pas de t'endetter suffisamment ?

t'inquiètes je suis là...


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Janvier 2014)

Je me retrouve ici par hasard et qu'est-ce que je lis ?



ergu a dit:


> Pourtant, quand de jeunes sots arrivent en braillant que Apple est le doigt de Dieu descendu sur Terre, il m'arrive souvent d'avoir des propos anti ce mythe.



Ah merde, ta vanne m'a tuer (*), j'en rigole encore.

Fais gaffe quand même que Valls ne vienne pas sur ce forum (qu'en on voit comment il joue au mac en ce moment) sinon t'es bon pour un pv avec ce genre d'humour.

(*) selon la révision de l'orthographe n° O.M.A.R 1991-04-24 :"À la troisième personne du singulier le participe passé du verbe tuer employé avec l'auxiliaire avoir devient "tuer", que le message soit inscrit sur une porte ou pas"


----------



## camisol (15 Janvier 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je me retrouve ici par hasard et qu'est-ce que je lis ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse moi, mais... "qu'en on voit comment", c'est quelle révision de l'orthographe ?


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Janvier 2014)

camisol a dit:


> Excuse moi, mais... "qu'en on voit comment", c'est quelle révision de l'orthographe ?



Bravo Camisol, c'était la faute d'orthographe cachée * qui te permet de gagner un cdb.


* oh punaise, j'ai trop honte


----------



## OlivierMarly (16 Janvier 2014)

mais non, c'est le correktoeur ortaugrfic qui fé dès Siennes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Janvier 2014)

... http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/plus-d-apache-1239134.html#post12666326

:rateau:... Il n'avait qu'à pas installer Custer !!!!!!!!

Ps : bon ! Il a cherché et il n'y a pas de Custer installé sur sa machine ....


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2014)

P'tain, le monde va crever du premier degré


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2014)

Conversation épique entre r e m y et Moonwalker  

http://forums.macg.co/bureautique-u...ne-version-de-iwork-1239061.html#post12666869


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Janvier 2014)

Une histoire de logiciels un peu allumés


----------



## r e m y (20 Janvier 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Conversation épique entre r e m y et Moonwalker
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/bureautique-u...ne-version-de-iwork-1239061.html#post12666869



Je devais m'y attendre le jour où j'ai créé ce fil.. :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Janvier 2014)

... En voilà un qui n'aime pas pratiquer le "toucher rectal" avec son iPhone !
Mais je peux comprendre que compte tenu de son pseudo, tenir l'iPhone d'une seule main et devoir faire le toucher-glisser avec la même, c'est un peu difficile !

http://forums.macg.co/ios/glisser-repondre-1239266.html

En plus, j'adore le : _Faut-il avoir au bon moment le doigt opérationnel.
_


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Janvier 2014)

Bande de cochons.

Powerdom, je ne te connaissais pas ces talents 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h12 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... En voilà un qui n'aime pas pratiquer le "toucher rectal" avec son iPhone !




Je trouve ton idée intéressante, en ces temps de télémédecine.
Tu appelles ton urologue, tu lance l'app iProstate, tu insères l'iPhone (chacun sa technique, même si celle de Powerdom, heu...), et voilà. Pas la peine d'attendre une heure à l'hosto.


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> ... Pas la peine d'attendre une heure à l'hosto.


 
Ben si! pour retirer l'iPhone


----------



## OlivierMarly (22 Janvier 2014)

mets de l'huile...

C'était qui déjà cette chanson?


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Janvier 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben si! pour retirer l'iPhone



Meuuh, non. Un tour à l'Apple Store du coin suffit.


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Janvier 2014)

j'aurais pris un démonte pneu quant à moi.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Janvier 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> j'aurais pris un démonte pneu quant à moi.



Ah, oui, quand même


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Janvier 2014)

ben t'as vu mon avatar (coucou Tibo).

Pas dans la dentelle comme disait papa au moment où il posait des crochets à tableau avec une masse de chantier.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Janvier 2014)

des .exe pour mac


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2014)

Arfffffff !!!!!

http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/m-interdire-l-acces-a-certains-sites-1239414.html

En plus, il va inventer un mot de passe tellement compliqué qu'il l'oubliera dès qu'il l'aura tapé !!!!!:love:


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arfffffff !!!!!
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/m-interdire-l-acces-a-certains-sites-1239414.html
> 
> En plus, il va inventer un mot de passe tellement compliqué qu'il l'oubliera dès qu'il l'aura tapé !!!!!:love:



Je lui ai répondu


----------



## OlivierMarly (23 Janvier 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je lui ai répondu



moi aussi. Mais ce qui me gène; c'est de pas savoir où il va...


----------



## Karmalolo (23 Janvier 2014)

Oh il est excellent celui-là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Oh il est excellent celui-là



 ... Il faut absolument qu'on le recrute par minou ...:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Karmalolo (23 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Il faut absolument qu'on le recrute par minou ...:rateau::rateau::rateau:


Tu lances l'invitation?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Il faut absolument qu'on le recrute par minou ...:rateau::rateau::rateau:


sauf qu'il vaut  peut être bloquer ce genre de sites

à moins qu'il ne cherche seulement à fuir les sites de jeux d'argent ou de ecommerce
ceci dit des _minous_ peuvent avoir les mêmes conséquences sur le compte en banque
( y veut peut etre  s'eviter des_ Ruby_ sur l'ongle en somme)

tiens on va suivre les zébats au procès _de l'affaire Z_* a


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> à moins qu'il ne cherche seulement à fuir les sites de jeux d'argent ou de ecommerce



 ... C'est vrai ! Qu'est-ce qu'on a l'esprit mal tourné quand même !!!!

Euh ! Pour l'inviter à nous rejoindre sur la terrasse, j'attends sa réponse à mon dernier post ... si c'est vraiment pour éviter les sites d'argent ou de e-commerce, ça devient moins intéressant pour nous !:love:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'on a l'esprit mal tourné quand même !!!!


Ah ?



> Euh ! Pour l'inviter à nous rejoindre sur la terrasse, j'attends sa réponse à mon dernier post ... si c'est vraiment pour éviter les sites d'argent ou de e-commerce, ça devient moins intéressant pour nous !:love:


sauf si ce sont des sites négociant en bitcoins ou en rondelles divers


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ceci dit des _minous_ peuvent avoir les mêmes conséquences sur le compte en banque



Tu l'as dit ! Minous et bourses ... ça dépote grave !!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Janvier 2014)

Vous me tentez grave, les gars.
Je vais y faire un tour de ce pas.


----------



## r e m y (24 Janvier 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Arfffffff !!!!!
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/m-interdire-l-acces-a-certains-sites-1239414.html
> 
> En plus, il va inventer un mot de passe tellement compliqué qu'il l'oubliera dès qu'il l'aura tapé !!!!!:love:



A croire que certains créent des fils dans les forums techniques uniquement pour figurer ici...


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Janvier 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> A croire que certains créent des fils dans les forums techniques uniquement pour figurer ici...




Oui, le problème est pas trop le sujet de la demande, mais la façon de la présenter. Y sont vraiment sur une autre planète, avec une maladresse sociale bluffante...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2014)

On a trouvé l'anti Georges Pérec.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2014)

Bon ! Voilà que Pascal s'y met aussi .... :rateau:
Il devrait toutefois prendre conscience qu'à partir d'un certain âge, nos souris ne réagissent plus de la même façon !
Moi, par exemple (souris livrée en standard il y a 64 ans mais à 2 boutons !) ... il est vrai que le curseur n'est plus aussi rapide qu'avant, que le double-clic a des ratés, mais c'est la vie !!!

http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/souris-farceuse-1239616.html#post12670686


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Janvier 2014)

Il me faut à tout prix les coordonnées du revendeur, j'ai des cadeaux à faire.

À saisir


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2014)

Ah, jeunesse !

Je résume :
Le monsieur te dit que ce logiciel est une daube et que tu ferais mieux de pas l'acheter.
C'est pas ma question, je me fous de votre avis et de savoir s'il en existe des mieux et des gratuits, je veux savoir si ça vaut le coup de prendre le pack complet !


----------



## Arlequin (29 Janvier 2014)

quel trou du cul  :sleep:


----------



## Karmalolo (30 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> quel trou du cul  :sleep:


Avec une opinion dedans? :rateau:


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Janvier 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Avec une ognion dedans? :rateau:



Roohhh! quand même.

NB: penser à enlever les clous de girofle avant de mettre une opinion dans le .... BIIIIIIPP


----------



## Karmalolo (31 Janvier 2014)

Quelqu'un a un cerveau d'occasion à vendre? 
http://forums.macg.co/apps-and-app-store/problematique-itunes-1239937.html


----------



## OlivierMarly (31 Janvier 2014)

et dire qu'il y a 10 ans on parlait de nioube!!!


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Janvier 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Quelqu'un a un cerveau d'occasion à vendre?
> http://forums.macg.co/apps-and-app-store/problematique-itunes-1239937.html


Un stage de grammaire et d'orthographe serait déjà pas mal.


----------



## jonson (2 Février 2014)

Je pense qu'il mérite de figurer par ici, même si je n'ai pas participé à la discussion.
Supprimer une partiton du disque dur.


----------



## kisbizz (2 Février 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Un stage de grammaire et d'orthographe serait déjà pas mal.



une chose est sure : 
 question orthographe on a trouvé qui peut nous battre a plate couture  mackie et moi


----------



## ergu (4 Février 2014)

Hé, hé, hé.

J'adore le concept des photos "indûment" transférées.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Hé, hé, hé.
> 
> J'adore le concept des photos "indûment" transférées.



A l'insu de son plein gré.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2014)

... Et le gagnant est ... ... ...

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/effacer-mac-help-me-1240262.html

:love:


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Et le gagnant est ... ... ...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/effacer-mac-help-me-1240262.html
> 
> :love:



Ah ouais quand même !

_Bonjour,

c'est après-midi ma voiture ne démarrait pas, je me suis dis que si j'enlevais le moteur le problème disparaitrait. J'ai donc ouvert le capot et tout viré. Et quand je me suis assis au volant et tourné la clé, toujours rien !
Pourquoi ?_


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Et le gagnant est ... ... ...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/effacer-mac-help-me-1240262.html
> 
> :love:


un peu
_humm mon mac est lent , je vais nettoyer ... méthode napalm_


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2014)

Moi, je ne jète pas la pierre.
Acheter un ordinateur aujourd'hui, cela se fait au même endroit où on achète une machine à laver, une télévision.
Alors cela devrait-il être plus compliqué ?

Alors oui, j'en conviens, qui n'a pas pourri son pull en laine en le passant à 60 ou 90 ° ?

Mais soyons justes : faire une machine implique de connaitre et d'appliquer bien moins de consignes que de faire fonctionner et maintenir un ordinateur&#8230; même un mac.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah ouais quand même !
> 
> _Bonjour,
> 
> ...



C'est tout à fait ça.


----------



## ergu (5 Février 2014)

En plus, ce n'est même pas le sien, de mac, donc c'est : tu me prêtes ta caisse et si j'ai un problème avec, j'enlève le moteur et j'en fais des miettes...
Marrant.


----------



## r e m y (5 Février 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Moi, je ne jète pas la pierre.
> Acheter un ordinateur aujourd'hui, cela se fait au même endroit où on achète une machine à laver, une télévision.
> Alors cela devrait-il être plus compliqué ?
> 
> ...



T'as raison!

Faut vite que quelqu'un invente le Decolor'Stop pour Mac!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Et le gagnant est ... ... ...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/effacer-mac-help-me-1240262.html
> 
> :love:



Arg!  

Ca donne pas envie d'avoir des petits-enfants!


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Et le gagnant est ... ... ...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/effacer-mac-help-me-1240262.html
> 
> :love:


Une grosse connerie comma ça j'en serais presque jaloux.
Je file chez mon grand-père histoire d'aller nettoyer son ordi.
Machine à laver à 90° et hop je reviens ouvrir un thread.
Ça va saigner.


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Février 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah ouais quand même !
> 
> _Bonjour,
> 
> ...



bah, après tout, quand le cendrier du salon est plein je déménage. Pas vous?


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2014)

Dans le «Terminal» de la 'Recovery HD', au cas où la commande :


```
find /Volumes/"Macintosh HD" -type f -name '*' -exec rm
```

aurait été passée, connecter en USB "Auto Tintin" à "MacBook Pro" et enchaîner par :


```
find /Volumes/"Auto Tintin"/engine -type f -name '*' -exec mv {} /Volumes/"Macintosh HD"/. \;
```

et re-démarrer.


----------



## ru666 (6 Février 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> bah, après tout, quand le cendrier du salon est plein je déménage. Pas vous?



Espèce d'extrémiste, je me contente de changer toute la déco et repeindre les pièces :rateau:


----------



## ergu (6 Février 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> bah, après tout, quand le cendrier du salon est plein je déménage. Pas vous?



Je ne fume pas.
Mais je te trouve effectivement bien timoré : la prochaine fois que le cendrier est plein, je te suggère de t'ouvrir le ventre pour t'arracher les poumons.
Ensuite, tu t'éteins.
Et tu te rallumes, pour voir ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> bah, après tout, quand le cendrier du salon est plein je déménage. Pas vous?


plus retors , fumer à la fenêtre et jouer à
_j'vais viser pour  bruler _cette moumoute ignoble ou cette coiffure (selon generation du lanceur  on songe à coiffure de zazou , de branché ou d'hypster)
bien entendu faut être lâche et ignoblement se retirer de la fenêtre  après avoir lancé
si on a gagné on entend le résultat (hurlements , sauf si victime est muette bien entendu)  ou on observe des fumerolles 
on peut établir une grille de points
( attroupement + pompiers +Samu c'est le maxi)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h40 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Je ne fume pas.
> Mais je te trouve effectivement bien timoré : la prochaine fois que le cendrier est plein, je te suggère de t'ouvrir le ventre pour t'arracher les poumons.
> Ensuite, tu t'éteins.
> Et tu te rallumes, pour voir ce qu'il se passe.


ce qui rejoint la méthode ru666 , car ouverture de poumons rallumage ca fait des saletés partout


----------



## ergu (6 Février 2014)

Cela dit, je n'ai peut-être pas bien respecté le cahier des charges initial : quand le cendrier est plein, c'est en effet _son grand-père_ qu'il faut aller éventrer pour lui arracher ses poumons.


----------



## ru666 (6 Février 2014)

Éventrer, éventrer après ça essaye d'avoir des poumons dans un état correct ...  

Parce que pour les recoudre et les rallumer ensuite je ne te fais pas un dessin il va y avoir du tirage :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Cela dit, je n'ai peut-être pas bien respecté le cahier des charges initial : quand le cendrier est plein, c'est en effet _son grand-père_ qu'il faut aller éventrer pour lui arracher ses poumons.


mais c'est compliqué !
ca veut dire que
*faut se restreindre les autres fois
* faut inviter le grand père ( BA familiale qui fait ne plait pas toujours)
*amadouer le papy ( qui méfiant croit qu'on va ENCORE parler  heritage , caveau de famille et de quand il a largué Mamie pour sa bombasse)
*le saouler,  à mort pour ainsi dire

ca fait des frais


----------



## ru666 (6 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> *amadouer le papy ( qui méfiant croit qu'on va ENCORE parler  héritage , caveau de famille et de quand il a largué Mamie pour sa bombasse)
> *le saouler,  à mort pour ainsi dire
> 
> ca fait des frais



Toujours des histoires de liquide quoi


----------



## ergu (6 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais c'est compliqué !
> ca veut dire que
> *faut se restreindre les autres fois
> * faut inviter le grand père ( BA familiale qui fait ne plait pas toujours)
> ...



Sans doute.
Mais on n'a rien sans rien.
(ah cette génération du tout tout de suite et sans efforts...)


----------



## ru666 (6 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Sans doute.
> Mais on n'a rien sans rien.
> (ah cette génération du tout tout de suite et sans efforts...)



Pour la question de se saouler à mort, je pense que les 2 générations se rejoignent


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> Pour la question de se saouler à mort, je pense que les 2 générations se rejoignent



Reste à voir laquelle tiendra le coup :rose:


----------



## ru666 (6 Février 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Reste à voir laquelle tiendra le coup :rose:



Ça c'est plutôt une question de pot


----------



## ergu (6 Février 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Reste à voir laquelle tiendra le coup :rose:



Si c'est à mort, c'est surtout de savoir qui tiendra le cou (et serrera suffisament fort)


----------



## ru666 (6 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Si c'est à mort, c'est surtout de savoir qui tiendra le cou (et serrera suffisament fort)



Parle pas de malheur s'ils font ça autour d'une girafe!!!


----------



## ergu (6 Février 2014)

Poésie & fraîcheur.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Février 2014)

ah ouais, pas mal le garçon là :rateau:

un peu à cran je trouve


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Février 2014)

Quelle grosse gueule !!!!!!


----------



## jonson (7 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Poésie & fraîcheur.



Y'en a j'te jure! :style:


----------



## ergu (7 Février 2014)

Ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement - et les mots pour le dire arrivent aisément.
Ou pas.


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Ce qui se conçoit bien s'énonce clairement - et les mots pour le dire arrivent aisément.
> Ou pas.



T'es drôle toi ; "taper au kilomètre" sur un iPad n'est pas quelque chose de facile ...


----------



## ergu (7 Février 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> T'es drôle toi ; "taper au kilomètre" sur un iPad n'est pas quelque chose de facile ...



Faut pas taper au kilomètre, faut taper aux doigts.
Qu'est-ce que tu veux que j'te dise si les gens y font n'importe quoi aussi...


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Faut pas taper au kilomètre, faut taper aux doigts.
> Qu'est-ce que tu veux que j'te dise si les gens y font n'importe quoi aussi...



C'est vrai y manque pas d'air le mac, pardon le mec :rateau:

_Si on me cherche, je suis déjà sorti_ _par la porte de derrière_ ...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> _Si on me cherche, je suis déjà sorti_ _par la porte de derrière_ ...


hein? y a une backdoor sur macg?
les parano  "espionite "vont sursauter !


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> hein? y a une backdoor sur macg?



Comment crois-tu que la NSA nous écoute????


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> Comment crois-tu que la NSA nous écoute????


medidonk , t'es une mine d'infos!
c'est encore plus mieux
vla que y a du son sur macg!
( pour écouter faut du son...)
comment konfé pour avoir la radio macg dans itunes?  céki les dix jockeys ?


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> céki les dix jockeys ?



Ceux du club macgé voyons


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> T'es drôle toi ; "taper au kilomètre" sur un iPad n'est pas quelque chose de facile ...



ben si c'est très facile sur un iPad puisque les corrections se font au fur et à mesure de l'écriture. Ici en aucun cas cela a été écrit avec un iPad.


----------



## ergu (7 Février 2014)

Hou-là, mais c'est que ça deviendrait un forum technique ici si nous n'y prennions pas garde !


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Hou-là, mais c'est que ça deviendrait un forum technique ici si nous n'y prennions pas garde !



Que veux-tu nous sommes des touches à tout :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> Que veux-tu nous sommes des touches à tout :rateau:



Faut bien commencer par là, le bout ...


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

M'en fiche rien n'a prise sur moi :love: _(bon ok je reste dehors ...)_


----------



## ergu (7 Février 2014)

ru666 a dit:


> Que veux-tu nous sommes des touches à tout :rateau:



Attention, vendredi soir, voilà la Grosse Vanne Nulle Qui Fait Pleurer Quand On La Lit (GVNQFPQOLL) :

Un touche-atout, c'est un j.oueur de tarot, non ?

#rires
#tagadapouetpouet
#Cymbales!
#regretdesboulesrouges
#enviedesuicide


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Attention, vendredi soir, voilà la Grosse Vanne Nulle Qui Fait Pleurer Quand On La Lit (GVNQFPQOLL) :
> 
> Un touche-atout, c'est un joueur de tarot, non ?
> 
> ...



T'es un as de la vanne toi


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Attention, vendredi soir, voilà la Grosse Vanne Nulle Qui Fait Pleurer Quand On La Lit (GVNQFPQOLL) :
> 
> Un touche-atout, c'est un joueur de tarot, non ?
> 
> ...



* #enviedemeurtre


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> #regretdesboulesrouges


puisque ru666 estime qu'il y a du son 
on pourrait remplacer les cdeb rouges ( aaaah si sympathiques) par  une mise en quarantaine avec parquage sur une page avec l'écoute obligatoire des pires tubes
les zannées 80 sont assez gratinées
ce serait une sorte de "  voyage sans désir "....


----------



## ergu (7 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> puisque ru666 estime qu'il y a du son
> on pourrait remplacer les cdeb rouges ( aaaah si sympathiques) par  une mise en quarantaine avec parquage sur une page avec l'écoute obligatoire des pires tubes
> les zannées 80 sont assez gratinées
> ce serait une sorte de "  voyage sans désir "....



Nan, pire : une semaine de lecture obligatoire et réponse youplaliyouplala dans "Switch & Conseil d'A.chat"
Ou une relecture pour correction orthographique de tous les posts de iGen.

Je ne sais pas ce qui est le pire...


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> puisque ru666 estime qu'il y a du son
> on pourrait remplacer les cdeb rouges ( aaaah si sympathiques) par  une mise en quarantaine avec parquage sur une page avec l'écoute obligatoire des pires tubes
> les zannées 80 sont assez gratinées
> ce serait une sorte de "  voyage sans désir "....



Une sorte de "voyage au bout de l'enfer"?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Ou une relecture pour correction orthographique de tous les posts de iGen.
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui est le pire...



Si je dois retraduire en bon françois les messages écrits sur iPad, j'exige d'avoir ledit instrument à mon entière disposition!!!


----------



## ergu (7 Février 2014)

Bon, allez, mes poulets,
fini de j.ouer,
allez chercher b.onheur dans les forums techniques
allez !

et ne revenez pas les mains vides, hein ?!


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Nan, pire : une semaine de lecture obligatoire et réponse youplaliyouplala dans "Switch & Conseil d'Achat"
> Ou une relecture pour correction orthographique de tous les posts de iGen.
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui est le pire...


bien  ca , très bien 
dans le genre aller poster dans quelques joutes de l'usante guéguerre_ mac c'est daubeux, windows c'est top _
(sections divers)
 ca peut calmer 
(voir le si serein V* , pointé il y a peu)


----------



## ru666 (7 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Bon, allez, mes poulets,
> fini de jouer,
> allez chercher b.onheur dans les forums techniques
> allez !
> ...



Toi tu files un mauvais coton!!!


----------



## ergu (11 Février 2014)

Des fois,
quand même,
on y trouve des constats rassurants.

Il y a donc des gens qui résolvent leurs problèmes.
C'est bien.
C'est beau.


----------



## r e m y (11 Février 2014)

tu as raison. Je trouve également ce type de messages rafraichissant.

En plus ça me rajeunit! 
car en le lisant, je ne peux m'empecher de me souvenir mon gamin, (il y a une vingtaine d'années.....), 
qu'on laissait sur son pot et qui, au bout de quelques minutes (ou plus, selon l'humeur du jour), 
nous signifiait, d'un bruyant et joyeux 

*"J'aaaiiiii fffiiiiinnnnniiiiiiii!" *

qu'il avait, lui aussi, résolu son problème!


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> il avait, lui aussi, résolu son problème!



pas le votre ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2014)

J'en profite pour informer la communauté que moi aussi, j'ai résolu mon problème.

C'est cool, non ?


----------



## ergu (11 Février 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> moi aussi, j'ai résolu mon problème.



De pot?
De soupière?
Des deux?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> J'en profite pour informer la communauté que moi aussi, j'ai résolu mon problème.



Si tu pouvais avoir l'obligeance de remonter ton pantalon, ce serait parfait 

Je t'en remercie


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> De pot?
> De soupière?
> Des deux?



Ni l'un, ni l'autre.


----------



## r e m y (12 Février 2014)

Que dit la loi sur le serrage de fesses?

Est-ce illégal?
ou pas?
Jusqu'à quel point?
Doit-on faire une déclaration à la CNIL?

Bref des infos essentielles à qui veut comprendre pourquoi les pompiers californiens de Livermore n'éteignent jamais la lumière... (le rapport avec la première question me direz-vous? Bah, j'en sais rien... c'est la difficulté des forums techniques. On ne comprend pas toujours tout.)

En tous cas, c'est ici que ça se passe, et The Big est déjà l'un des contributeurs de ce fil de haute technicité!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> En tous cas, c'est ici que ça se passe, et The Big est déjà l'un des contributeurs de ce fil de haute technicité!



 ... Je laisse tomber ! De toutes manières, Pascal préfèrerait "mourir sur place" que d'admettre qu'il puisse éventuellement avoir tort !... 

J'estime que sined a raison de poser la question et j'admire sa ténacité, mais malheureusement pour lui le combat s'avère perdu d'avance quand on connait son adversaire !:love:

Mais comme on dit : "Ce sont les chants désespérés qui sont toujours les plus beaux !":rateau:


----------



## Romuald (12 Février 2014)

J'ignore ce qu'il en est de l'obsolescence programmée des cartouches d'impression, mais il semblerait qu'en ce qui concerne celle des ampoules électriques en général et de la caserne de pompiers en particulier  Pascal 'OTAR©' 77 ait tout faux, si si .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ignore ce qu'il en est de l'obsolescence programmée des cartouches d'impression, mais il semblerait qu'en ce qui concerne celle des ampoules électriques en général et de la caserne de pompiers en particulier  Pascal 'OTAR©' 77 ait tout faux, si si .



Oui ... mais non ! :rateau:... Je ne te donne pas 10 minutes qu'il débarque ici pour prouver que c'était notre interprétation de son commentaire qui était erronée !

Pascal est à la technique ce que jpmiss est à la photo ... c'est dire qu'il vaut mieux ne pas s'y frotter !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je laisse tomber ! De toutes manières, Pascal préfèrerait "mourir sur place" que d'admettre qu'il puisse éventuellement avoir tort !...



ah bon ? 

étonnant 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> ...  Pascal 'OTAR©' 77 ait tout faux, si si .



oulah malheureux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2014)

Pascal aurait été une recrue de choix pour une section d'assaut : 



Tu lui mets une point 50 dans les mains...
Tu lui montres le millier de gars qui arrivent en face avec la furieuse envie d'en découdre...
Tu lui dis : "Pascal, aucun ne doit passer ... tu les exploses !!!!!!!!"
Et quand il te posera la question : "Mais pourquoi ?" ... tu lui réponds simplement : "Ils prétendent tous avoir raison !!!!"
Purée, le carnage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu lui dis : "Pascal, aucun ne doit passer ... tu les exploses !!!!!!!!"


y aurait il un lien avec l'explosion de serveur macg de cette nuit?
(dixit cl97 sur le fil bug forum)
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> y aurait il un lien avec l'explosion de serveur macg de cette nuit?
> (dixit cl97 sur le fil bug forum)​




 ... Et bien voilà ! ... sined_marlouf l'a probablement énervé cette nuit et comme il était à un poil d'avoir raison (je parle de sined là, parce que Pascal a toujours raison !), il a préféré atomiser le serveur plutôt que d'admettre l'éventuelle éventualité d'avoir peut-être tort !:love:​


----------



## da capo (12 Février 2014)

Avoir raison est plus simple quand on a le pouvoir de verrouiller une discussion pour avoir le dernier mot.

_Toute ressemblance avec une situation réelle serait pure coïncidence&#8230; ou pas._


----------



## Arlequin (12 Février 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Avoir raison est plus simple quand on a le pouvoir de verrouiller une discussion pour avoir le dernier mot.
> 
> _Toute ressemblance avec une situation réelle serait pure coïncidence ou pas._



besoin de vacances ? 

tu te débrouilles sous excel ? 

toute similitude, toussa toussa ...


----------



## cillab (14 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est vrai que rien que le titre "*Panique : J'ai lavé mes coques au javel !!!* " vaut son pesant de cahuètes!



 je pari que c'est encore un conseil de COFFE j'irais pas chez lui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2014)

Connexion iPhone - paquet de chips


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2014)

J'ai bien trouvé un paquet de chips&#8230;







Ensuite, j'en fais quoi?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai bien trouvé un paquet de chips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu n'as pas d'iPhone ?


----------



## r e m y (15 Février 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu n'as pas d'iPhone ?



Ben si... mais je leur mets où pour que ça fasse des trucs à l'écran?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Février 2014)

A vendre, photos à guetter !!!!!!!

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/reinitialiser-macbook-pro-vs-pirate-1240836.html#post12681520


----------



## ergu (15 Février 2014)

Tain, les mecs qui guettent de vieilles photos, faudrait les enfermer.
C'est dégueulasse !


----------



## Karmalolo (17 Février 2014)

Il y a des gens prudents, une explosion de tympan est si vite arrivée 
http://forums.macg.co/ipod/compatibilite-ecouteurs-ipod-shuffle-3eme-gen-1240919.html#post12682457


----------



## ergu (17 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Il y a des gens prudents, une explosion de tympan est si vite arrivée
> http://forums.macg.co/ipod/compatibilite-ecouteurs-ipod-shuffle-3eme-gen-1240919.html#post12682457



Ouais bah t'as vu les conseil pourris et incomplets que tu lui donne aussi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------

Bonjour, je sais pas quoi faire de mon fric et je m'ennuie, vous voulez être mes amis ?


----------



## Karmalolo (17 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais bah t'as vu les conseil pourris et incomplets que tu lui donne aussi ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h27 ----------
> 
> Je n'allais pas lui révéler le protocole secret des 128 chamans sur un site public, tout de même...


----------



## r e m y (18 Février 2014)

Y'a pas que les forums techniques pour révéler des mystères... côté News c'est pas mal aussi!

Vous avez vu cette histoire du Ive intermittent du spectacle?


----------



## ergu (18 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Je n'allais pas lui révéler le protocole secret des 128 chamans sur un site public, tout de même...



Ah ouais mais moi, chui un ouf guedin !


----------



## patlek (28 Février 2014)

Dans la série "Mais ou vont ils chercher des idées pareilles??"

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/imac-incontrolable-1241542.html


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2014)

patlek a dit:


> Dans la série "Mais ou vont ils chercher des idées pareilles??"
> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/imac-incontrolable-1241542.html



:rateau: ... ça ne m'étonne plus !

J'ai un ami qui a la manie du nettoyage ... il "nettoie" tout et n'importe quoi et il ne peut pas s'en empêcher ... il déplace, supprime et modifie à tours de bras avec le résultat qu'au moins une fois par mois il faut que je passe chez lui pour rectifier le tir !!!!!!

Parmi ses plus grosses bourdes : renommer la "maison", supprimer le fameux fichier "kernel" apparu dans son finder et la dernière en date, chipoter comme une bête dans sa librairie iPhoto !:love:


----------



## cillab (28 Février 2014)

HE !!!!! il fait pareil avec sa copine ????  dit lui q'il se calme q'il achéte un PC  la il vat pouvoir se régaler  toi aussi veinard


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Février 2014)

cillab a dit:


> HE !!!!! il fait pareil avec sa copine ????  dit lui q'il se calme q'il achéte un PC  la il vat pouvoir se régaler  toi aussi veinard



 ... Il est tellement "maniaque" qu'il n'a jamais réussi à garder une copine ...  ... Le pauvre !


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Il est tellement "maniaque" qu'il n'a jamais réussi à garder une chopine ...  ... Le pauvre !



moi non plus remarques.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mars 2014)

Juste une petite pensée en passant !

Quand je pense aux problèmes qu'on rencontre en 2014 avec les batteries de nos iBidules alors que Leonidas (un vendeur de pralines en plus) avait déjà inventé les thermopyles il y a des centaines d'années !!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Juste une petite pensée en passant !
> 
> Quand je pense aux problèmes qu'on rencontre en 2014 avec les batteries de nos iBidules alors que Leonidas (un vendeur de pralines en plus) avait déjà inventé les thermopyles il y a des centaines d'années !!!!!



Bof, les thermopyles, c'était pas top. Ils ne les faisaient que par lots de 300 Et en plus, ils livraient même pas : leur slogan, c'était : « Viens les prendre ! » (&#924;&#959;&#955;&#974;&#957; &#955;&#945;&#946;&#941.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2014)

sans oublier que les pralines à la crème ca se garde pas longtemps  et peuvent faire des dégats
(enfin c'est utile  si on veut l'heritage de memée , mais ca marche pas toujours, des fois elle claque avant d'avoir modifié son testament au bénéfice  du gentil qui lui offrait les pralines périmées,  satanés vioques ...)


----------



## jonson (6 Mars 2014)

No comment


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> No comment



Au moins, il doit pas s'ennuyer quand il est seul.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2014)

Avec une recherche dans G.... il serait tombé pille dessus


----------



## OlivierMarly (6 Mars 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Avec une recherche dans G.... il serait tombé pille dessus




A force de bidouiller, il l'a trouvé le pointG.


----------



## Karmalolo (6 Mars 2014)

Le retour de la disquette....
Ouverture logiciels impossibles - Forum Mac


----------



## Powerdom (7 Mars 2014)

Ce délicieux fil nous avait échappé.


----------



## Romuald (7 Mars 2014)

Ah ouais , et le r e m y ne s'en est pas vanté 

Mais la demoiselle est de bonne composition : elle rigole et s'en va  en ayant (ou pas) suivi le conseil de P4M qui a 
*toutefois* 
le don de compliquer 
_les questions simples_


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> le don



Ou l'art !


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou l'art !



ou le VICE


----------



## jonson (7 Mars 2014)

C'est parti loin pour une simple question. Tu m'étonnes qu'elle n'est pas tout capté... La pauvre!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Ou l'art !





Arlequin a dit:


> ou le VICE



On pourrait même dire qu'il est un peu _Vicelard_.


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2014)

jonson a dit:


> C'est parti loin pour une simple question. Tu m'étonnes qu'elle n'est pas tout capté... La pauvre!



*n'ait* pas* n'est *

râlalah


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> ou le VICE



C'est connu! P4M est un VICE L'ART

Pour en revenir au fil ô combien essentiel que Powerdom a bien voulu aller pêcher (je me demandais combien de temps il vous faudrait pour le dénicher. ), je pense que la demoiselle doit être en train de fouiller le Net pour essayer de comprendre comment Quicktime peut bien faire des infusions de camomille


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mars 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> je pense que la demoiselle doit être en train de fouiller le Net pour essayer de comprendre comment Quicktime peut bien faire des infusions de camomille



De verveine, *r e m y*, de verveine


----------



## r e m y (7 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> De verveine, *r e m y*, de verveine


 Ah non! la verveine c'est Ergu qui en a bu une. Moi c'était une camomille!

Je fais encore la différence entre verveine et camomille quand même !!!


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> *n'ait* pas* n'est *
> 
> râlalah



Être ou avoir, telle est la question !



r e m y a dit:


> Je fais encore la différence entre verveine et camomille quand même !!!



Moi z'aussi !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


>


z'avez remarqué?
sur cette réclame là
 c'est un peu  facon mezcal et son vers d'argave
cette liqueur a un cadeau 
(on distingue un cadeau , une fois la bouteille terminée on la brise et les dames y récupèrent un outil "relaxant" de taille plus que respectable...)
on comprend mieux le visage extatique de la donzelle
(et le texte final  prend un sens assez....)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2014)

Tiens, me suis trompé de fil&#8230;


----------



## ergu (10 Mars 2014)

cillab parle aux disparus depuis trois ans... Et pour les renvoyer dans les cordes, en plus !
Ah ah ah Dieu qu'il est _piquant !_
Quel artiste, ce cillab...

En plus, y fait des trucs avec Albert...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mars 2014)

ergu a dit:


> cillab parle aux disparus depuis trois ans...


page not found


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2014)

y a un double lien, faut virer la première partie de l'adresse.


----------



## ergu (10 Mars 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> y a un double lien, faut virer la première partie de l'adresse.



C'est étrange, parce que quand j'essaye d'éditer mon message, je ne vois qu'une fois écrite l'adresse, pas deux.

Un autre bug de MacG ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2014)

Cafouillage dans l'url.
À quand un éditeur intelligent qui repèrerait une frappe accidentelle ?


----------



## ergu (10 Mars 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Cafouillage dans l'url.



Pas de mon fait, voilà mon post :
(j'ai enlevé le crochet ouvrant, of course)

URL="http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12692616&postcount=38"]cillab parle aux disparus depuis trois ans...[/URL] Et pour les renvoyer dans les cordes, en plus !
Ah ah ah Dieu qu'il est _piquant !_
Quel artiste, ce cillab...

URL="http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12692783&postcount=386"]En plus, y fait des trucs avec Albert...[/URL]


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2014)

En rouge la partie à enlever 

http://forums.macg.co/http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12692616&postcount=38

Et pour Albert

http://forums.macg.co/http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12692783&postcount=386


----------



## ergu (10 Mars 2014)

Sauf que la partie à enlever N'EST PAS EN TROP dans mon post - et que si je l'enlève, bah ça ne marche plus :

cillab parle aux disparus depuis trois ans...



EDIT : effacer puis remis à l'identique, voilà-t-y pas que mes liens fonctionnent...
Pas compris, mais tant pis, vous pouvez désormais cliquer dans le post initial de cette non-conversasion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------




Cratès a dit:


> Tiens, *me suis trompé *de fil&#8230;



On voit d'ces trucs dans les forums pas techniques...


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Pas de mon fait,


Ouais c'est ça !  


> voilà mon post :
> (j'ai enlevé le crochet ouvrant, of course)



Il y a une technique ou plutôt une balise pour mettre en clair le code phpbb sans avoir à triturer la syntaxe, c'est la balise [plain]url[/plain]

-> [URL="http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12692616&postcount=38"]cillab parle aux disparus depuis trois ans...[/URL]

On voit d'ces conseils techniques au bar !


----------



## Romuald (12 Mars 2014)

je n'ai pas ou plus de problème mais je vous relance quand même


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2014)

ergu a dit:


> ....
> 
> On voit d'ces trucs dans les forums pas techniques...



T'as raison! je n'ai jamais eu aussi mal à la tête au comptoir que ce matin...


(et pas qu'à la tête...) :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mars 2014)

P..... ! Allez voir les commentaires de l'article ... surtout les 3 dernières pages ... ça s'engueule allègrement et ça s'excuse dans tous les sens ... homérique !!!!!!!

404 - Page non trouvée

ps : vous en faites pas ! cliquez, ça marche quand même !!!!!:love:


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> P..... ! Allez voir les commentaires de l'article ... surtout les 3 dernières pages ... ça s'engueule allègrement et ça s'excuse dans tous les sens ... homérique !!!!!!!
> 
> 404 - Page non trouvée
> 
> ps : vous en faites pas ! cliquez, ça marche quand même !!!!!:love:



voilà pourquoi, en plus du layout qui pique les yeux, je ne vais JAMAIS lire les actus


----------



## cillab (12 Mars 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> z'avez remarqué?
> sur cette réclame là
> c'est un peu  facon mezcal et son vers d'argave
> cette liqueur a un cadeau
> ...




 vite je veut l'adresse de ce breuvage 

si c'est le puy en velay  je pensais aux lentilles du puy ?????:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (12 Mars 2014)

@arlequin

Je viens d'aller voir le lien, c'était chaud sur la fin 

(moi je viens de me faire engueuler par un genre de développeur de tweak cydia car j'ai pris un tweak de traduction sur une source gratuite au lieu de payer 1 dollar pour un truc qui va me servir une fois par an grand max :s
tu me diras 1 dol c'est rien mais c'est surtout que je n'ose pas payer en ligne sur cydia )


----------



## cillab (13 Mars 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> page not found



 oui page not found j'aimerais étre au courant  merçi a PASCALFORMAC si tu a une info
je suis preneur,je ne savais pas avoir ce don


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2014)

cillab a dit:


> oui page not found j'aimerais étre au courant  merçi a PASCALFORMAC si tu a une info
> je suis preneur,je ne savais pas avoir ce don


c'est expliqué , pas par moi,  dans les posts au dessus
314 , 315 ,316,317


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2014)

Arg!  un message codé.... ca me rappelle Myst!

314... sans doute une référence à Pi
315... je ne sais pas encore
31,3176 sans doute une longitude

Je me demande si l'Ile de Pi (dans le livre de Yann Martel) ne serait pas située à cette longitude
Il reste donc à comprendre à quoi renvoie le deuxième nombre (315) pour résoudre le mystère "Page not found" et retrouver ce "Page" quelque part sur cette île.

J'ai bon?


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2014)

ben si tu lis les posts 314 , 315 ,316,317
(pas vieux  c'est hier)
tu as l'explication


----------



## cillab (13 Mars 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben si tu lis les posts 314 , 315 ,316,317
> (pas vieux  c'est hier)
> tu as l'explication



 c'est ERGU qui a fait une salade d'URL il faut arreter les herbes de provence
vive le cassoulet de CASTELNAUDARY  avec des couennes et de la saucisse de TOULOUSE


----------



## ergu (13 Mars 2014)

C'est ergu - en minuscules.
Pas ERGU.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2014)

ergu a dit:


> C'est ergu - en minuscules.
> Pas ERGU.


A force d&#8217;aller de _Charybde en cillab_ v'là qu'ergu monte sur ses ergots


----------



## cillab (13 Mars 2014)

ergu a dit:


> C'est ergu - en minuscules.
> Pas ERGU.



 désolé j'ais du appuyer sur la majuscule innopinement


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2014)

cillab a dit:


> désolé j'ais du appuyer sur la majuscule innopinement



Si seulement :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2014)

ergu a dit:


> C'est ergu - en minuscules.
> Pas ERGU.



poil au ...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mars 2014)

Kud...


----------



## r e m y (14 Mars 2014)

Le fil technique qui nous parle de yaourts et de spaghetti et dans lequel Gwen avoue qu'il fait des trucs avec son iPad dans sa baignoire...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Le fil technique qui nous parle de yaourts et de spaghetti et dans lequel Gwen avoue qu'il fait des trucs avec son iPad dans sa baignoire...



ouais ben heureusement que _certains_ recadrent un peu le sujet


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2014)

Une nouvelle fois je déroge à la règle que j'avais moi-même posée en lançant ce fil (mais après tout, c'est moi le chef ici, non?), et c'est dans les news que j'ai trouvé une perle et pas dans les forums techniques:
Le réseau antisocial

Trop fort le concept! j'adore!!!


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2014)

Et côté "trucs de ouf", MacG n'a rien à envier à MacBid&#8230;

Je viens d'y apprendre que la Floride est proche de l'équateur&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (30 Mars 2014)

Faut pas se promener là-bas monsieur, c'est dangereux ! 




La preuve :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mars 2014)

Dire que la Floride est "relativement" proche de l'équateur (au regard de la position des autres États américains) ne me semble pas choquant. Il s'agit de l'État le plus méridional de l'Union. N'est-ce pas justement l'une des raisons pour lesquelles ils lancent leurs fusées spatiales de là ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Mars 2014)

oui enfin la Floride est au-delà du 25e parallèle tout de même&#8230;. c'est comme dire que le sud du Maroc est proche de l'équateur.


----------



## ergu (1 Avril 2014)

Quand même...
Avouez...
ça fait peur, non ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2014)

À 100 euros la tonne de carton, il va pas gagner bézef !


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2014)

Sachant que le loup en question est un bug.


			
				iluro_64 a dit:
			
		

> @Toximityx
> 
> À l'aide ! Au secours ! Le loup est de retour !




Non, rien....


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Quand même...
> Avouez...
> ça fait peur, non ?


C'est l'avantage d'avoir un château. Sinon il collectionnerait les stickers.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Sachant que le loup


C'est pas le truc qui se porte au carnaval de Venise


----------



## Karmalolo (1 Avril 2014)

Je demande officiellement la confiscation de son Mac...
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/impossible-douvrir-session-1243226.html


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2014)

... *5 pages* de conseils techniques et d'aides diverses pour qu'elle puisse regarder un film sur son mac en s'endormant et faire en sorte que le mac s'éteigne tout seul après coup !...

http://forums.macg.co/imac/programme-eteindre-mac-1242961.html​ 
*=> FAINEANTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:love:​


----------



## cillab (1 Avril 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> C'est pas le truc qui se porte au carnaval de Venise [/QUOTE
> 
> en principe mais aussi avec la gay pride et les cornes


----------



## patlek (1 Avril 2014)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... *5 pages* de conseils techniques et d'aides diverses pour qu'elle puisse regarder un film sur son mac en s'endormant et faire en sorte que le mac s'éteigne tout seul après coup !...
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/imac/programme-eteindre-mac-1242961.html​
> *=> FAINEANTE !!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...




Elle aime bien les débuts des films, mais pas les fins.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Avril 2014)

Quelqu'un a-t-il la dernière version, qui n'est pas encore sortie ?


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Avril 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il la dernière version, qui n'est pas encore sortie ?




T'es à fond dans Pâques. Magnifique résurrection d'une contrib du... 6/2/2000 :rateau:   
Une erreur de lien, j'imagine


----------



## Arlequin (19 Avril 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> T'es à fond dans Pâques. Magnifique résurrection d'une contrib du... 6/2/2000 :rateau:
> Une erreur de lien, j'imagine



???

pas compris


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> ???
> 
> pas compris



T'y mets pas du tien non plus !


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> T'es à fond dans Pâques. Magnifique résurrection d'une contrib du... 6/2/2000 :rateau:
> Une erreur de lien, j'imagine



Ben alors Bigdidou. on n'a pas les yeux en face des trous aujourd'hui?

Où vois-tu une contribution de février 2000????


----------



## jonson (28 Avril 2014)

Apple aurait sorti un nouveau modèle et sur Macg personne ne semble au courant. 

Normal, apparemment il ferait vraiment mal aux yeux.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2014)

Bin oui, il s'est mis les pouces dans les yeux...


----------



## ergu (30 Avril 2014)

Souscrire une assurance-vie pour se faire rembourser son iPhone.

Là, je dois dire...
J'en reste sans voix.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Avril 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Souscrire une assurance-vie pour se faire rembourser son iPhone.
> 
> Là, je dois dire...
> J'en reste sans voix.


remarque ca existe ( au sens assurance  sur la vie... du ibidule)
souvent très cher
alors que des bons contrats  usuels  couvrent déjà ce risque

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

ah y en a un pas mal

j'ai trouvé un iphone aidez moi à le "restauré"


----------



## jonson (30 Avril 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ah y en a un pas mal
> 
> j'ai trouvé un iphone aidez moi à le "restauré"



Il nous prendrait pas pour des lapins de 6 semaines celui-là?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Il nous prendrait pas pour des lapins de 6 semaines celui-là?



Il devrait surtout s'acheter une grammaire.


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2014)

C'est pour ça qu'il veut restaurer l'ifoune. Comme ça avec le prix de la revente il pourra s'acheter le Bescherelle© en 18 volumes. Dan l'état actuel il ne peut s'offrir que 'la grammaire pour les nuls', et d'occasion.


----------



## sheikyerbouti (30 Avril 2014)

oh ! Romuald ! des années que j'ai rien lu de F'murr, mon héros !


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mai 2014)

j'ai jetté mon iphone contre un mur


----------



## cillab (15 Mai 2014)

moi pas connaitre  bescherelle remplacer par langue SMS  nouvelle mouture de l'éducation NATIONALE   L'ENA SUP DE CO  HEC   moi y parler bien le francois  
quelle misére


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2014)

cillab a dit:


> moi pas connaitre  bescherelle remplacer par langue SMS  nouvelle mouture de l'éducation NATIONALE   L'ENA SUP DE CO  HEC   moi y parler bien le francois
> quelle misére



Ouais c'est ça, bonne continuation


----------



## r e m y (16 Mai 2014)

Les forums techniques de MacG, bientôt sur Marmiton.org !!


----------



## jonson (16 Mai 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Les forums techniques de MacG, bientôt sur Marmiton.org !!



Même macg en a fait un article.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mai 2014)

suivons avec discrétion pascalformac dans ce dépannage qui s'avère périlleux


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> suivons avec discrétion pascalformac dans ce dépannage qui s'avère périlleux



Souhaitons lui bon courage !


----------



## ergu (19 Mai 2014)

C'est patienceformac qu'il aurait dû prendre comme pseudo...
Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2014)

ergu a dit:


> C'est patienceformac qu'il aurait dû prendre comme pseudo...
> Hé, hé, hé.


avec l'experience , on détermine assez vite (parfois après  un ou deux posts) si ca va être rapide ou long

là j'ai été à 2 doigts d'y poster  un " pari de Pascal  "  du genre "résolution en 3 pages ou plus? "


----------



## ergu (19 Mai 2014)

Tiens, pour toi : C'est quoi le terminal, ça a l'air rigolo !


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Tiens, pour toi : C'est quoi le terminal, ça a l'air rigolo !


Amusant

j'ai cliqué "citer" d'entrée 
mais c'était qu' un post et donc j'avais pas vu les apports récents( dont le tien)  moins "durs" que le mien
--
tiens y a toujours pas de smiley RTFM sur macg
(dommage, ca manque )


----------



## ergu (19 Mai 2014)

Je me demande ce qu'il s'attendait à trouver en ouvrant le terminal ?
Des trucs qui clignotent ?
Des onglets ?
Un bouton fluo "Cliquez ici pour résoudre votre problème, quel qu'il soit" ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Mai 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Un bouton fluo "Cliquez ici pour résoudre votre problème, quel qu'il soit" ?


bahh y en a qui confondent Terminal et forums macg


----------



## ergu (19 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> bahh y en a qui confondent Terminal et forums macg



Ouais, sauf que sur MacG, les mecs sont pas du tout fluo, faut leur expliquer son problème pour qu'ils puissent le résoudre, des fois y savent pas et, en plus, y en a des pénibles qui s'aggacent quand on a pas lu le manuel ou cherché un peu par soi-même avant de poser une question bateau...

Faut dire ce qui est : les forums, c'est l'âge de pierre !

Un bouton qui détecterait et réparerait tout seul les problèmes, ça serait quand même mieux - que fait Apple ?! - encore un truc qui ne serait jamais arrivé si Steve était encore là - C'est la faute à Tim Cook, houououou le vilain !


----------



## da capo (19 Mai 2014)

```
MacBook-Pro:~ dacapo$ steve
-bash: steve: command not found
```

steve ? 

c'est quoi comme commande ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2014)

Plus moyen de tromper son conjoint tranquille.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juin 2014)

Voilà que les gras noirs mettent une adresse mail en toutes lettres


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2014)

il y avait longtemps


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Juillet 2014)

Ça me rappelle cette histoire :
Le chirurgien : bon, ben j'ai fini, on va aller bouffer.
L'anesthésiste : heu... Tu remets pas les trucs à l'intérieur avant ? Y risque de moins bien fonctionner après, sinon.
Le chirurgien : ah, merde ! C'était pas pas une autopsie ?


----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2014)

Il n'en a pas fini le pauvre. Dans un smartphone les pièces sont minuscule et toutes les connectiques doivent être montées avec la plus grande précautions. Les courants et tension mis en jeu sont tellement faibles qu'un simple défaut de serrage peut faire dysonctionner le téléphone. 

Drôle d&#8217;histoire quand même! :hein:


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Juillet 2014)

Je savais pas que c'est aussi délicat que tu l'expliques, mais le gars aurait peut-être gagné à se renseigner un peu avant de vider comme un poulet un truc qui coûte la moitié d'un SMIC... 
Pas remettre tout dedans, c'est déjà grand, se demander pourquoi ça marche pas bien après qu'il a refoutu les trucs en vrac, c'est exceptionnel. On a envie de le garder, celui-là.
Son copain qui lui prête son iPhone pour une contre-autopsie doit pas être mal non plus...  Si je comprends bien, il a du bol qu'il ait survécu à un court-jus, en plus.


----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2014)

C'est tout à ça. Son ami, qui lui prête le iPhone doit avoir les idées aussi claires que lui. 
Non mais vraiment... démonter un objet de 700&#8364;, tranquille comme ça.   Et se retrouver avec des pièces sur les bras, après avoir tout remonté... bêtises quand tu nous tient!


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Juillet 2014)

bah, après tout, la dernière fois que j'ai fais les freins sur la bécane, il me restait des trucs tous plats... je savais pas où les mettre... je les ai jeté pour pas avoir de regrets.

Après mon réveil du coma, ils m'ont dit que c'était les plaquettes de freins...


"écris de mon électro, du fond de mon lit"


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2014)

jonson a dit:


> C'est tout à ça. Son ami, qui lui prête le iPhone doit avoir les idées aussi claires que lui.
> Non mais vraiment... démonter un objet de 700&#8364;, tranquille comme ça.   Et se retrouver avec des pièces sur les bras, après avoir tout remonté... bêtises quand tu nous tient!



Franchement, je ne vois pas ce qui vous choque!

Il a changé le "chassis" parce qu'il voulait "changer de style" (cf le message #9).  En quelque sorte, il y est parvenu!

Moi ce qui m'interesserait, ce serait de voir son iPhone dans son chassis "nouveau style"!
Selon vous c'est quoi comme style de chassis??? Un truc façon tuning, avec un neon bleu qui s'allume la nuit?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2014)

Je me posais la même question que toi r e m y


----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2014)

Quelques choses dans ce style là, je pense:






Sobre, pas du tout tape à lil, et très pratique en cas de perte ou de vol. Bref le meilleur investissement possible! ​ ​


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2014)

ah oui...quand même!

Quand je pense qu'on craignait que la version "champagne" de l'iphone 5S soit trop bling-bling...


----------



## jonson (12 Juillet 2014)

L'histoire du mot de passé oublié.

Ou le remake du film _Memento_.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juillet 2014)

Il est fâché avec le Français. c'est lui qui le dit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il est fâché avec le Français. c'est lui qui le dit



Ah bon ? Je n'avais pas remarqué.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2014)

J'ai trouvé un iPad mais je ne veux pas le rendre.


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> J'ai trouvé un iPad mais je ne veux pas le rendre.



Moi j'ai trouvé un billet de 500, je pense que je ne le rendrai pas non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2014)

Bon, ce n'est pas pareil, même si c'est un poil malhonnête 
Quand au gars, je pense qu'il entre dans la catégorie des receleurs.


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2014)

Vu le profil du mec, je pense qu'il est loin de se soucier de ce qui est légal ou malhonnête.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Moi j'ai trouvé un billet de 500, je pense que je ne le rendrai pas non plus...



Mais toi, tu n'auras sans doute pas besoin d'aide pour savoir comment l'utiliser.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Moi j'ai trouvé un billet de 500&#8364;, je pense que je ne le rendrai pas non plus...



Si il ressemble a ça , c'est le miens :love:


----------



## jonson (26 Août 2014)

Mince c'est celui-là. Bouge pas je te l'envoie par MP.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Mince c'est celui-là. Bouge pas je te l'envoie par MP.



t'es honnête toi au moins


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2014)

Y'a pas besoin d'aller dans les forums techniques pour trouver des perles rares !

Il y a quinze jours Gérardmer88400, pas très coutumier du champ de recherche, ouvrait un sujet sur la Terrasse de le Bar pour s'épancher de la mort d'un people. Trois posts de forumeurs chevronnés plus tard, son topic fermait !

Et plutôt que de chercher les raisons de la fermeture de ce dernier en lisant les réponses, notre bon Gérardmer88400 se fendait d'un nouveau sujet sur la Terrasse pour demander le motif de la fermeture. Trois posts de forumeurs chevronnés plus tard (bis), son topic fermait !

N'étant pas présent sur la Terrasse h24  je devais être parti chercher de la bière IRL  j'ai loupé le troisième topic ouvert par ce bon Gérardmer88400, la modération ayant supprimé son sujet avant même que je puisse lire de quoi il retournait !

J'imagine qu'il devait y demander pourquoi son sujet quémandant des explications sur la fermeture de son premier sujet avait été lui aussi fermé. Tout ça dans un français à l'orthographe approximative

Bref, la Terrasse de le Bar dissimule aussi quelques perles pour qui sait les voir !





Tout ça pour dire qu'avant l'internet, l'on cherchait des réponses techniques dans un manuel. Maintenant que nous sommes tous connecté dans l'internet, on se contente de poser la question dans les forums techniques. Et il se trouve parfois une bonne âme pour renvoyer l'auteur d'une question vers la page du manuel traitant du problème qu'il soulève.
Amazing !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> Y'a pas besoin d'aller dans les forums techniques pour trouver des perles rares !
> 
> Il y a quinze jours Gérardmer88400, pas très coutumier du champ de recherche, ouvrait un sujet sur la Terrasse de le Bar pour s'épancher de la mort d'un people. Trois posts de forumeurs chevronnés plus tard, son topic fermait !
> 
> ...


----------



## thierry37 (28 Août 2014)

Certains font mieux (comme mon père...)
Au lieu de poser la question pour que quelqu'un cherche a sa place, il appelle son fils "tu peux me chercher comment configurer ce truc sur mon ordi ?". C'est encore plus rapide, pas besoin de demander sur un forum. :love:


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> Certains font mieux (comme mon père...)
> Au lieu de poser la question pour que quelqu'un cherche a sa place, il appelle son fils "tu peux me chercher comment configurer ce truc sur mon ordi ?". C'est encore plus rapide, pas besoin de demander sur un forum. :love:



Un vrai pro il se dépanne sans internet


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> Certains font mieux (comme mon père...)
> Au lieu de poser la question pour que quelqu'un cherche a sa place, il appelle son fils "tu peux me chercher comment configurer ce truc sur mon ordi ?". C'est encore plus rapide, pas besoin de demander sur un forum. :love:


Ça doit être un vrai crack son fils :love:


----------



## thierry37 (28 Août 2014)

Nan. Mais au bout d'un moment, on répond plus à tout. 

En fait pour certains "vieux", c'est pas si facile de trouver les mots clés de la recherche Google. 

Lui, il est vieux. ET paresseux. 

Le mieux, c'est la fois où il a tenté de me faire écrire sa question sur un forum, à sa place.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> En fait pour certains "vieux", c'est pas si facile de trouver les mots clés de la recherche Google.




Whahahahaha, le djeun. Non mais des fois, ce qu'il faut pas lire... 
Et pis peut-être que nous les vieux on a du mal à trouver le mot, mais on sait l'écrire correctement. Du coup on rattrape le temps qu'on a perdu.
:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Whahahahaha, le djeun. Non mais des fois, ce qu'il faut pas lire...
> Et pis peut-être que nous les vieux on a du mal à trouver le mot, mais on sait l'écrire correctement. Du coup on rattrape le temps qu'on a perdu.
> :rateau:


_A la recherche Google du temps perdu_
ca pourrait se vendre


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2014)

Bof. A la recherche Google du temps perdu, le premier item (non sponsorisé ; ils sponsorisent Proust, dis donc) sur lequel tu tombes c'est : http://forum.nolife-tv.com/showthread.php?t=22601.
Pas très bandant.

Par contre si tu fais la recherche en djeun : "recherche du tant perdu"... tu tombes direct sur : "A la recherche du temps perdu", de qui nous savons.

Moralité, j'ai écris des bêtises, Google est bien plus efficace en djeun qu'en langage vieux. 
C'est horrible.
Mais logique.
Mais horrible.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2014)

en mode faune éthique de djeun
_
A la recherche  du taon perdu _
amene sur l'authentique ouvrage du même nom ( BD)

c'est dur la recherche , vaut mieux demander
_
_


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2014)

Sur Google translate ils devraient rajouter une option pour passer du langage vieux en langage djeun sinon bientôt nous autres ne pourront plus utiliser aucun moteur de recherche....

C'est triste
Mais logique
Mais triste...


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Août 2014)

Ou pour nous les vieux, un moteur spécialisé pour ceux qui trouvent pas le mot mais qui savent l'écrire.
Google Alzheimer.
"Le truc là, ahhh, qui pique et on attrape de la... Des choses à manger avec..."
"-> fourchette.com, le meilleur site de réservation dans les restaurants Emeraude"
Chouette, hein ?


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ou pour nous les vieux, un moteur spécialisé pour ceux qui trouvent pas le mot mais qui savent l'écrire.
> Google Alzheimer.
> "Le truc là, ahhh, qui pique et on attrape de la... Des choses à manger avec..."
> "-> fourchette.com, le meilleur site de réservation dans les restaurants Emeraude"
> Chouette, hein ?



c'était quoi la question?...

Comment ça le frigo est vide, le solex parle tout seul et j'ai plus de chocolat...

Quoi?

Mais c'est quoi un ordinateur?


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Août 2014)

Oui, j'ai forcé sur le flood. J'arrête :meaculpa:


----------



## Powerdom (29 Août 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, j'ai forcé sur le flood. J'arrête :meaculpa:



Ouais t'as pas du monde en salle d'attente


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ouais t'as pas du monde en salle d'attente



Non il doit avoir encore de la pluie pour ses vacances


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Août 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Non il doit avoir encore de la pluie pour ses vacances




C'est peu ça :rose:


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Septembre 2014)

Bécassine a un problème, mais elle surveille ça de près. 
Et puis, un problème, après tout, c'est pas si évident. Ça dépend où on se place.


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bécassine a un problème, mais elle surveille ça de près.
> Et puis, un problème, après tout, c'est pas si évident. Ça dépend où on se place.



Elle parle de qui? ça porte à confusion son post.

Elle veut nettoyer son iPad, c'est ça? mais, j'ai peur que ça le fasse pas, c'est pas le bon produit.


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2014)

La semaine commence à peine, mais je pense qu'on tient déjà le gagnant...


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2014)

je vote pour. parce que 'mon père est mécano, je suis un hacker qui code en CSS donc je vous mUrde vous et vos avis qui vont pas dans mon sens, et quand j'aurai remplacé le proc de mon MBP par celui de mon PC on verra qui avait raison', c'est du grand, du puissant, du qui en a !

z'êtes tous que des vieux cons, moi le premier.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Septembre 2014)

Le même à cet endroit, on sentait déjà qu'il avait de l'avenir...


----------



## ergu (29 Septembre 2014)

Ah oui, le hacker qui s'y connait trop bien et qui veut formater le DD alors qu'il n'a aucun OS à installer dessus sous la main.

Hé, hé, hé.

Amusant.


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2014)

Ah ouais, c'est un bon  :love:


----------



## ergu (29 Septembre 2014)

Cela dit, changer le processeur d'un mac au fer à souder de mécanicien auto, je dois dire, question "mise en joie pour l'après-midi" ça le fait bien aussi.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

Il ne manque pas d'idées


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Septembre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Cela dit, changer le processeur d'un mac au fer à souder de mécanicien auto, je dois dire, question "mise en joie pour l'après-midi" ça le fait bien aussi.



À 15 ans j'ai fait pire les dimanches après-midi pluvieux... (Parce qu'à un moment la chiquette ça lasse)


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2014)

De la graine de champion, je vous dis!


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Septembre 2014)

Il m'a bien l'air d'être aussi "pro" que celui-ci.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Septembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il m'a bien l'air d'être aussi "pro" que celui-ci.



C'est comme les champignons à l'automne, parfois on tombe sur un nid...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il m'a bien l'air d'être aussi "pro" que celui-ci.



Un mécano aussi 

J'aime bien celui-çi


----------



## daffyb (29 Septembre 2014)

ah, j'en ai un bon :
http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12777504&postcount=13


----------



## r e m y (29 Septembre 2014)

Ouh là! mais c'est la pleine saison!

Un effet du réchauffement climatique sans doute...


----------



## ergu (30 Septembre 2014)

daffyb a dit:


> ah, j'en ai un bon :
> http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12777504&postcount=13



Faudrait la présenter au fana du fer à souder, y peut p't'être lui arranger le truc et plus si afinités.

Viens-là, baby, j'vais t'récupérer ta life au chalumeau - ça a quand même de la gueule comme entrée en matière !


----------



## pascalformac (30 Septembre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Faudrait la présenter au fana du fer à souder, y peut p't'être lui arranger le truc et plus si afinités.
> 
> Viens-là, baby, j'vais t'récupérer ta life au chalumeau - ça a quand même de la gueule comme entrée en matière !


en tous cas ce serait " chaud"
et pis ca démontrerait le coté solidaire ,  soudé en somme
ou...
exactement le contraire: comment flinguer un matosse, le dessouder façon Volfoni


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2014)

comme j'ai pas trop le temps en ce moment, je passais juste sur le bar et je tombe sur ce fil. j'aurais pas du, j'ai tout lu et perdu une partie de mon après midi


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (30 Septembre 2014)

Tout cela ne nous dit pas si tu parles le Carding.


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2014)

y'a pas que les forums techniques dans la vie...

Les News c'est pas mal aussi!

_Extrait_






FredSeg:
Que deviennent les produits recyclés ? Ce serait intéressant un article à ce sujet.






Hideyasu:
A  mon avis déjà ils récupèrent les pièces avec une durée de vie  illimitée, de mémoire la prise jack et le vibreur. Le reste bonne  question.


----------



## ergu (9 Octobre 2014)

Ah ouais, quand même...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Ah ouais, quand même...



Il est bien gratiné celui-là.


----------



## ergu (9 Octobre 2014)

_C'est un iPad air - euh
Qui courrait dans l'herbe - euh
Il l'attrape avec des doigts mouillé
Il le montre à tout MacG
Tout MacG lui dit :
trempe-le dans l'huile,
trempe-le dans l'eau
ça en f'ra au moins un Mac Pro !
_


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2014)

Je ne sais pas si la goutte a augmenté la puissance du truc, par contre j'ai bien l'impression que le correcteur orthographique/syntaxique en a pris un coup dans les carreaux


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2014)

le capteur d'oreille


----------



## r e m y (10 Octobre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si la goutte a augmenté la puissance du truc, par contre j'ai bien l'impression que le correcteur orthographique/syntaxique en a pris un coup dans les carreaux



en tous cas, pour ceux qui sont prêts à sacrifier la bonne orthographe pour booster la puissance de leur WiFi, c'est bon à savoir!

Un coup de brumisateur dans les grilles des haut-parleurs et hop! l'iPAD peut même servir de micro-onde.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 ----------




jura39200 a dit:


> le capteur d'oreille



ouais enfin... on ne peut pas toujours se tapoter le capteur en public! :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2014)

Nouvelle histoire d'eau


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Nouvelle histoire d'eau



l'histoire n'explique pas pourquoi il est mouillé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> l'histoire n'explique pas pourquoi il est mouillé



Plusieurs explications sont possibles : farce d'un proche, crise de somnambulisme (la nuit il verse de l'eau sur ses iBidules sans s'en rendre compte),...


----------



## ergu (11 Octobre 2014)

Il y aurait des explications moins... amusantes : genre, il vit dans un taudis mal chauffé et c'est juste de la condensation.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Il y aurait des explications moins... amusantes : genre, il vit dans un taudis mal chauffé et c'est juste de la condensation.



en parlant d'explications moins amusante , je pensais a cela


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Octobre 2014)

c'est élégant comme skin.

Note pour Noël: cadeau à Valérie (ma douce), ce skin.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> c'est élégant comme skin.
> 
> Note pour Noël: cadeau à Valérie (ma douce), ce skin.



Elle va être ravie


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2014)

Bien vu de poster ça dans périphériques et accessoires.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Bien vu de poster ça dans périphériques et accessoires.



Y avait à peu près le même au Bar, mais j'ai été plus rapide.


----------



## anntraxh (17 Octobre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Bien vu de poster ça dans périphériques et accessoires.



y a que toi pour repérer ça , non ?


----------



## poildep (17 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y avait à peu près le même au Bar, mais j'ai été plus rapide.


Il reste une trace, c'est ce qui a éveillé ma curiosité et m'a conduit à tous les beaux messages de ce mystérieux goutcaramel. 




anntraxh a dit:


> y a que toi pour repérer ça , non ?


Tu l'avais vu aussi mais tu étais trop captivée par le site mis en lien pour réagir.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Octobre 2014)

cc ça va ?*on es exibisioniste 

les sionistes je sais ce que c'est. Mais les exibisioniste (s)  :mouais: ?


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> les sionistes je sais ce que c'est. Mais les exibisioniste (s)  :mouais: ?



C'est un matuvuélu


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2014)

Aller
auto flagelation


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2014)

Encore un adepte du tri sélectif...


----------



## Grug (31 Octobre 2014)

Tiens, vBulletin est encore configuré avec les doigts.


----------



## Powerdom (31 Octobre 2014)

je note quand même que c'est plus facile de configurer avec les doigts qu'avec les pieds.


----------



## OlivierMarly (2 Novembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je note quand même que c'est plus facile de configurer avec les doigts qu'avec les pieds.



boaf, quand tu vois certains sites, c'est à se demander.


----------



## da capo (2 Novembre 2014)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> boaf, quand tu vois certains sites, c'est à se demander.



Je confirme : c'est à se demander


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Novembre 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Je confirme : c'est à se demander




Oui, enfin, ici, le pire a été évité.
Quoiqu'en cherchant un peu, j'imagine qu'on trouver ceux qui utilisent le reste.


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Novembre 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Je confirme : c'est à se demander



ben faudrait que certains s'en inspirent. C'est comme des potes aveugles qui "voient" mieux que n'importe qui dans certains contextes. C'en est presque perturbant parfois.


----------



## Grug (4 Novembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> je note quand même que c'est plus facile de configurer avec les doigts qu'avec les pieds.


avec les doigts de pieds&#8230; 

Good luck !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2014)

J'ai un bon içi

Il démarre son iPhone sans batterie 

http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12803525&postcount=1


Un supplélent  d'information 

ici


----------



## mistik (11 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> J'ai un bon içi
> 
> Il démarre son iPhone sans batterie
> 
> ...



"
MaaximeC. 
              Membre

                Date d'inscription: 08/01/12
                 Localisation: *Lyon*, France
                                                       Messages: 58                 
                                                   Disco: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 " --> Encore un Lyonnais (qui soit dit en passant n'a que 16 ans ... l'âge excusant presque tout !) ... on va l'envoyer chez les Gones des Mac  ... et iPhone


----------



## OlivierMarly (12 Novembre 2014)

c'es peut être Gaston Lagaffe.

Le mouvement perpétuel... est ce que quelqu'un sait où est le bidule sorti des bureaux Dupuis en 72?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> "
> MaaximeC.
> Membre
> 
> ...



17 Ans depuis le 15 Octobre


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> 17 Ans depuis le 15 Octobre


--> La Miss Tique ne sait peut être pas compter mais elle sait qu'il est toujours mineur !


----------



## jonson (12 Novembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> --> La Miss Tique ne sait peut être pas compter mais elle sait qu'il est toujours mineur !



C'est une remarque très intéressante, mais qui ne dit pas comment cet étudiant, mineur de surcroît, fait-il pour démarrer un iPhone sans batterie.


----------



## mistik (12 Novembre 2014)

jonson a dit:


> C'est une remarque très intéressante, mais qui ne dit pas comment cet étudiant, mineur de surcroît, fait-il pour démarrer un iPhone sans batterie.


Je pense que nous ne sommes plus très loin de la science fiction devenue réalité ... cela devrait même étonner les ingénieurs les plus chevronnés de Cupertino  !


----------



## jonson (12 Novembre 2014)

mistik a dit:


> Je pense que nous ne sommes plus très loin de la science fiction devenue réalité ... cela devrait même étonner les ingénieurs les plus chevronnés de Cupertino  !



A la vitesse où vont les avancées technologiques de nos jours. Ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il sorte un brevet dans quelques et devienne le nouveau Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## MaaximeC. (12 Novembre 2014)

Je vois que les forums MacG ont bien changés. Les personnes aimables censés aidés se sont transformés en personnes bonnes qu'à critiquer.
Si vous êtes meilleurs que les autres, je vous proposes donc de trouver une solution à mon problème ?! &#128521;


----------



## da capo (12 Novembre 2014)

MaaximeC. a dit:


> Je vois que les forums MacG ont bien changés. Les personnes aimables censés aidés se sont transformés en personnes bonnes qu'à critiquer.
> Si vous êtes meilleurs que les autres, je vous proposes donc de trouver une solution à mon problème ?! &#65533;&#65533;



Hum&#8230;

Bonjour et bienvenue.

Pout info, les contributeurs habituels de ce fil passent gracieusement (c'est à dire avec grâce et gratuitement) une bonne partie de leur temps à aider les nouveaux venus sur Mac comme les plus anciens à démêler leurs problèmes.

Ce fil est particulier. C'est une soupape et surtout il est développé dans la Terrasse, un sous-forums de "libre parole" (ou presque).

Alors, oui bien sur, on peut considérer qu'il y a de la moquerie dans les propos tenus ici, mais&#8230;
Mais quoi ?
C'est quoi le problème ?

Les intéressés en difficulté et malhabiles ne reçoivent pas d'aide ? Au contraire.
Ils sont bannis, mis au ban, stigmatisés comme on se plait à le dire ? Non, du tout. Cela peut arriver, mais rarement.

Ici, on rit de nous et des autres, parce que c'est sain.

Pour la petite histoire, cette Terrasse a été il y a quelque temps un Bar.
Et c'était autrement plus "chaud".
Mais sans méchanceté, jamais.

Amitiés&#8230; si tu les mérites :-D


PS : au fait, c'est quoi ton problème ? un lien vers ton fil ne serait pas de trop.
Feignasse !!!


----------



## MaaximeC. (12 Novembre 2014)

A aucun moment je ne critique ce forum, ni même les règles de celui-ci. Encore moins les membres venus aidés, gracieusement comme tu le dis.
Comme tout forum, il y a un endroit de libre discussion, ce que je trouve relativement normal.
Ce qui me dérange n'est même pas la moquerie que vous portez des autres (je ne vise personne en particulier, les concernés se reconnaîtront d'eux même), mais bien le jugement sur vous portez sur quelque chose que vous même ne savez pas réparez (ou en tout cas que vous ne prenez pas la peine d'expliquer)
Alors certes, comme tu l'as dit sur mon topic, j'ai moi même bousillé mon appareil. J'en suis effectivement conscient, et je ne remet la faute sur personne.
Remettre sa sur mon âge est complètement absurde. Je pense bidouiller mes appareils depuis plus longtemps que certains membres de ce forum. Et, même si une erreur est vite arrivé, c'est finalement en étant confronté à un problème qu'on réussi à le résoudre. Mais là encore, je ne vois pas ce que mon âge vient faire là-dedans.
Pour ce qui est du lien vers le topic, j'aurais effectivement pu le faire, mais certains membres s'en sont chargés avant moi ! &#128521;


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Novembre 2014)

La plupart des contributeurs de ce fil ont 3 fois ton âge.
Tu sera donc plus inspiré de voir dans leurs "moqueries" un regard amusé et bien veillant plutôt qu'une critique envers toi, en particulier, et envers la jeunesse en général.


----------



## Nico1971 (13 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
C'est mon premier billet dans ce  fil, je n'ai pas pu résister.
http://forums.macg.co/mac-app-store/reinstaller-lapple-store-1256072.html#post12804174


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2014)

mdr 

j'en est trouvé un sur un autre forum qui demande si il achète ses pièces sur Cdisc il peut les donner a Apple pour faire le montage


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La plupart des contributeurs de ce fil ont 3 fois ton âge.
> Tu sera donc plus inspiré de voir dans leurs "moqueries" un regard amusé et bien veillant plutôt qu'une critique envers toi, en particulier, et envers la jeunesse en général.



Je plussoie , et cela n'a rien de méchant  n'y de moqueries , un regard amusé des topics


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2014)

Le gagnant du jour :mouais:


----------



## jonson (20 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Le gagnant du jour :mouais:



Il a précisé qu'il était débutant... ah la la. :sleep:

Bon, je m'en vais supprimer l'icône _maison_, elle ne plaît pas trop.


----------



## aCLR (20 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Le gagnant du jour :mouais:



C'est ballot :rateau:


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Novembre 2014)

Supprimer son dossier Library c'est encore le meilleur moyen de ne plus avoir à se soucier de l'espace disponible.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2014)

Encore un qui n'aime pas lire.


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Le gagnant du jour :mouais:



Quand on voit ça, on se dit qu'Apple a été malin de planquer la Bibliothèque du dossier Utilisateurs, mais on peut vraiment se demander pourquoi ils n'ont pas caché encore plus profondément les dossiers Système et Bibliothèque à la racine du disque!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> mais on peut vraiment se demander pourquoi ils n'ont pas caché encore plus profondément les dossiers Système et Bibliothèque à la racine du disque!


On devrait éviter de donner l'astuce pour y accéder ... mais bon tous ne sont pas si téméraires :love:
Aurais-je dû dire imprudents ... ?


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Novembre 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Quand on voit ça, on se dit qu'Apple a été malin  de planquer la Bibliothèque du dossier Utilisateurs, mais on peut  vraiment se demander pourquoi ils n'ont pas caché encore plus  profondément les dossiers Système et Bibliothèque à la racine du disque!


Je suis assez d'accord sûr la visible nécessité de caché la bibliothèque  à la racine. La bibliothèque dans System c'est un autre débat. À  quelques exceptions près, l'immense majorité des utilisateurs lambda  (terme que je n'utilise pas ici de manière péjorative mais plutôt en  opposition avec l'utilisateur "averti") se doute bien qu'avec un nom  pareil, "System", il est prudent de ne rien tripatouiller dedans.



Anonyme a dit:


> On devrait éviter de donner l'astuce pour y accéder ... mais bon tous ne sont pas si téméraires :love:
> Aurais-je dû dire imprudents ... ?


Un esprit logique doit bien se douter que si ce dossier est caché "en usine" c'est sans doute parce qu'on a rien a aller y foutre.
Non ?
Même si quiconque révèle l'astuce qui permet d'y accéder.
Et puis jusqu'à présent je n'ai jamais lu nulle part :
"Voici l'astuce pour accéder à votre bibliothèque. Allez foutre le bordel dedans c'est sans risques".

Une preuve supplémentaire que le premier virus dont il faut se préoccuper c'est l'utilisateur.


----------



## r e m y (21 Novembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> On devrait éviter de donner l'astuce pour y accéder ... mais bon tous ne sont pas si téméraires :love:
> Aurais-je dû dire imprudents ... ?




La bibliothèque Utilisateurs, ce n'est pas celle qui cause le plus de problème si on la supprime...


----------



## da capo (21 Novembre 2014)

Ah, les bêtises, les supposées évidences !

Je veux bien sourire en contemplant le malheur des autres mais je considère qu'un ordinateur n'est pas un téléviseur ni même une machine à laver.

Je loue les efforts d'Apple d'en simplifier l'utilisation (au point de transformer certaines de ses machines en terminal de carte bancaire) mais je me félicite de pouvoir trouver un terminal, de pouvoir fouiller dans les dossiers System et Library sans trop d'entrave sur mon ordinateur.

Vu comme cela, ce qui manque peut-être c'est un appareil entre tablette et ordinateur mais&#8230; Microsoft s'y tente et je n'ai pas l'impression que ça prenne vraiment.

Mais dans le fond, ce qui fait cruellement défaut, c'est une formation.
Et quand je dis formation, c'est un ensemble : pas que les formateurs, mais des machines et des formateurs.

Pour être du métier (au moins une part de mon temps), j'en parle en connaissance de cause : j'interviens sur des systèmes totalement verrouillés qui n'ont que peu à voir avec des systèmes tels qu'on les rencontre chez les particuliers ou dans des entreprises de petite taille : impossible d'installer une application, impossible de, ni de, ah ben tiens, ça aussi je ne peux pas le faire&#8230;

Résultat : je ne peux rien faire, rien montrer, rien expérimenter, et bien plus grave : mes auditeurs ne peuvent pas le faire non plus.
Enfin, pour Word et Excel, c'est parfait.

En fait, pour rejoindre mon propos initial, on forme les personnes à utiliser des calculettes avec grand écran et on se plaint ensuite que ces personnes fassent des erreurs en manipulant un ordinateur.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2014)

A partir du post 35..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> A partir du post 35..



Le coup de l'étincelle n'est pas mal :love:


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Le coup de l'étincelle n'est pas mal :love:



oui ça ressemble fort à une étincelle à 700 


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (5 Décembre 2014)

Faut dire, aussi, que le *RubenF*, il est partant pour faire tout démonter à une débutante...





RubenF a dit:


> Il y a un seul moyen de le faire démarrer mais il faut démonter le capot de ton Mac pour avoir accès au deux pôles sur la carte mère, prendre une epingle et toucher les deux bouts de ces contacts. ça fera démarrer ton Mac.





RubenF a dit:


> Ah oui mais faut toucher les bons pôles !!!!!!!!!!! avant que je te réponde ne fait pas de bêtises !!!!!!!!!



Un vrai danger ce type...


----------



## Nico1971 (7 Décembre 2014)

Celui la, il a la palme 
http://forums.macg.co/iphone/besoin-dinformation-svp-1257554.html


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Celui la, il a la palme
> http://forums.macg.co/iphone/besoin-dinformation-svp-1257554.html



Tu veux dire au niveau de l'orthographe ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2014)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Celui la, il a la palme
> http://forums.macg.co/iphone/besoin-dinformation-svp-1257554.html



Il ne fait même pas semblant de ne pas savoir que l'iPhone qu'il a entre les mains est un iPhone volé.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Il ne fait même pas semblant de ne pas savoir que l'iPhone qu'il a entre les mains est un iPhone volé.


et ne se presse pas pour par exemple l'amener à un commissariat

le plus marrant c'est que si la police fait le lien entre le vol et ce posteur
macg a l'élement de preuve de recel
( et là , ca peut douiller)


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> et ne se presse pas pour par exemple l'amener à un commissariat
> 
> le plus marrant c'est que si la police fait le lien entre le vol et ce posteur
> macg a l'élement de preuve de recel
> ( et là , ca peut douiller)


La police peut réellement retenir cette discussion comme élément à charge ?

(je ne suis pas perplexe, je me pose vraiment la question).


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La police peut réellement retenir cette discussion comme élément à charge ?
> 
> (je ne suis pas perplexe, je me pose vraiment la question).


c'est un aveu  de connaissance du statut  "objet volé"  qu'il détient

mais encore faut il que les autorités fassent le lien et enclenchent les démarches pour remonter jusqu'au posteur via FAI et sites.
On rappelle que divers Lois obligent ces derniers à garder des données et les fournir ( dans des conditions très cadrées) sur demande
(voir par exemple les cas de diffamation ou bidouilleries piratages)


----------



## jonson (7 Décembre 2014)

Si les poulets venaient à espionner le forum de Macg, 
c'est qu'ils n'ont vraiment rien d'autre à faire!


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Décembre 2014)

Si demain matin t'as les flics en bas de chez toi, tu sauras qu'ils espionnent macg et qu'ils n'ont pas apprécié le terme "poulet"


----------



## mistik (7 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Si demain matin t'as les flics en bas de chez toi, tu sauras qu'ils espionnent macg et qu'ils n'ont pas apprécié le terme "poulet"


Dis_ Keum, Poulet_ c'est _out_, les _flics_ sont désormais des _keufs_ !


----------



## OlivierMarly (8 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Si demain matin t'as les flics en bas de chez toi, tu sauras qu'ils espionnent macg et qu'ils n'ont pas apprécié le terme "poulet"



Ha, ça dépend!
Un poulet rôti mais farçi avec des herbes Thaïe... servi avec une poêlée de champignons sautés.
Même eux ne peuvent que fondre.


----------



## jonson (8 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Si demain matin t'as les flics en bas de chez toi, tu sauras qu'ils espionnent macg et qu'ils n'ont pas apprécié le terme "poulet"



A déjeuner on a eu de la dinde... coïncidence!


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2014)

les barrettes de Sly54 font planer


----------



## jonson (17 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> les barrettes de Sly54 font planer



Ça va trop loin là. 
Vous risquez de vous faire virer les gars, 
à parler de barrettes qui font planer comme ça!


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Décembre 2014)

Et là, évidemment, personne nous donne l'adresse où l'on peut les acheter, ces fumeuses barrettes.


----------



## mistik (18 Décembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et là, évidemment, personne nous donne l'adresse où l'on peut les acheter, ces fumeuses barrettes.


Mais si ... et je ne vois pas en quoi *ces barrettes sont fumeuses* ... non vraiment pas !


----------



## papadben (18 Décembre 2014)

jonson a dit:


> Si les poulets venaient à espionner le forum de Macg,
> c'est qu'ils n'ont vraiment rien d'autre à faire!



Il y a peut-être des policiers , gendarmes ou douaniers membres de ce forum...
Et qui en bons travailleurs zélés de l'état, se feront un devoir de signaler tout agissement délictueux....


----------



## Sly54 (18 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> les barrettes de Sly54 font planer



Gottverdammt ! Me voilà démasqué


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Janvier 2015)

http://forums.macg.co/bureautique-utilitaires-education/ocr-1259208.html

il démarre bien.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2015)

Ben ouais, les boules t'imagines.


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Janvier 2015)

Quoi les boules ?
Le manque évident de connaissance de l'orthographe ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Quoi les boules ?
> Le manque évident de connaissance de l'orthographe ?



Un bébé! UN BÉBÉ! *UN BÉBÉ!*


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Janvier 2015)

Ah ben, te v'là faché tout rouge (à cause d'un bébé et d'un type qui sait pas aligner deux mots sans faire trois fautes)

Du coup, j'annonce que j'ai trouvé la pire excuse pour justifier le fait que je télécharge illégalement des séries en VO (et qu'en plus je ne suis pas foutu de télécharger les bons sous-titres).


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2015)

Et celui-là ? Deux jours sur Mac, premier post sur MacG :
http://forums.macg.co/showpost.php?p=12831450&postcount=1


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2015)

Mon setup.exe veut pas marcher


----------



## subsole (3 Février 2015)

Ouppss désolé !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Février 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Ouppss désolé !



on voit de ces trucs dans les forums techniques


----------



## OlivierMarly (4 Février 2015)

Faut virer les pList. On ne le dira jamais assez.


----------



## r e m y (5 Février 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Faut virer les pList. On ne le dira jamais assez.


 mais encore?


----------



## OlivierMarly (5 Février 2015)

Zapper la RAM?


----------



## da capo (5 Février 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Zapper la RAM?



Acheter un netbook.


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2015)

Et un décapsuleur !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Et un décapsuleur !



je plussoie


----------



## KalouiZBack (17 Février 2015)

C'est pas beau de s'moquer !
Mais qu'est ce que c'est drôle....
Amis du jour, Bonjour!


----------



## KalouiZBack (17 Février 2015)

Merci Anonyme !
Grâce à toi qui m'aime j'ai obtenu mon 2è trophée.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2015)

Enfin un vrai réparateur


----------



## OlivierMarly (21 Mars 2015)

http://forums.macg.co/threads/formule-pour-moyenne-en-km-h-sous-numbers.1262847/#post-12862136

j'avoue ne plus très bien savoir... Je pense que vous pouvez l'aider.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2015)

Miconeto en avait marre de voir cette roue de la mort sur son pointeur de souris et subir une lenteur de chargement lorsqu'il surfait ! Et on le comprend !

Il est donc venu début janvier ouvrir une discussion pour qu'on lui explique le pourquoi de cette lenteur. Et nos champions du support lui ont diagnostiqué entre autre chose un manque de RAM !

Sur ce, Miconeto s'en retourne à ces petites affaires. Les semaines passent et hier, alors qu'il ouvrait la page _d'un site d'actualité en direct où il y a pas mal de vidéos_ Miconeto retombait nez à nez avec la roue de la mort. Ça rame !! S'exclaffa-t-il.

Ni une, ni deux, il ouvre une discussion pour qu'on lui explique le pourquoi de cette lenteur. Et nos champions du support lui ont diagnostiqué entre autre chose un manque de RAM !

Si j'avais des actions chez crucial™ je lui posterais vite fait bien fait un petit lien. Mais je n'en ai pas. À la place et sur le conseil de petit-louis j'ai pris des actions Le bar macG. Je m'suis bien fait avoir sur ce coup-là ! 

Sources 1 2


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2015)

Amende pour être allé sur un site porno.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Amende pour être allé sur un site porno.



Ah, ça ! Mais je croyais qu'on avait renoncé à la pénalisation du client ?


----------



## cillab (5 Mai 2015)

moi je préfere la derniere chanson de P SÉBASTIEN ca détend ma copine est d'accord
ca change de la montre qui donne des pustules et coute  la peau du fion  

moi je ferais un pack tél 6+montre 250€  qui qui n'nen veut


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2015)

Rien à voir avec les forums techniques, mais j'adore certains commentaires qui suivent les news et en particulier :

_Jerom722_ qui dit qu'Apple est une sangsue qui, après avoir bu le sang, s'attaque aux os !!!!

Et _iBook68,_ qui dit en parlant de l'AW : Je ne l'ai pas reçue non plus, mais en même temps, je ne l'ai jamais commandée !


----------



## subsole (7 Mai 2015)

_"j'ai rajouté de la mémoire j'ai 12 go MHz."_

Fallait que ça soit dit. 

Edit: Salut Thebig, ça faisait un bon moment


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2015)

La remontée de fil du jour !

Pas mal pour un premier message


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2015)

9 ans pour apporter une réponse.. Effectivement joli déterrage pour se faire de la pub. 
J'espère qu'ils sont plus réactifs quand on les sollicite !


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2015)

J'ai la rate qui s'dilate.
La rétine qui pixellise


----------



## r e m y (29 Mai 2015)

Pour recharger leur Appleouache, y'en a qui se l'astique bien chaude le matin....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour recharger leur Appleouache, y'en a qui se l'astique bien chaude le matin....



Euh ! Techniquement, en se l'astiquant bien chaude le matin, ça doit plutôt la décharger non ???


----------



## subsole (3 Juin 2015)

la RAM augmente l'allumage


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Juin 2015)

Ben moi je suis passé de 4 à 8Go sur ma voiture, je peux te dire que c'est le jour et la nuit. Maintenant je n'ai plus de problème d'allumage l'hiver.


----------



## subsole (3 Juin 2015)

Moi, je suis passé de 2 à 4 RAM sur mon bateau.


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Juin 2015)

On ne peut plus s'amuser à l'école.
Alors, faut étudier, c'est ça ?
École de mXXde


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ben moi je suis passé de 4 à 8Go sur ma voiture, je peux te dire que c'est le jour et la nuit. Maintenant je n'ai plus de problème d'allumage l'hiver.


Fais pas ça avec ta femme, ou ça va devenir une allumeuse


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2015)

Pour ceux qui se lassent des forums techniques, y'a parfois des infos à peine croyables dans les News!
Je vous invite à lire les commentaires de la News du jour consacrée à l'investissement de Google sur le thème du Food Porn

J'y ai appris l'existence de calories creuses (les macaroni sans doute) mais aussi que les calories contenues dans les hamburgers n'apportent rien à l'organisme! (J'en déduis que c'est ce qui explique le nombre de gros qu'on voit dans les McDo.... Ils sont là pour suivre un régime!)

Par contre je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que désigne le terme Food Porn...


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Juin 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Fais pas ça avec ta femme, ou ça va devenir une allumeuse


Allumeuse je sais pas mais elle est déjà pas mal allumée, je vais pas tenter le diable.



r e m y a dit:


> Pour ceux qui se lassent des forums techniques, y'a parfois des infos à peine croyables dans les News!
> Je vous invite à lire les commentaires de la News du jour consacrée à l'investissement de Google sur le thème du Food Porn
> 
> J'y ai appris l'existence de calories creuses (les macaroni sans doute) mais aussi que les calories contenues dans les hamburgers n'apportent rien à l'organisme! (J'en déduis que c'est ce qui explique le nombre de gros qu'on voit dans les McDo.... Ils sont là pour suivre un régime!)
> ...


Food Porn (et là aussi), terme que je ne connaissais pas non plus et passe-temps dont je me passe.
J'aurais plutôt penché pour une présentation des plats ouvertement pornographique.
Bref, il semblerait même qu'il existe un site dédié mais je n'ai trouvé que le tumblr pour l'instant (et ce sera bien suffisant à ma "culture").


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Food Porn (et là aussi), terme que je ne connaissais pas non plus et passe-temps dont je me passe.
> J'aurais plutôt penché pour une présentation des plats ouvertement pornographique.
> Bref, il semblerait même qu'il existe un site dédié mais je n'ai trouvé que le tumblr pour l'instant (et ce sera bien suffisant à ma "culture").



Cuisine ou porno, ça reste des histoires de trucs cochons.


----------



## OlivierMarly (3 Juin 2015)

mais où est passé ce foutu concombre?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2015)

DTC ?


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2015)

Moi, quand mon mac déconne, je donne des coups d' épaule dedans...


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Juin 2015)

Tu aurais pu enfiler un slip...


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2015)

Dans les forums techniques c'est plutôt calme en ce moment, par contre chez igen je vous recommande les commentaires sur la niouze de 'la photo d'un bout de coque du futur iphone 6s mais qu'on ne sait pas si c'est pas une coque d'iphone6 vu que y'a rien qui a changé'. Le geek se tire la nouille que c'en est un vrai bonheur


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2015)

Désolé mais mon navigateur n'est plus supporté sur ce site ! Un vrai malheur 

Et je ne suis pas le seul


----------



## cillab (1 Juillet 2015)

notre B pivot est de retour


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2015)

Gné ?!©


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juillet 2015)

DTC : http://forums.macg.co/threads/pb-pour-ouvrir-les-fichier-avec-des-extensions-dtc.1267928/

Histoire d'eau (voleur ?) : http://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-5s-dans-leau.1267976/


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Juillet 2015)

La recette est est ardue, mais en la suivant bien, on y arrive.
J'installe El'Capitan.
Puis j'essaie d'installer Bootcamp (pas du tout conseillé avec El Capitant, mais bon...).
Comme je n'y arrive pas, je crée une partition Fat pour installer Windows.
Puis je reformate en NTFS cette partition, que je découpe à son tour (mystères insondables de l'âme humaine).
Malheureusement, ça ne fonctionne pas (on se demande bien pourquoi).
Par conséquent (l'articulation logique à quelque chose d'ici assez admirable), je renonce.
Enfin, pas tout à fait, puisque je refusionne la (ce singulier m'étonne, mais bon...) partition créée.
Et là, que du bonheur. Je suis devenu l'heureux papa de..., enfin d'une sorte de troupeau.
Mais il se lasse pas, le courageux homme est persévérant, puisqu'il demande comment bidouiller un peu plus son disque pour rassembler son troupeau en un individu.
On devrait arriver à une sorte d'œuvre d'art. Ou peut-être que c'est le début de la fin de l'humanité qui se prépare à être envahie par des milliards de petites partitions, je sais pas.

Quelque chose me dit qu'il n'a pas de sauvegarde, mais je suis trop méchant.

https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Impossible-de-fusionner-des-partitions.1268081/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2015)

Un traducteur en français standard est demandé dans Internet et réseaux


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2015)

A sa decharge, il est handicapé ... et malgré cela, ses interventions sont souvent plus compréhensibles que celles de certains valides


----------



## ru666 (1 Août 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Un traducteur en français standard est demandé dans Internet et réseaux



Tu es drôle toi, certains n'ont pas réussi à trouver le plugin!!


----------



## ru666 (1 Août 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> A sa decharge, il est handicapé ... et malgré cela, ses interventions sont souvent plus compréhensibles que celles de certains valides



Alors dans ce cas rien à dire dans ce cas là.


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2015)

Quel médisant ce canard…


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2015)

Le gagnant de la semaine

Mon mac d'un mois pédale dans la semoule  ? pas de problème, j'efface le système !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Le gagnant de la semaine
> 
> Mon mac d'un mois pédale dans la semoule  ? pas de problème, j'efface le système !



Et il n'est pas sorti de l'auberge.



Lucasinho a dit:


> J'ai fais ce que tu m'a dis Ma dalton , tout à marché,  sauf que le telechargement de yosemite est de 20heures ( et sa ne descend pas ) ...
> Merci pour vos réponses !





Lucasinho a dit:


> Je suis maintenant à 22h de telechargement...


----------



## Romuald (8 Août 2015)

Ah, nous avons un candidat de dernière minute


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Août 2015)

Pêché dans les commentaires des news du jour à propos de la polémique du "One More Thing"... il y a de la recherche et ça m'a fait rigoler ! 

_Fernand3721 26/08/2015 - 13:13via iGeneration pour iOS

Un célèbre chanteur anglais a appelé son chien "Wan". Du coup Wan mord Sting, et il n a pas le droit. (Je me répète, mais je suis trop content de moi pour en avoir quelque chose à cirer, comme celui de Colombo)_


----------



## OlivierMarly (26 Août 2015)

les jeux de mots laids rendent les gens bêtes, c'est bien connu.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Août 2015)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> les jeux de mots laids rendent les gens bêtes,


Les jeux de mollets rendent les gambettes…


----------



## r e m y (8 Octobre 2015)

Le cloud c'est magique!
Teleportation cap tain Kirk![/QUOTE]


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2015)

Dans le thread "j'ai vraiment besoin de vous"  :


LctAnthony a dit:


> Bah quand j'ai configure mon mec pour la première fois...



Va falloir ouvrir un sous-forum psi , encore qu'au vu de certaines réactions aux niouzes ça aurait du être fait depuis longtemps


----------



## luc1en (22 Octobre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans le thread "j'ai vraiment besoin de vous"  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

la génération aléatoire de texte produit des effets quanta comiques inattendus, car par ailleurs, le même écrit


> j'ai un soucis avec ma mac
> …
> Mon trousser est verrouiller



loin de moi l'intention de mettre à l'index les défauts des uns ou des autres. Il me semble cependant qu'un correcteur orthographique intégré au navigateur aiderait à rendre plus lisible certains prosateurs à la peine.


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2015)

Qu'est ce que tu ne comprends pas? 
Il me semble pourtant clair qu'il veut trousser sa mac ! Mais sa ceinture de chasteté est verrouillée...d'où le souci.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Octobre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais sa ceinture de chasteté est verrouillée...d'où le souci.


D'ou l'intérêt du Trousseau d'accès…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> D'ou l'intérêt du Trousseau d'accès…


Reste a ce souvenir du code


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Reste a ce souvenir du code


Ah ouais, car ce ne sera pas facile de trousser le mec.


----------



## da capo (23 Octobre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ah ouais, car ce ne sera pas facile de trousser le mec.


quel manque d'imagination...


----------



## Locke (23 Octobre 2015)

da capo a dit:


> quel manque d'imagination...


Gné ?


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Octobre 2015)

Malappris.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2015)

igorstrav a dit:


> J attendrai donc d etre rentré pour tester sur un mac sous Yosemite avc le dernier itunes.Je vous ferai un compte rendu rapide.Si ça peut aider les autres...*Merci de vos compétences*



Post qui m'est adressé par "igorstrav" ... Premières impressions : c'est quelqu'un de très poli, très gentil et probablement très intelligent ... En plus quelqu'un qui sait juger les autres au premier abord ! 

Certains parmi vous diront en s'esclaffant : pfffffff ! on voit qu'il ne te connaît pas ! Parler de compétences en me citant, c'est un peu comme si on parlait de compassion en évoquant Staline ...

Mais quand même, ça fait plaisir !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2015)

Mwouaise !!!! 

http://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-lancer-lappli-waze-avec-siri.1269972/#post-12954395


----------



## OlivierMarly (29 Octobre 2015)

Je suis déçu... en lisant le début j'ai cru qu'il essayait de balancer le téléphone contre un mur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2015)

Euh ! Lapsus !!!  

Lu dans les commentaires relatifs à la livraison de la nouvelle Apple TV ! 

_*pariscanal 29/10/2015 - 17:30via iGeneration pour iOS
Le mien est prévu pour demain youpin*_


----------



## da capo (29 Octobre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _*pariscanal *_



Question  lapsus, moi j'avais lu paris _anal_


----------



## OlivierMarly (30 Octobre 2015)

da capo a dit:


> Question  lapsus, moi j'avais lu *paris anal*


on dirait une requête google!


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Octobre 2015)

Requête dont la réponse immédiate donne ça (qui aurait plus ça place dans le fil des Actualités Amusantes ...ou Pas, même si ça date un peu).

Dire qu'au premier abord je n'avais vu là qu'un simple sapin (des fois je me giflerais).


----------



## daffyb (30 Octobre 2015)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Dire qu'au premier abord je n'avais vu là qu'un simple sapin (des fois je me giflerais).


Biflerais tu voulais dire non ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Novembre 2015)

Il va falloir refonder la Yougoslavie :


havane15 a dit:


> Est ce qu'il existe un Tito pour faire ces manipulation ?


Un Tito peut-être pas, mais un maco légèrement maniac, certainement


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Novembre 2015)

Il s ennuyer : https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Ipad-enlever-un-code.1274825/


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il s ennuyer : https://forums.macg.co/index.php?threads/Ipad-enlever-un-code.1274825/


La prochaine fois où il "senuira" il devrait penser à bosser l'orthographe et la grammaire voire, soyons fous, ouvrir un dictionnaire pour regarder comment les mots courants s'écrivent


----------



## aCLR (24 Novembre 2015)

Affreux !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2016)

Ce graveur est un héro !!!!!! 




* Nelson Gagné Membre *

Le graveuR est tv Cteauaveur AUTS qui *brave tout *

Bye

Nelson Gagné, Aujourd'hui à 05:45 Signaler
#19 J'aime + Citer Répondre
_Mac Book mid-2009, 2G ( hélas ), iPhone 5s_


----------



## papadben (2 Janvier 2016)

Il brave vraiment tout, même la bière dombasle de la clarté.... Comme on dit dans le sud "il est brave", avé l "assent" qui va bien et le sourire contrit...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2016)

J'aime bien celui ci  

http://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-6-bloque-sur-icloud.1275141/#post-12982491


----------



## r e m y (5 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce graveur est un héro !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est clair ..... que c'est pas clair du tout!

En lisant les premiers posts, j'ai d'abord cru à un nouveau jeu du Bar (quelqu'un balance une phrase sans queue ni tête, et le suivant doit essayer de trouver une répondre intelligente, avant que le premier ne renchérisse avec une phrase tout aussi incompréhensible que la première )....
Mais il n'en est rien.... On est bien dans un forum "technique"! Beaucoup trop technique pour moi.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2016)

http://forums.macg.co/threads/appstore-et-application-non-conforme.1277217/#post-12987810


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


>



Quel candide cuilà !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2016)

Trop fort !!

http://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-demonte-et-garantie.1277470/#post-12991400

http://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-demonte-et-garantie.1277470/#post-12991564


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2016)

J'ai tout benné, et ça march'pu


----------



## r e m y (26 Janvier 2016)

C'est clair qu'à la Légion, on ne leur apprend pas à faire dans la subtilité!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est clair qu'à la Légion, on ne leur apprend pas à faire dans la subtilité!



J'allais lui répondre que tout cela allait se terminer en "eau de boudin", mais je n'ai pas osé !


----------



## luc1en (26 Janvier 2016)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'allais lui répondre que tout cela allait se terminer en "eau de boudin", mais je n'ai pas osé !


un double bang, c'est bien quand on traverse deux fois le _mur du çon_ ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2016)

Marre de la teinte d'origine de votre iPhone ? Repeignez-le !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> Marre de la teinte d'origine de votre iPhone ? Repeignez-le !



Il y a des gens comme ça qui ont des idées Alarcon


----------



## luc1en (11 Février 2016)

Himeji a dit:


> J'ai envie de repeindre mon iPhone gris sidéral en rose à pois verts. Mais j'hésite. Ne vais-je pas l'abîmer ?


Ça dépend de plusieurs facteurs et de leurs interactions… Certaines nuances de rose associées à des diamètres de pois bien particuliers peuvent provoquer des interférences nuisibles.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2016)

Avec tous ces HealthKit et autres CareKit, ca devait arriver:

Ici, l'application de surveillance des pets!


----------



## cillab (23 Mars 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec tous ces HealthKit et autres CareKit, ca devait arriver:
> 
> Ici, l'application de surveillance des pets!



dommage le lien ne sent pas bon


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2016)

Du grand art je vous dis.... https://forums.macg.co/index.php?th...émontage-sauf-clavier-ne-marche-plus.1280474/

C'est d'ailleurs à se demander pourquoi il tient absolument à avoir un clavier sur son MacBook. La dictée en phonétique devrait largement lui suffire!


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Septembre 2016)

C'est la faute à Apple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2016)

Et j'entends siffler l'iPhone ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2016)

C'est une très bonne question et je vous remercie de me l'avoir posée.


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Novembre 2016)

L'important c'est qu'ils se comprennent entre eux.
Non ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2016)

http://forums.macg.co/threads/probleme-apple-iie.1288174/#post-13099815


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2016)

Il y a encore des forums techniques dans le monde Hype du Mac ??? Incroyable ... ha mais si, bien sur, le forum Hackintosh !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Décembre 2016)

'tain ! l'orthographe... Y a des limites


----------



## aCLR (28 Décembre 2016)

— Alors moi mon problème c'est le halo autour des boutons. Ça n'est pas très esthétique ! J'irais même jusqu'à dire que ça gène mon expérience utilisateur. À croire que mon mac est buggé !!
— Rien compris ?!
— Regarde ma capture d'écran. Tu vois bien un halo autour d'un des boutons éteints ?!
— Oui je vois.
— Bah ça me file de l'urticaire !
— T'as bien fait de venir nous voir plutôt que de filer aux urgences parce qu'on a une solution pour toi ! C'est une _feature_ qui remonte au moyen-âge du système X – dix en chiffre latin – permettant de naviguer, sans pointeur, juste avec le clavier entre les boutons de contrôles affichés à l'écran.
— Donc y'a moyen de faire disparaitre cette horreur visuelle ?
— Oui…


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2016)

Non mais halo quoi!


----------



## aCLR (29 Décembre 2016)

Comme tu dis !


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2016)

Et là... http://forums.macg.co/threads/un-mac-ne-voit-plus-lautre.1288598/

un certain Macomaniac se fait payer d'une gâterie (message #6)!

Tout fout le camp...


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Décembre 2016)

lamainfroide a dit:


> L'important c'est qu'ils se comprennent entre eux.
> Non ?



je me permet quand meme de répondre ! comprendre et se faire comprendre ! de quel droit vous vous permettez de vous foutre de la gueule des gens ainsi ! effectivement tout le monde n'a pas votre education !


----------



## Gwen (30 Décembre 2016)

Ça s'appelle un dîner de c-o-n dans la vrai vie. Ici l'audience est moins restreinte mais ça reste autant potache ;-)


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2016)

Oh, un nioube de combat ! 
Ca faisait longtemps


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> je me permet quand meme de répondre ! comprendre et se faire comprendre ! de quel droit vous vous permettez de vous foutre de la gueule des gens ainsi ! effectivement tout le monde n'a pas votre education !



Ouh là! Respire ! C'est pas la fin du monde!
Ce fil n'a pas pour objet de se moquer de qui que ce soit... juste de relever des discussions étonnantes, en particulier quand on les observe de loin. 

C'est parfois un sujet ésotérique pour le profane, parfois des tournures de phrases étonnantes qui peuvent être lues à double sens, parfois des échanges qui paraissent dialogues de sourds....

Dans le cas de la discussion que tu cites, c'est la question posée initialement qui lui a valu d'être relevée ici:
"j aimerais s avoir si le fait de changer ma carte airport me permettra accolerais mais sauvegarde wifi time machine ?"

Avoue que cette question est incompréhensible! Et pourtant tu y réponds comme si de rien n'était.... d'où l'étonnement "l'important c'est qu'ils se comprennent!"

Il ne fait pas chercher plus loin !


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Décembre 2016)




----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Ouh là! Respire ! C'est pas la fin du monde!


Non seulement ça n'est pas la fin du monde, mais c'est peut-être le début de la célébrité


----------



## Romuald (30 Décembre 2016)

Sly54 a dit:


> Non seulement ça n'est pas la fin du monde, mais c'est peut-être le début de la célébrité


En d'autres temps il aurait déjà subit le supplice de l'ipod. Mais que fait l'Amok ?!


----------



## anntraxh (30 Décembre 2016)

Romuald a dit:


> En d'autres temps il aurait déjà subit le supplice de l'ipod. Mais que fait l'Amok ?!


tu veux que je te le dise, ce qu'il fait , l'Amok ???
Hello tous !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Janvier 2017)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> je me permet quand meme de répondre ! comprendre et se faire comprendre ! de quel droit vous vous permettez de vous foutre de la gueule des gens ainsi ! effectivement tout le monde n'a pas votre education !



Y'a un truc là-dessus dans Jane Austen. En gros, les cons ça sert à amuser les autres. Et réciproquement.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2017)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/bidouille-dun-cable-lightning.1291460/


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> https://forums.macg.co/threads/bidouille-dun-cable-lightning.1291460/


Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si en rabotant mon vieux câble usb je pourrais le faire rentrer dans les prises usb-c de mon nouveau macbook. J'ai pas envie d'investir dans du matos de folie.
Je suis novice, évidemment.
Merci d'avance.
"Bisous" les gens.


----------



## r e m y (13 Avril 2017)

Pour ne pas abîmer ton câble, je te suggere plutot d'agrandir le port usb-C de ton MacBookPro avec une perceuse et un foret de 12

(Note au passage que je ne m'appelle pas gens mais remy)


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Avril 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> (Note au passage que je ne m'appelle pas gens mais remy)


Oui, pardon.
Bisous les gens et bisous r e m y.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2017)

J'ai un bon 

https://forums.macg.co/threads/lecran-ne-sallume-plus.1291654/#post-13138940


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai un bon


Non, c'est une femme.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Non, c'est une femme.


et tu dis comment au féminin ( j'en ai une bonne ) ?  

Vantard


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2017)

Ben non, c'est pas correct, autrement dit c'est une blonde.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, c'est pas correct, autrement dit c'est une blonde.



Ou pas  !!


----------



## Powerdom (21 Avril 2017)

De la poussière à l'intérieur ! Si ça se trouve la poussière était sur la lentille à l'extérieur.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (23 Avril 2017)

une question de maths élémentaire pour les scientifiques du forum sur coeficient multiplicateur et pourcentages.

Est-ce que je me trompe si je dis que *un nombre qui est multiplié par 14 connait une augmentation en pourcentage de 1300 %* ?

Pour me rafraîchir la mémoire j'ai utilisé ceci trouvé en faisant une recherche rapide sur internet :
http://lycee.lagrave.free.fr/IMG/pdf/tstg_cours-taux.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (24 Avril 2017)

(up)


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2017)

hb222222 a dit:


> (up)


je crois que t'es au mauvais endroit


----------



## baron (24 Avril 2017)

Ceci dit, c'est  : oui. 
Une fois plus treize fois égale quatorze fois…


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Avril 2017)

Merci Baron.

Je suis sur un travail où j'aborde l'évolution des dérivés de crédit et où je m'efforce de donner des ordres de grandeurs parlants :

Le montant des dérivés de crédit à la fin des années 90 représentait environ 50 000 milliards de Dollars.
En 2008  le chiffre a explosé : 683 725 milliards de Dollars officiellement répertoriés par la Banque des Règlements Internationaux. Presque 14 fois plus, ce qui fait _1300 % d’augmentation._
Alors que dans le même temps le PIB mondial, lui, augmentait de « seulement »_ 40%_, passant de 46 000 milliards en 1998
à 64 000 milliards de Dollars en 2008.

On est passé ainsi de paris spéculatifs sur une année de production de richesse planétaire en 1998, ce qui était déjà très excessif, à des paris sur presque onze années de PIB mondial dix ans plus tard, c'est à dire une folie pure dont nous n'avons pas fini de payer le prix exorbitant.


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2017)

Comme quoi on peut passer d'un problème mathématique hors sujet à un problème économique (?) tout aussi hoirs sujet avec une belle élégance.
@hb222222 : va faire un tour sur commentcamarche, ton astuce passera peut être inaperçue.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (25 Avril 2017)

Ton ironie da capo est autant hors de propos que mon post était hors-sujet.
Ce dernier post, vois-tu, c'était d'abord une façon de remercier Baron en lui montrant à quoi me servait sa réponse.


----------



## da capo (25 Avril 2017)

Quel rapport entre le calcul de pourcentage, un forum technique orienté Mac et une appréciation des réserves d'un fonds de garantie bancaire.
Aucun.
Pas plus que ta conclusion avec le thème de ce forum et le thème de ce sujet de discussion.

Et qu'importe que ton inquiétude soit justifiée ou pas, j'estime que ce propos n'a pas sa place ici.

C'est plus clair comme ça ?


----------



## baron (25 Avril 2017)

Merci *hb222222* pour ces explications — bien qu'effectivement totalement hors-sujet… https://forums.macg.co/members/hb222222.111510/
@ da capo : tu ne penses pas qu'après tant de messages postés ici, notre camarade n'a pas un peu perçu le fonctionnement des forums ? 

Bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2017)

Bonsoirs Messieurs

Je confirme hors sujets


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2017)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/remontage-complet-iphone-6-probleme-de-sonnerie.1291830/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> https://forums.macg.co/threads/remontage-complet-iphone-6-probleme-de-sonnerie.1291830/



J'ai trouvé la cause de son problème.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2017)

Dragao13 aussi 

https://forums.macg.co/threads/remo...6-probleme-de-sonnerie.1291830/#post-13142223


----------



## dragao13 (4 Mai 2017)




----------



## Powerdom (7 Mai 2017)

le problème est beaucoup plus simple que tout ce qui a été écrit. Il l'explique d'ailleurs clairement. je cite davidgraverson :
"encuite jai effectuer un appel"

boire ou démonter un iPhone, il faut choisir !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Juin 2017)

Traduction svp ! 

https://forums.macg.co/threads/quel...ns-sur-le-forum.1276984/page-21#post-13150102


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2017)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Traduction svp !
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/quel...ns-sur-le-forum.1276984/page-21#post-13150102



J'ai vu et pas compris non plus


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juin 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai vu et pas compris non plus



Moi non plus.


----------



## r e m y (3 Juin 2017)

C'est pourtant simple à comprendre! Le monsieur s'est acheté une montre et c'est rendu compte qu'il s'est fait avoir.... depuis il a du mal à s'asseoir.


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2017)

Ben quoi, c't'évident pourtant : Il est arrivé sur le site en se servant d'un téléphone en forme de montre même pas apple, et du coup ça coince.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est pourtant simple à comprendre! Le monsieur s'est acheté une montre et c'est rendu compte qu'il s'est fait avoir.... depuis il a du mal à s'asseoir.



Ouais , c'est pas une Apple


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2017)

Alors, je vais vous expliquer. Ce truc de l'autre côté qui a écrit n'est peut-être pas humain, en tout cas, il n'est pas français. Il teste juste des messages pour envoyer jusqu’a une dizaine de postes que les modérateurs peuvent trouver légitimes. Ensuite, il postera son vrai message avec lien de pub et tout ce qu'il faut pour appâter le gogo.

Vu que certains forums censurent immédiatement les personnes avec un seul message postant un lien, ça permet de se prémunir de ce genre de censure. Moi, je les supprime, pour le moment, je n'ai, à ma connaissance, jamais eu de réclamation pour ça.


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Juin 2017)

Alors là, je suis perdu.
C'est moi qui comprend rien ou c'est vous qui vous amusez à répondre n'importe quoi ?
Parce que je vois pas le rapport entre le lien donné par le Big et vos réponses.
Vous n'allez pas laisser un congénère dans l'expectative, si ?
Parlez-moi, bordel.


----------



## Romuald (4 Juin 2017)

gwen l'a effacé, du coup ça pointe seulement sur le fil où il avait été posté.


----------



## Gwen (4 Juin 2017)

Oui désolé. Le poste a disparu. Vous ne pouvez donc plus vous délecter de cette traduction bancale et ce montage de mots dans le désordre.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juin 2017)

si même ici on ne comprends plus les posts, ou vat-on


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juin 2017)

c'est reparti


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juin 2017)

bon c'est pas sur le forum, mais dans la vrai vie !

Une amie s'est achetée, il y a quelques mois sur mes conseils un iPhone 5c. Dernièrement elle me dit qu'elle n'arrive pas à aller sur internet avec safari mais qu'elle va contacter Orange parce que quand elle est à la maison en wifi ça va bien.

c'était samedi dernier. 
Après un long moment au téléphone et de nombreuses manipulations orange ne voit rien et lui conseille de joindre Apple. Ce qu'elle fait. un technicien la contact dimanche matin à 10h. 
Rien. Pas moyen que ce fichu iPhone navigue ou reçoive des mails en 4G. Apple lui conseil une restauration.
comme elle ne sait pas le faire, elle me demande si je peux le faire à distance. 

je le fais lundi soir en prenant la main sur son pc. Malheureusement la restauration ne donne rien. je lui indique un apple store à Nancy, le magasin de Blandan pour ceux qui connaissent. 
Rapidement examiné, sur place le technicien ne détecte rien et penche pour un défaut du téléphone.

Ce matin je la vois et j'ai le téléphone enfin dans les mains. un petit tour dans les réglages et en 30 secondes je constate qu'elle à tout simplement interdit le réseau cellulaire à tout un tas d'application...


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ce matin je la vois et j'ai le téléphone enfin dans les mains. un petit tour dans les réglages et en 30 secondes je constate qu'elle à tout simplement interdit le réseau cellulaire à tout un tas d'application...


Horreur enfer et damnation, c'est une blonde !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> bon c'est pas sur le forum, mais dans la vrai vie !
> 
> Une amie s'est achetée, il y a quelques mois sur mes conseils un iPhone 5c. Dernièrement elle me dit qu'elle n'arrive pas à aller sur internet avec safari mais qu'elle va contacter Orange parce que quand elle est à la maison en wifi ça va bien.
> 
> ...



Cela peux arriver a plus d'un membre 

même les les plus futés


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2017)

Ce qui est hallucinant dans cette histoire c'est que personne avant n'ait pensé a regarder ce réglage. Comme quoi, il faut vraiment le vouloir pour bloquer le réseau cellulaire et ensuite se plaindre que ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2017)

Une blonde qui a eu affaire avec un congrès de blondes.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2017)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une blonde qui a eu affaire avec un congrès de blondes.



Pourquoi une blonde ?


----------



## da capo (24 Juin 2017)

Hello
On peut imaginer que c'est elle même qui a involontairement bloqué les applications. Ou qu'un tiers bienveillant (mais maladroit) l'y a aidé.
Comme cause (et intérêt d'un tel choix), je vois le choix d'un forfait à minima (type freemobile 2€) et le souci de ne pas faire de dépassement d'utilisation pour les données.

Personnellement, c'est ce type de forfait mobile que j'utilise : il est avéré qu'en maitrisant les accès data de nombre d'apps, et en évitant d'aller mater des vidéos sur you tube je peux utiliser mon iPhone sans dépasser (ou exceptionnellement ) mon quota ridicule de data (50 Mo).
J'ai "préparé" le iPhone perso de ma compagne de la même façon et elle ne déborde des 2€ que de façon exceptionnelle.

Il reste à préciser que sur mon lieu de travail j'ai un accès wifi sans restriction (je le gère) et que ma compagne a un iPhone professionnel avec un abonnement de type illimité (en plus de son iPhone perso).


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Juin 2017)

J'avais fait comme toi sur le portable de ma fille pour qu'elle n'éclate pas son forfait data ridicule au collège.
Et en m'imaginant que j'allais pouvoir surveiller ses accès au web, étant donné qu'elle ne pouvait y aller que via le wifi à la maison.
Je l'avais tout de même prévenu que j'avais bloqué ses datas hors de chez nous (s'agit pas non plus de prendre ses gosses pour des cons).
Ça n'aura tenu que 5 ou 6 mois.
Un petit malin lui a montré comment réactiver les datas (et donc comment les désactiver)
Ni vu ni connu je t'embrouille et papa ni voit que du feu.
Tu parles.
C'est qui qui paye les factures ?
Mon forfait à 2€ m'est revenu à 35€.
Je ne suis pas un bourreau, je lui ai laissé son téléphone mais elle s'est assise sur son argent de poche pendant 3 mois.
Ben faut croire que c'est bel et bien le pognon le maitre du monde, elle n'a plus jamais eu de dépassement.
Par contre, comme elle ne peut regarder ses idoles youtubers qu'à la maison j'ai hérité d'une adolescente lobotomisée rivée à son téléphone et qui s'esclaffe de rire devant des stars youtubeuses désolantes.
Qu'est-ce que j'ai mal fait encore, bordel ?


----------



## da capo (25 Juin 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que j'ai mal fait encore, bordel ?



T'as fait un gamin.


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2017)

da capo a dit:


> Comme cause (et intérêt d'un tel choix), je vois le choix d'un forfait à minima (type freemobile 2€) et le souci de ne pas faire de dépassement d'utilisation pour les données.


C'est ce que j'ai fait pour une amie qui a aussi un forfait chez Free à 2 € et qui ne comprenait qu'elle dépassait son quota. Après un petit cours et un blocage, plus de problème de dépassement.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2017)

da capo a dit:


> T'as fait un gamin.
> 
> 
> Locke a dit:
> ...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Juin 2017)

Là, c'est du lourd


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Juin 2017)

Sublime !
"Quelle bonne grosse connerie je pourrais bien faire aujourd'hui ?"


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juin 2017)

En effet elle est bien blonde et c'est bien elle, qui ne peut pas s’empêcher d'aller partout sur le téléphone, qui a bloqué son accès...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2017)

Excellent


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2017)

Peut-être un vieux réflexe, est-ce qu'OS 9 bootait avec un système en mode lecture ?

D'ailleurs j'ai récupéré un iBook Palourde sous OS 9 récement, avec un dossier système renommé et déplacé (ce qui était très bien géré sous les OS Classic). Si quelqu'un fait ça sous OS X (ou autre Unix, et Windows), il y a de quoi rire aussi un moment ...


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2017)

Sly54 a dit:


> Là, c'est du lourd


J'avais commencé à lire, mais là ça devient le polar de l'été et franchement c'est du gros bon lourd. Non, non, je ne suis pas moqueur. Allez, je mets 4,8/5 étoiles pour le moment.


----------



## da capo (26 Juin 2017)

Pour l'accueil du patient et la gestion de crise 5 étoiles.


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2017)

C'est pas drôle le problème est résolu.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> C'est pas drôle le problème est résolu.



Oui mais nous savons maintenant qu'il y a des dieux sur le forum


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> C'est pas drôle le problème est résolu.


Ben ouais, mais Maco ne sait pas faire durer le plaisir. Chmod 755 ! et pourquoi pas 777 ? Du coup il aurait pu nous sortir un rm -rf /*, qu'on rigole un peu (j'ai pu de place sur mon disque, kesske chpeu faire ?)


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2017)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben ouais, mais Maco ne sait pas faire durer le plaisir. Chmod 755 ! et pourquoi pas 777 ? Du coup il aurait pu nous sortir un rm -rf /*, qu'on rigole un peu (j'ai pu de place sur mon disque, kesske chpeu faire ?)



Inscrit toi sur 
https://forums.macg.co


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2017)

Pas le top mais bon !!

https://forums.macg.co/threads/inscription-beta-testeur-ios-10.1293431/


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> C'est pas drôle le problème est résolu.



Je trouve egalement le dénouement décevant... comme si le scénariste n'avait plus d'idée.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juillet 2017)

Monsieur n'aimerait pas que madame le prenne la main dans le sac d'une autre madame.


----------



## luc1en (21 Juillet 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Monsieur n'aimerait pas que madame le prenne la main dans le sac d'une autre madame.


Hélas, la suite de la discussion montre que la personne se trouve dans une situation difficile, qui justifie sa demande.


----------



## usurp (21 Juillet 2017)

luc1en a dit:


> Hélas, la suite de la discussion montre que la personne se trouve dans une situation difficile, qui justifie sa demande.



Ouais, et pour le coup ce n'est plus drôle.... Surtout à 30 piges....
Le postulat de départ était plus marrant


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juillet 2017)

Alors sachez messieurs qu'à l'heure où j'ai posté ce fil il n'y avait que le premier post.
À la vue de la suite de la discussion je suis sincèrement désolé de l'avoir fait.
Je demande donc platement excuse de ma connerie.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Juillet 2017)

Une fille avec un « rapport au père » : c'est plutôt rare par les temps qui courent...


----------



## usurp (21 Juillet 2017)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Alors sachez messieurs qu'à l'heure où j'ai posté ce fil il n'y avait que le premier post.
> À la vue de la suite de la discussion je suis sincèrement désolé de l'avoir fait.
> Je demande donc platement excuse de ma connerie.



A la lecture du début tout le monde à du penser à la même chose. Et ça m'a d'ailleurs bien fait rire
J'aurai pu poster la même chose que toi 
Pour le coup, ce qui me désole c'est de ne pas avoir de solution à lui proposer, autre que celle de daffyb en #10


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juillet 2017)

Effectivement, créer une nouvelle adresse, configurée uniquement sur son iPhone, semble être la seule solution viable pour l'instant.


----------



## melaure (28 Juillet 2017)

+100 Mhz = 3 fois plus rapide


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2017)

melaure a dit:


> +100 Mhz = 3 fois plus rapide



En tous cas Safari est bien plus rapide, non?


----------



## patlek (28 Juillet 2017)

Avec Safari, il n' y a pas photo !


(MOOUUUHHHAHAHAHA!!!... je suis le meilleur!!, enfoncés les Bigard et compagnie!!!)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2017)

Le titre du fil fait très titre de film X


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2017)

Tourné sur le site de Burne ?

Désolé,
bon je sors…


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2017)

@Himeji
Ca me fait plutôt penser à une décharge sauvage profonde.


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2017)

Certains s'inquiètent que leur AppleWatch ne leur rappelle pas de respirer... [emoji15]

https://forums.macg.co/threads/pas-de-rappel-de-la-fonction-respirer.1296892/


----------



## Powerdom (3 Octobre 2017)

j'étais sur que ce fil finirait ici


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'étais sur que ce fil finirait ici



Bien vu.


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2017)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'étais sur que ce fil finirait ici



Tu es venu jusqu'ici en apnée? [emoji848]


----------



## Powerdom (29 Octobre 2017)

j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher...


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Janvier 2018)

Une petite mésaventure technique (si on peut dire) de début d’année.
Un de mes fils, 15 ans quand même, veut se rattacher un truc à son compte Google.
Problème, identification en deux étapes et la demande de confirmation tombe sur mon portable.
J’étais à l’expo Cesar, et lui manifestement très pressé.
Et là, c’est le bug cérébral dramatique, il trouve la solution géniale : faire modifier mon numéro de téléphone. Pourquoi, dans quel but, je saurai jamais.
Il se loggue sur mon compte Orange sur l’ordi de la maison sur ma session restée ouverte  (oui, je sais...), avec le mot de passe conservé dans le trousseau.
Il suit toute la procédure et appuie sur le bouton fatidique qui va changer mon numéro de téléphone pour 18€.
Je reçois de mon côté un sms où Orange me félicite d’avoir changé de numéro, auquel je ne comprends rien.
Je suis en pleine expo, j’oublie.
24h00 après je découvre, ahuri, que mon numéro de téléphone pro a changé (je suis médecin, d’astreinte cette semaine, en plus).
Le monde s’écroule.

Bon l’assistance d’Orange a été top, en 3h00 je récupérais mon ancien numéro avec un gars très sympa au bout du fil.
Mon fils n’a avoué son méfait qu’après.


Mais bon, dans la catégorie sueurs froides...


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Janvier 2018)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il se loggue sur mon compte Orange sur l’ordi de la maison sur ma session restée ouverte  (oui, je sais...), avec le mot de passe conservé dans le trousseau.


Alors si maintenant il faut aussi se méfier de ses gosses...
Moi ce qui m'intéresse vraiment c'est de comprendre le cheminement intellectuel qui l'a poussé à s'imaginer qu'en changeant ton numéro ça serait plus simple pour lui. Parce que là c'est un mystère total.


----------



## Macounette (6 Janvier 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Alors si maintenant il faut aussi se méfier de ses gosses...
> Moi ce qui m'intéresse vraiment c'est de comprendre le cheminement intellectuel qui l'a poussé à s'imaginer qu'en changeant ton numéro ça serait plus simple pour lui. Parce que là c'est un mystère total.


+ 1 ! Je n'ai pas compris le lien de causalité.
Mais j'ai ri toute seule devant mon écran. Faites des gosses, qu'ils disaient...  
En tout cas, j'espère que fiston a chopé une bonne astreinte "à la maison", histoire qu'il s'en souvienne.


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2018)

Déjà je ne comprend pas comment on laisse son compte à ses enfants. Chacun doit avoir son propre compte et donc son propre trousseau ...


----------



## Macounette (9 Janvier 2018)

Ciel, le cloud est saturé !


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2018)

J'ai fait une grosse boulette, qu'il dit.


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai fait une grosse boulette, qu'il dit.


Et alors ?  je l'ai bien installé sur ma plaque à induction.


----------



## flotow (21 Janvier 2018)

Comment avoir de la profondeur de champ avec un iPhone 
Vite, couscous sur le coup !


----------



## patlek (21 Janvier 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai fait une grosse boulette, qu'il dit.




Apres les Hakintosh, les Hakindows.


----------



## subsole (29 Janvier 2018)

_ "comment le brouteur peut il envoyer un message à tous les contacts"_

Avec bon coup de langue peut-être


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2018)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/plan-destinations-inconnues.1301582/#post-13243390


----------



## Powerdom (5 Février 2018)

quand tu confonds un forum et une hotline payante


----------



## Macounette (5 Février 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> quand tu confonds un forum et une hotline payante


C'est un "papy" qui a visiblement des petits problèmes avec l'utilisation des forums. Locke va devenir fou


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Février 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> C'est un "papy" qui a visiblement des petits problèmes avec l'utilisation des forums. Locke va devenir fou


Tu es certainement dans le vrai.
J'ai l'impression de voir mon père.


----------



## Locke (6 Février 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> C'est un "papy" qui a visiblement des petits problèmes avec l'utilisation des forums. Locke va devenir fou


Je l'étais déjà en m'étant inscrit dans ces forums. Alors un peu plus ou un peu moins.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2018)

fun08 a dit:


> quant a canard réagir comme ça il serait souhaitable qu'il quitte le forum  j ose espérer que ce n'est pas un père de famille mais un crètin ça c'est  sur



là je me demande de qui il parle ?


----------



## melaure (6 Février 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu es certainement dans le vrai.
> J'ai l'impression de voir mon père.



Lord Casque Noir ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Février 2018)

Powerdom a dit:


> là je me demande de qui il parle ?



Énerver Locke, passe encore... mais s'attaquer à Daffy, là c'est de l'incontinence !
(Mon correcteur orthographique confond inconscience et incontinence ... )


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Février 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Lord Casque Noir ?


Lui-même.
Et toujours aussi irascible.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2018)

sur le coup Locke est un modèle de zénitude 
bravo


----------



## Macounette (6 Février 2018)

Oui, bravo Locke


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (7 Février 2018)

Ah la panne ICC ....


----------



## daffyb (8 Février 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Énerver Locke, passe encore... mais s'attaquer à Daffy, là c'est de l'incontinence !
> (Mon correcteur orthographique confond inconscience et incontinence ... )


J'ai remis une pièce dans le monnayeur  si ça peut occuper un retraité. Moi tant qu'il s'agit d'aider, je suis là !


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (8 Février 2018)

Salut,

Vous en tenez un bon quand même ! Alors j’hésite entre « si la connerie se mesurait il en serait le mètre étalon « - Michel Audiard et, moins connu « passer pour un idiot aux yeux d’un imbécile est un volupté de fin gourmet » - Courteline.

En tout cas, j’admire votre patience !


----------



## Macounette (8 Février 2018)

Thizzface69 a dit:


> Il faut surtout savoir la retirer et la mettre. Tous simplement. Et les nettoyez avant et après


 ... non, rien.


----------



## daffyb (8 Février 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> ... non, rien.


ah c'est du propre !


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> ah c'est du propre !


Pense aux fleurs, ce n'est pas sale.


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> ah c'est du propre !


et ce n'est pas fini 



Thizzface69 a dit:


> Enlève la doucement sa forcer rien de plus mon ami




_... s'cusez_


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2018)

J'ai un iPhone tout neuf et je ne m'en sers pas de peur de me faire espionner (et parce que c'est le symbole d'un monde qui tombe en décrépitude)
(corollaire, le Suisse faisant ses courses chez Manor est sujet à la paranoïa)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Février 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> J'ai un iPhone tout neuf et je ne m'en sers pas de peur de me faire espionner (et parce que c'est le symbole d'un monde qui tombe en décrépitude)
> (corollaire, le Suisse faisant ses courses chez Manor est sujet à la paranoïa)


Tout neuf et dont il a changé la batterie dans un magasin autre qu'un apple store


----------



## r e m y (10 Février 2018)

Tout neuf, non utilisé, mais il a quand même changé la batterie...
Dommage que le modérateur ait fermé ce fil, j'aurais bien aimé comprendre.


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2018)

Lis la réponse #12 et là je ne vois pas ou notre ami répond a quoi ce soit de clair et ce depuis le début.


----------



## Macounette (11 Février 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Dommage que le modérateur ait fermé ce fil, j'aurais bien aimé comprendre.


Pareil, c'est très bizarre.


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Pareil, c'est très bizarre.


Ben non, c'est moi qui aie verrouillé et en plus éjecté ce membre. Pour moi, c'est un troll et si erreur de ma part il y a, Antony fera le nécessaire.


----------



## Macounette (11 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ben non, c'est moi qui aie verrouillé et en plus éjecté ce membre. Pour moi, c'est un troll et si erreur de ma part il y a, Antony fera le nécessaire.


Oui, et tu as bien fait - désolée je n'avais pas vu ton post avant de poster le mien  je faisais  allusion au comportement bizarre du gars, pas au fait d'avoir appliqué tes prérogatives de modo .


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2018)

Un futur candidat ?
https://forums.macg.co/threads/rebo...uis-arret-total-reboot.1302008/#post-13249263


----------



## Macounette (11 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un futur candidat ?
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/rebo...uis-arret-total-reboot.1302008/#post-13249263


Faut appeler un marabout.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2018)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/rebo...uis-arret-total-reboot.1302008/#post-13251878


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> https://forums.macg.co/threads/rebo...uis-arret-total-reboot.1302008/#post-13251878


J'aime beaucoup ta réponse #8.
C'est effectivement étonnant qu'il fonctionne mal ce "truc".


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2018)

Au secours un fake


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Au secours un fake





r e m y a dit:


> Peut-être que ce n'est pas non plus ta vraie femme...


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2018)

et la *Macounette* : on nous l'a pas remplacée par une Blanche-Neige de huit ans mangeant une  en cachette des 7 nains ?--


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> et la *Macounette* : on nous l'a pas remplacé par une Blanche-Neige de huit ans mangeant une  en cachette des 7 nains ?--



Les cliniques Suisse font des miracles en chirurgie esthétique


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> et la *Macounette* : on nous l'a pas remplacée par une Blanche-Neige de huit ans mangeant une  en cachette des 7 nains ?--


J'assume mon obsession (et d'ailleurs cela en énerve certains ) et mon âge mental qui doit se situer aux alentours de 12 ans


----------



## daffyb (18 Février 2018)

Cassé en deux


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

Un bon 

Mon Iphone SE étant tombé dans les graviers


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Février 2018)

Le nombre de post faisant penser à réinitialiser/pirater un iPhone volé ...


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Février 2018)

M'enfin.
Pourquoi dis-tu ça ?
Puisqu'on te dit que cet iPhone est tombé dans le gravier.
Faut pas sous estimer le taux de nuisance du gravier.
Quand tu prends un caillou dans le pare brise, tu crois qu'il vient d'où ce caillou ?
D'un tas de gravier, tiens.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Février 2018)

Je crois qu'il y a quasi mini 1 poste par jour me faisant penser à ce sujet sans parler spécialement de ce poste là


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Février 2018)

Héhé.
Avoue que là le mec s'est fait chier sur le scénario.
Tombé dans le gravier, quoi, merde.
Quand je pense que j'aurais connement raconté que mon gosse de deux ans (je n'ai pas plus de gosse de deux ans que ce type a un tas de gravier) s'était amusé avec et avait bloqué le téléphone.
Je dois bien avouer que je n'ai pas beaucoup d'imagination.
Mais je n'ai pas non plus d'iPhone bloqué.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Février 2018)

Il ne voulait sans doute pas avouer qu'il était bourré et s'est planté pour déverrouiller son iPhone (le bénéfice du doute).
Certaines personnes préfèrent mentir (tout en étant de piètre menteur) que de raconter la vérité.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2018)

Oh putain 
Super votre imagination


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un bon
> 
> Mon Iphone SE étant tombé dans les graviers



L’utilisation d’un iPhone qui finit dans les graviers, ça s’appelle une sortie de route.


----------



## Macounette (19 Février 2018)

Zo4 a dit:


> le téléphone écrit tout seul


C'est plutôt un marabout qu'il lui faut, à ce pauvre homme.


----------



## peyret (19 Février 2018)

Et un marabout mondialement connu dans le quartier....


----------



## melaure (21 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> L’utilisation d’un iPhone qui finit dans les graviers, ça s’appelle une sortie de route.



Il y a des gens qui bossent dans des gravières et qui utilisent des iPhones ... rien d'extra-ordinaire


----------



## r e m y (21 Février 2018)

C'est quand même louche son histoire... y'a baleine sous gravillon!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2018)

Le petit Jésus est attendu pour miracle à accomplir sur iMac décédé.


----------



## flotow (27 Février 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Le petit Jésus est attendu pour miracle à accomplir sur iMac décédé.


et dire que macomaniac est déjà sur le coup...
qui va pouvoir aider ?


----------



## Macounette (27 Février 2018)

flotow a dit:


> et dire que macomaniac est déjà sur le coup...
> qui va pouvoir aider ?


The truth is out there


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2018)

subsole a dit:


> La demande du numéro de série a été fatale à *Glucocorticoid*. †


Oups. Il a été viré? iMac volé?


----------



## usurp (28 Février 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Oups. Il a été viré? iMac volé?



Non, juste un mauvais lien


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2018)

Non, c'est toujours là... https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-faire-revenir-un-mac-dentre-les-morts.1302557


----------



## Macounette (28 Février 2018)

Indeed ! merci pour vos réponses. Y'a plein de liens qui font du 404 not found. C'est peut-être lié à cette mise à jour du site? (même si le forum devrait lui être à part...)


----------



## Locke (28 Février 2018)

Le lien de la réponse #771 doit amener sur le profil de ce membre, mais comme il en manque un bout, c'est dirigé vers une erreur 404.


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2018)

depuis un iPad


> si je comprends bien sans celulaire et sans wifi je n'aurais pas accès à Internet ?


et la télépathie ?


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2018)

subsole a dit:


> et la télépathie ?



Y'a qu'a ajouter un capteur comme sur l'Apple Watch... peut etre que ca fonctionnerai


----------



## pouppinou (2 Mars 2018)

J'ai trouvé une copine de forum à @macomaniac 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/presentez-vous-v-2.148000/page-1941#post-13257923


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une copine de forum à @macomaniac
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/presentez-vous-v-2.148000/page-1941#post-13257923





impalala a dit:


> Je m'inscris aujourd'hui car pour la première fois, j'ai un problème avec cet ordinateur ;-).



Enfin, seulement une moitié de @macomaniac, car lui, il ne poste jamais demande jamais d'aide pour ses problèmes !


----------



## pouppinou (2 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Enfin, seulement une moitié de @macomaniac, car lui, il ne poste jamais demande jamais d'aide pour ses problèmes !



Effectivement je partais d'un peu plus haut. J'étais plus sur l'approche philosophique, réflexive.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> Effectivement je partais d'un peu plus haut. J'étais plus sur l'approche philosophique, réflexive.



... quelqu'un a une aspirine, svp? ‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2018)

pouppinou a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une copine de forum à @macomaniac
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/presentez-vous-v-2.148000/page-1941#post-13257923



Attention, l’Académie Française débarque sur le forum.


----------



## impalala (2 Mars 2018)

Oui et je te dirais que l'on écrit "l'Académie française"  (les majuscules sont moins utilisées en français qu'en anglais).

Ne vous inquiétez pas, il y a peu de chances que j'intervienne beaucoup sur le forum, ayant a priori peu d'aide à apporter en ce qui concerne l'univers Mac.


----------



## daffyb (2 Mars 2018)

impalala a dit:


> Oui et je te dirais que l'on écrit "l'Académie française"  (les majuscules sont moins utilisées en français qu'en anglais).
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas, il y a peu de chances que j'intervienne beaucoup sur le forum, ayant a priori peu d'aide à apporter en ce qui concerne l'univers Mac.



Je te rassure ! Tu peux participer à l’évangélisation des règles de grammaire, conjugaison, orthographe, etc. 
Y’a du boulot avec des messages de la sorte :
Je ne s’es pas coment sa s’écrie d’otan que ces bien difficile a écrire avec la corection automatic. Ail, j’ai les oeils qui piques. Sa saigne fort. J’ai aimer beaucoup t’on intervension part ce que par fois je ne ses pas commant fond les jean pour ecrire come sa.


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Je te rassure ! Tu peux participer à l’évangélisation des règles de grammaire, conjugaison, orthographe, etc.
> Y’a du boulot avec des messages de la sorte :
> Je ne s’es pas coment sa s’écrie d’otan que ces bien difficile a écrire avec la corection automatic. Ail, j’ai les oeils qui piques. Sa saigne fort. J’ai aimer beaucoup t’on intervension part ce que par fois je ne ses pas commant fond les jean pour ecrire come sa.


4 j'aime pour 6 messages...
ail ail ail, sa promé


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2018)

impalala a dit:


> Oui et je te dirais que l'on écrit "l'Académie française"  (les majuscules sont moins utilisées en français qu'en anglais).
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas, il y a peu de chances que j'intervienne beaucoup sur le forum, ayant a priori peu d'aide à apporter en ce qui concerne l'univers Mac.



Oh mais si tu pouvais aider certains à écrire un français compréhensible, à défaut d'être exempt de fautes d'orthographe ou de grammaire, ça nous permettrait d'être plus efficace dans la résolution de leurs problèmes...

Tu as donc toute ta place dans ces forums! 
(Peut-être préfères-tu le pluriel "fora"? [emoji848])


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Oh mais si tu pouvais aider certains à écrire un français compréhensible, à défaut d'être exempt de fautes d'orthographe ou de grammaire, ça nous permettrait d'être plus efficace dans la résolution de leurs problèmes...
> 
> Tu as donc toute ta place dans ces forums!
> (Peut-être préfères-tu le pluriel "fora"? [emoji848])



que de scenari improbables


----------



## impalala (2 Mars 2018)

Merci, bien noté ! 

(Non, _forums_, _scénarios_, c'est très bien... ;-))


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2018)

impalala a dit:


> Merci, bien noté !
> 
> (Non, _forums_, _scénarios_, c'est très bien... ;-))



A peine arrivée et on cède déjà au laxisme... ☹️


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2018)

impalala a dit:


> Oui et je te dirais que l'on écrit "l'Académie française"  (les majuscules sont moins utilisées en français qu'en anglais.



Effectivement. Merci pour la correction.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> A peine arrivée et on cède déjà au laxisme... ☹️



Oui normalement et sauf erreur de ma part c’est un scénario, des scénariis.

Mais comme maintenant on autorise des orthographes fantaisistes (qui n’ont donc plus rien d’orthographique), les scénarios deviennent possibles.


----------



## r e m y (2 Mars 2018)

Soit scénarios soit scenarii mais pas une double marque du pluriel avec "ii" et "s"...


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2018)

Sors de ce corps Maitre Capello ! 
Un exorciste doit intervenir rapidement sur ce fil.


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Un exorciste doit intervenir rapidement sur ce fil.


On a demandé un modérateur ?


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2018)

Nan, un exorciste !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

Bah pour le coup , vous avez les deux


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2018)




----------



## Sly54 (2 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah pour le coup , vous avez les deux


Si l'idée est de boire un coup, voire deux coups, j'en suis


----------



## impalala (2 Mars 2018)

Non non, c'est bien le pluriel _scénarios _qui est recommandé (une fois que le mot étranger est importé, la règle "basique" est de former son pluriel comme si c'était un mot bien français). _Scenarii _(pluriel italien) est possible mais considéré comme assez pédant.


----------



## daffyb (2 Mars 2018)

impalala a dit:


> Non non, c'est bien le pluriel _scénarios _qui est recommandé (une fois que le mot étranger est importé, la règle "basique" est de former son pluriel comme si c'était un mot bien français). _Scenarii _(pluriel italien) est possible mais considéré comme assez pédant.



Moi, j’aime bien ce qui est pédant, putain !


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2018)

impalala a dit:


> une fois que le mot étranger est importé, la règle "basique" est de former son pluriel comme si c'était un mot bien français


Jusqu'à l'absurde : media, pluriel latin de medium, devenu média en français par déformation/abréviation de 'mass media' qui n'existait qu'au pluriel, s'est singularisé au sens propre (un média, des médias). Y'a que les puristes qui continuent à dire un medium, des media, putain !


----------



## pouppinou (2 Mars 2018)

Et c'est là que normalement @r e m y  paye sa tournée d'aspirine


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si l'idée est de boire un coup, voire deux coups, j'en suis



Un petit Jura ?


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Moi, j’aime bien ce qui est pédant, putain !



Quelle putain ?


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2018)

impalala a dit:


> Non non, c'est bien le pluriel _scénarios _qui est recommandé (une fois que le mot étranger est importé, la règle "basique" est de former son pluriel comme si c'était un mot bien français). _Scenarii _(pluriel italien) est possible mais considéré comme assez pédant.



Moi j'avais lu que la nouvelle grammaire italienne disais scenari. Comme quoi. 

Bon je vous laisse, je retourne lire Valerian et Laureline


----------



## impalala (2 Mars 2018)

Oui, je crois que tu as raison et que l'autre graphie est obsolète depuis un bon moment en italien.


----------



## flotow (2 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un petit Jura ?



C'est loin le Jura...
Sinon vous pouvez toujours venir ici pour boire un coup... mais c'est clairement pas des shots, c'est du demi litre minimum


----------



## Macounette (3 Mars 2018)

impalala a dit:


> Oui et je te dirais que l'on écrit "l'Académie française"  (les majuscules sont moins utilisées en français qu'en anglais).
> 
> Ne vous inquiétez pas, il y a peu de chances que j'intervienne beaucoup sur le forum, ayant a priori peu d'aide à apporter en ce qui concerne l'univers Mac.


Cool, une fille ingénieur !  On n'est jamais assez nombreuses dans les forums tech.  Bienvenue à toi et n'hésite pas à rester et à revenir. Comme nos collègues le mentionnent ci-dessus, y'a amplement de quoi y faire sa place . À l'heure où les forums se font remplacer de plus en plus par les groupes facebook, ce petit coin du web est une oasis plus que salutaire.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est loin le Jura...
> Sinon vous pouvez toujours venir ici pour boire un coup... mais c'est clairement pas des shots, c'est du demi litre minimum



Ah zut trop tard


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2018)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-4-casse-en-deux.1302252/page-2#post-13258407


----------



## flotow (4 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-4-casse-en-deux.1302252/page-2#post-13258407






Jura39 a dit:


> Vous pensez vraiment pouvoir le réparer ??



Quelle question !!


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2018)

Ce n'est pas vraiment un truc sur un forum, mais je me suis dit qu'un petit iMac à 65000 euros sur les occaz MacGé, ça valait le coup d'oeil


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est pas vraiment un truc sur un forum, mais je me suis dit qu'un petit iMac à 65000 euros sur les occaz MacGé, ça valait le coup d'oeil



Je pense que le camion dont il est tombé est fourni avec... [emoji848]


----------



## flotow (6 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense que le camion dont il est tombé est fourni avec... [emoji848]


paiement en espèces stp...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mars 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est pas vraiment un truc sur un forum, mais je me suis dit qu'un petit iMac à 65000 euros sur les occaz MacGé, ça valait le coup d'oeil



Attention, c’est un produit de très grande qualité. Ceci explique sans doute cela.


----------



## da capo (6 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> paiement en espèces stp...


Il n'a pas précisé s'il acceptait les grosses coupures ; ça risque de rendre la vente difficile.

13000 billets de 5€, ça prend du temps à compter et à vérifier…


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mars 2018)

da capo a dit:


> 13000 billets de 5€, ça prend du temps à compter et à vérifier…


Si tu veux lui faciliter la tâche, tu payes avec un seul billet de 65 000 €


----------



## flotow (6 Mars 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si tu veux lui faciliter la tâche, tu payes avec un seul billet de 65 000 €


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2018)

Mince il est déjà vendu... l'annonce a disparu [emoji15]


----------



## melaure (6 Mars 2018)

Surement gpbonneau pour sa collection !!!


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2018)

Andort a dit:


> Bonjour j’ai un gros problème, en voulant réinitialiser mon MacBook Pro pour une vente j’ai supprimé/effacer Macintosh hd dans l’utilitaire de disque..


Oups !
(et devinez qui est sur le coup ?)


----------



## flotow (6 Mars 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Oups !
> (et devinez qui est sur le coup ?)



Macomaniac... avec impalala pour vérifier qu'il ne fait pas de fautes ?


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2018)

J'admire la patience et le dévouement de macomaniac. Il a la pédagogie dans le sang.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2018)

Celui ci n'est pas mal , voir ses messages de cette nuit 

https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-irreparable-ou-pas.1302897/#post-13261491


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2018)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/prob...ors-des-appels-resolu-avec-du-scotch.1303072/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> https://forums.macg.co/threads/prob...ors-des-appels-resolu-avec-du-scotch.1303072/



Tiens, Mac Gyver est sur le forum ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Tiens, Mac Gyver est sur le forum ?



Ou un bon vivant

https://forums.macg.co/threads/prob...esolu-avec-du-scotch.1303072/#post-13262943:D


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Mars 2018)

Punaise, je ne me doutais même pas qu'il puisse y avoir un "annulateur de bruit ambiant" sur un téléphone.
Et pour être tout à fait franc, je ne me doutais même pas que ça puisse exister, non plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2018)

S’il n’y a plus de vibreur, il n’y a plus de plaisir.


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Punaise, je ne me doutais même pas qu'il puisse y avoir un "annulateur de bruit ambiant" sur un téléphone.
> Et pour être tout à fait franc, je ne me doutais même pas que ça puisse exister, non plus.



C'est arrivé avec l'iPhone 4. Son fonctionnement est transparent.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> C'est arrivé avec l'iPhone 4. Son fonctionnement est transparent.



Transparent ?? 

dis nous tous !!


----------



## flotow (21 Mars 2018)

tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mars 2018)

Une fois connecté, se plaindre qu'on ne peut pas se connecter ...


----------



## flotow (22 Mars 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Une fois connecté, se plaindre qu'on ne peut pas se connecter ...


Attends qu'il demande de l'aide pour ce problème


----------



## melaure (22 Mars 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> S’il n’y a plus de vibreur, il n’y a plus de plaisir.



Il faut connecter un iBrator (pour ceux qui se souviennent)


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2018)

Il y en a qui sont chafouins au réveil...
https://forums.macg.co/threads/transfere-fichiers-ibook-vers-pc.1303280/


----------



## flotow (22 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Il y en a qui sont chafouins au réveil...
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/transfere-fichiers-ibook-vers-pc.1303280/


suite à ton message, je me suis permis d'aider.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> suite à ton message, je me suis permis d'aider.



T'as bien fait! On ne peut pas le laisser ainsi sans assistance aucune alors qu'il attend depuis plus de 20h réponse à sa première éructation!


----------



## flotow (22 Mars 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> T'as bien fait! On ne peut pas le laisser ainsi sans assistance aucune alors qu'il attend depuis plus de 20h réponse à sa première éructation!



je vois que les trolls sont de sortie.
beau travail.


----------



## r e m y (22 Mars 2018)

flotow a dit:


> je vois que les trolls sont de sortie.
> beau travail.



Pourtant j'avais lu que les cons trolleurs faisaient grève aujourd'hui. 
J'ai sans doute mal compris. [emoji848]


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> AppleSpirit a dit:
> 
> 
> > J'hésite trop ça veut dire que je n'en ai pas besoin, je vais annuler.



Et vous, vous voulez un iMac ?
https://forums.macg.co/threads/sortie-prochain-imac.1303156/


----------



## Locke (4 Avril 2018)

Ca devient poilant avec notre ami, il a créé un nouveau message sur la garantie et quelques jours avant, annonce qu'il a annuler sa commande d'un iMac.


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ca devient poilant avec notre ami, il a créé un nouveau message sur la garantie et quelques jours avant, annonce qu'il a annuler sa commande d'un iMac.


hihihi


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2018)

Put..... vous auriez pu me mettre au courant, dire que j'ai lu la garantie


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Put..... vous auriez pu me mettre au courant, dire que j'ai lu la garantie



Tu veux un "j'aime" peut être ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Put..... vous auriez pu me mettre au courant, dire que j'ai lu la garantie



Moi je me suis contenté de lire ton analyse de la garantie...
D'ailleurs, peut-on vraiment parler de garantie dans ce cas, car la seule garantie que l'on ait c'est de payer 179 euro, non?


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi je me suis contenté de lire ton analyse de la garantie...



Moi je me suis contenté de poster un message.
C'est moins prise de tête.


----------



## daffyb (4 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Moi je me suis contenté de poster un message.
> C'est moins prise de tête.


moi j'ai liké et bien rigolé 
ahah un suisse sans le sous


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> moi j'ai liké et bien rigolé
> ahah un suisse sans le sous



il a marqué Caen dans son profil !
j'ai surtout l'impression qu'il cherche à trouver une """""bonne""""" solution pour dépenser son argent


----------



## daffyb (4 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> il a marqué Caen dans son profil !


oui, mais pas dans son IP


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi je me suis contenté de lire ton analyse de la garantie...
> D'ailleurs, peut-on vraiment parler de garantie dans ce cas, car la seule garantie que l'on ait c'est de payer 179 euro, non?


Farpaitement !


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2018)

une fausse facture pour débloquer un iphone


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2018)

Il fallait lui dire oui... en l'envoyer à l'Apple Store


----------



## r e m y (6 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Il fallait lui dire oui... en l'envoyer à l'Apple Store



Il n'est pas trop tard, fais-toi plaisir! [emoji4]


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2018)

Mince, c’est vrais, on aurait même pu lui vendre peut être [emoji28]


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2018)

Bon, là, on a quand même un cador de l'export vidéo    
https://forums.macg.co/threads/convertir-sans-perte-de-qualite-taille-fichier-leger.1303919/


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Avril 2018)

Il est pourtant si simple d'alléger un film.
Chez moi j'ai viré tous les boitiers.
Imparable.
Les films sont plus légers et ...
prennent moins de place.
Et en plus, c'est multi plateforme.
Que vous ayez un mac ou un pc, ça fonctionne.
Même pas besoin d'allumer l'ordi, d'ailleurs.


----------



## r e m y (13 Avril 2018)

Et voilà... avec les beaux jours, c'est le retour des grands ménages de printemps!
https://forums.macg.co/threads/macintosh-hd-supprime.1303973/


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2018)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/vitesse-de-safari.1304021/#post-13275586

Hehe...


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2018)

Mais sinon, Safari c'est le plus rapide ou quoi, merde ?
Sans vouloir faire chier (@Jura39 : ).


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2018)

Spéciale dédicace à Jura39.
Deux sujets fermés, coup sur coup.
Le premier :


flotow a dit:


> https://forums.macg.co/threads/vitesse-de-safari.1304021/#post-13275586


Et le second :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/i-phone-7-achete-a-singapour-compatible-en-france.1304044/
C'est une cabale ?
Vous avez tous décidé de faire chier Jura en ce jour dominicale ou quoi ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2018)

C'est vrai que cela partait mal

https://forums.macg.co/threads/vitesse-de-safari.1304021/#post-13275801


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2018)

Depuis que ces discussions sont fermées, je trouve que Safari va plus vite, non? [emoji848]


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (16 Avril 2018)

Ah non ça devenait rigolo ...


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais sinon, Safari c'est le plus rapide ou quoi, merde ?
> Sans vouloir faire chier (@Jura39 : ).



Une fois que tu as supprimé tous les autres sous divers motifs (le look ne te plaît pas, il n'a pas la super fonction picture in picture, ...), le résultat est sans appel : Safari est le plus rapide.  [emoji17]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Avril 2018)

Ben non, quand je n’ai pas de réseau il est super lent


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ben non, quand je n’ai pas de réseau il est super lent



Il n'en reste pas moins le plus rapide ... dans la lenteur.
C'est Apple qui l'a dit, c'est donc incontestable ! 
´spece de mécréant [emoji35]


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2018)

J'voulais savoir...
C'est pas plus rapide avec Chrome ?


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (16 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> J'voulais savoir...
> C'est pas plus rapide avec Chrome ?


 
Comme le soulignait Moonwalker, ce qui est rapide avec Chrome c'est l'envoi des données à Google ... faut qu'on arrête, Jura39 va fermer AUSSI ce sujet.


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2018)

VincentT a dit:


> Comme le soulignait Moonwalker, ce qui est rapide avec Chrome c'est l'envoi des données à Google ... faut qu'on arrête, Jura39 va fermer AUSSI ce sujet.



Jura, va voir les cascades... !!


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Spéciale dédicace à Jura39.
> Deux sujets fermés, coup sur coup.



Moi je trouve que quand il fait usage de la modération il devrait écrire en vert, question d'autorité


----------



## r e m y (16 Avril 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi je trouve que quand il fait usage de la modération il devrait écrire en vert, question d'autorité



Il a une autorité naturelle! 
Pas besoin de ces subterfuges qui pourraient le faire confondre avec le bonhomme Cetelem...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Il a une autorité naturelle!
> Pas besoin de ces subterfuges qui pourraient le faire confondre avec le bonhomme Cetelem...


C’est vrai que je lui ressemble


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C’est vrai que je lui ressemble


De quelle manière exactement ?
Parce qu'il est parfaitement clair quand on le voit à la télé qu'il n'a pas d'organes génitaux (pas plus que de trou de balle, d'ailleurs).


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> De quelle manière exactement ?
> Parce qu'il est parfaitement clair quand on le voit à la télé qu'il n'a pas d'organes génitaux (pas plus que de trou de balle, d'ailleurs).



Un bon ventre comme le mien


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2018)

Y'a pas que sur les forums MacG qu'on trouve de belles perles...
Microsoft est pas mal non plus. 

On peut y lire:



Enregistrer vos fichiers fréquemment est la meilleure façon de perdre votre travail.

https://support.office.com/fr-fr/ar...pour-mac-6c6425b1-6559-4bbf-8f80-4f038402ff02


----------



## usurp (19 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Y'a pas que sur les forums MacG qu'on trouve de belles perles...
> Microsoft est pas mal non plus.
> 
> On peut y lire:
> ...



T'es moqueur , c'est juste leur système de traduction auto qui est pourri. D'ailleurs ils nous le précise bien "Cette page a été traduite automatiquement et peut donc contenir des erreurs grammaticales ou des *imprécisions*." C'est plus que de l’imprécision, c'est carrément l'inverse lol
Le texte original : "Saving your files frequently is the best way to *preserve* your work."
Plutôt contre-productif comme support. J'imagine ce genre de boulette sur des sujets un peu plus pointus et techniques... D’où l’intérêt d'avoir quelques notions de la langue de Shakespeare 

-usurp-


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2018)

Ca me rappelle un certain dictionnaire où les titres des planches 'champignons comestibles' et 'champignons vénéneux' avaient été inversés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Avril 2018)

C'est fou tous ces vendeurs qui oublient leur nom d'utilisateur 
Entre les produits tombés du camion et les autres, c'est au final les gens honnêtes qui trinquent ...

Tant que j'y pense, il faudra que je me renseigne pour savoir comment réinitialiser mon mac (cela me servira un jour ou l'autre). Il me semble que c'est  + R


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Donc quand tu tapes un texte, chaque fois que tu tapes A , tu obtiens AQ?
> Et en tapant Z, tu vois s'écrire ZW?
> En tapant Q, les 2 lettres QA apparaissent
> Et enfin en tapant W, s'est WZ qui s'écrit.
> ...



https://forums.macg.co/threads/clavier-macbook-air-ecrit-deux-langues.1304206/


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Avril 2018)

Comment faire une capture d'écran ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Comment faire une capture d'écran ?


C'st quoi cette merde ???


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'st quoi cette merde ???


un photocopieur qui essaye de déverrouiller son téléphone avec faceid...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Avril 2018)

Bonjour utilisateur de macOS, pouvez-vous m'aider à réparer mon windows ?
Son premier poste était une réponse à un sujet concernant des fichiers png (mais sans rapport avec son problème). Un modo a déplacer son poste depuis


----------



## usurp (26 Avril 2018)

Je croyais que c'était impossible mais..... INCROYABLE  !! (#209)
@macomaniac qui fait faire des conneries ?!? On aura vraiment tout vu ici ! 
Ne plus demander quoi que ce soit à Maco passé 22h


----------



## subsole (26 Avril 2018)

Mince alors, Maco n'est pas Dieu


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Mince alors, Maco n'est pas Dieu



Je trouve ça plutôt rassurant.. Macomaniac est humain !
[emoji17]

Il m'était arrivé d'en douter.


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait : le *demeuré* a rattrapé sa bourde.



C'est pire que ca !


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2018)

Ben5988 a dit:


> ton histoire de scotch permet au modo et autres utilisateurs de se foutre de toi : https://forums.macg.co/threads/on-voit-de-ces-trucs-dans-les-forums-techniques.1227966/page-42



On est repéré !!!
Et lu.


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Je trouve ça plutôt rassurant.. Macomaniac est humain !
> [emoji17]
> 
> Il m'était arrivé d'en douter.



Charmant cet emoji17


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2018)

flotow a dit:


> On est repéré !!!
> Et lu.



Y'en a un qu'a cafté au modo...


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Y'en a un qu'a cafté au modo...


Vivement que @Jura39 passe la balayette.


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (27 Avril 2018)

Il va ENCORE fermer un sujet ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2018)

VincentT a dit:


> Il va ENCORE fermer un sujet ?



Il est capable de faire bien pire (mais là, il ne le fait pas exprès).


----------



## peyret (27 Avril 2018)

Chuttt.... Jura39 doit être en train de "cuver" son "vin jaune".....


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2018)

Faut faire quoi comme ménage ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2018)

L'apprenti espion


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> L'apprenti espion


Ah ok 
C’est toi le « ménage «  ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2018)

Vous pouvez répéter la question ?


----------



## baron (2 Mai 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Vous pouvez répéter la question ?


 Si tu te donnais la peine de lire ce qu'il a indiqué en signature…


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2018)

baron a dit:


> Si tu te donnais la peine de lire ce qu'il a indiqué en signature…



Les signatures ne sont pas visibles sur l'app iOS (iPhone ou iPad)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2018)

baron a dit:


> Si tu te donnais la peine de lire ce qu'il a indiqué en signature…



Au temps pour moi.


----------



## baron (2 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Les signatures ne sont pas visibles sur l'app iOS (iPhone ou iPad)


Ah, désolé… 

Donc, pour que nul n'en ignore, voici ce qu'on pouvait y lire : 


> <<---| je suis un malentendant se propre la problème du dyslexique en français qu'on parle français maternelle et anglais est novices |--->>> merci d'avance


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Vous pouvez répéter la question ?



Maintenant tu sais 
En plus , il est sympa ce mec


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2018)

Je confirme, dyslexique, mais très sympa, et surtout avide d'en savoir plus, et de communiqué malgré son handicape. Mais je comprends que cela puisse choquer la première fois. Moi même j'ai dû relire plusieurs fois son premier message que j'ai compris en voyant la signature après coup.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mai 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Je confirme, dyslexique, mais très sympa, et surtout avide d'en savoir plus, et de communiqué malgré son handicape. Mais je comprends que cela puisse choquer la première fois. Moi même j'ai dû relire plusieurs fois son premier message que j'ai compris en voyant la signature après coup.



Sa signature le dit depuis le début


----------



## r e m y (2 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sa signature le dit depuis le début



Je l ai déjà signalé plusieurs fois, mais les signatures ne sont pas visibles si on consulte les forums via l'app iOS sur iPhone ou iPad.


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sa signature le dit depuis le début


Oui, mais tu lis le message, puis la signature, et non l'inverse


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, mais tu lis le message, puis la signature, et non l'inverse



Avec toi , c'est un peu compliqué


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2018)

Comment ça, c'est pourtant simple, il suffit d'avoir fait japonais depuis la petite enfance, comme tout le monde quoi. Non, ah bon


----------



## pouppinou (3 Mai 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Comment ça, c'est pourtant simple, il suffit d'avoir fait japonais depuis la petite enfance, comme tout le monde quoi. Non, ah bon


Oui comme tout le monde :
“ Je suis peut-être né pour te voir ”
” Evan Geon ” ou “ Eva Ngyon ” si je ne me suis pas trompé dans l'interprétation des katakanas.


----------



## da capo (4 Mai 2018)

Evangelion ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2018)

"Je suis peut-être né pour te rencontrer" exactement. C'est une citation tirée d'Evangelion, un dessin animé du siècle dernier dans lequel Kaoru dit ça a Shinji avant que tout ne tourne à l'apocalypse et la destruction totale de l'humanité.


----------



## daffyb (4 Mai 2018)

gwen a dit:


> "Je suis peut-être né pour te rencontrer" exactement. C'est une citation tirée d'Evangelion, un dessin animé du siècle dernier dans lequel Kaoru dit ça a Shinji avant que tout ne tourne à l'apocalypse et la destruction totale de l'humanité.


Comme c'est Rome Antique romantique !


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> Comme c'est Rome Antique romantique !


Comme les ganglions.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2018)

gwen a dit:


> "Je suis peut-être né pour te rencontrer" exactement. C'est une citation tirée d'Evangelion, un dessin animé du siècle dernier dans lequel Kaoru dit ça a Shinji avant que tout ne tourne à l'apocalypse et la destruction totale de l'humanité.



Dessin animé dont on s’est inspiré pour l’habillâge d’un Shinkansen (le TGV japonais). Mais maintenant c’est de l’histoire ancienne et le nouvel habillage qui lui succède est aux couleurs de Hello Kitty.


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Dessin animé dont on s’est inspiré pour l’habillâge d’un Shinkansen (le TGV japonais). Mais maintenant c’est de l’histoire ancienne et le nouvel habillage qui lui succède est aux couleurs de Hello Kitty.


Remarque, je suis aussi fan d'Hello Kitty. Mais bon, pas en même temps et pas de la même manière qu'Éva


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2018)




----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2018)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/sortie-prochain-imac.1303156/page-3#post-13287032

Cherche différence entre 4K et 5K pour pouvoir s'acheter un nouvel iMac...


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> https://forums.macg.co/threads/sortie-prochain-imac.1303156/page-3#post-13287032
> 
> Cherche différence entre 4K et 5K pour pouvoir s'acheter un nouvel iMac...


Faut avoir l'apple spirit pour comprendre ! Cela dit je n'ai pas l'impression que le monsieur ait beaucoup vieilli depuis 5 ou 6 ans. Toujours le même type de discussions tournant dans le vide.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2018)

flotow a dit:


> https://forums.macg.co/threads/sortie-prochain-imac.1303156/page-3#post-13287032
> 
> Cherche différence entre 4K et 5K pour pouvoir s'acheter un nouvel iMac...



Merci pour la découverte de cette passionnante discussion (à laquelle je viens d’apporter une contribution essentielle ).


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut avoir l'apple spirit pour comprendre ! Cela dit je n'ai pas l'impression que le monsieur ait beaucoup vieilli depuis 5 ou 6 ans. Toujours le même type de discussions tournant dans le vide.



Je ne sais pas où est le vide, mais c'est sur qu'il y en a un peu partout dans son fil.


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2018)

Quelle tristesse... le fil Excel vs. Numbers vient d'être fermé...


----------



## Romuald (25 Mai 2018)

Ué. On ne saura jamais si Saintex était angulaire ou anguleux


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Ué. On ne saura jamais si Saintex était angulaire ou anguleux


C'est dommage.

Et maintenant le fil sur l'iMac


----------



## Locke (25 Mai 2018)

Le mieux est que s'il reste sur ses certitudes en ne tenant jamais compte des informations intéressantes d'autres membres de ne plus répondre.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mai 2018)

Je viens de parcourir cette passionnante discussion que je n’avais pas suivie. J’ai l’impression d’avoir loupé quelque chose.

Quant à savoir qui d’Office ou d’iWork est mieux que l’autre, j’ai un avis angulaire mais je préfère le garder pour moi.


----------



## r e m y (25 Mai 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Je viens de parcourir cette passionnante discussion que je n’avais pas suivie. J’ai l’impression d’avoir loupé quelque chose.
> 
> Quant à savoir qui d’Office ou d’iWork est mieux que l’autre, j’ai un avis angulaire mais je préfère le garder pour moi.



Très angulaire moi-même (dans le plus pur style roman), je ne jure que par VisiCalc (qui supplante largement Multiplan, je trouve) et WordPad...[emoji17]


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2018)

Allô? c'est pour un sondage.

... et la palme du neuneu revient à ....


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Allô? c'est pour un sondage.
> 
> ... et la palme du neuneu revient à ....


ca a disparu...

C'était qui ?


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> ca a disparu...
> 
> C'était qui ?


Un noob à l'orthographe aussi vaseuse que son discours. Une question sur comment virer Cydia de son iPhone. Avec un sondage.
- première option: "vous aller me le dire" (sic)
- deuxième option: hugomachinbidule@trucmuche.fr
Dans le corps du post, rien du tout, sauf une image au lien cassé.

Bref... encore un qui a fumé des gaz d'échappement.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Bref... encore un qui a fumé des gaz d'échappement.


Ils donnent des smartphones aux singes-testeurs maint'nant ?!


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> ?!


Ca me rappelle un autre rouennais


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca me rappelle un autre rouennais


C'est qu'on a ça dans le sang


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2018)

l'esprit de la pomme, le retour de la revanche, c'est parti. Deux fils pour le prix d'un !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2018)

En plus, il y a un méchant modérateur qui a fusionné les 2 fils. De quoi faire s’échauffer l’esprit de la pomme pendant des pages et des pages.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> En plus, il y a un méchant modérateur qui a fusionné les 2 fils. De quoi faire s’échauffer l’esprit de la pomme pendant des pages et des pages.


Avec cette surchauffe , faut que je change ma batterie ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avec cette surchauffe , faut que je change ma batterie ??



Tu sais ce qu’on dit : mieux vaut prévenir que guérir.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> En plus, il y a un méchant modérateur qui a fusionné les 2 fils. De quoi faire s’échauffer l’esprit de la pomme pendant des pages et des pages.



Une sorte de FusionDrive des forums en quelque sorte...si c'est pas "Esprit de la Pomme" ça! [emoji848]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Une sorte de FusionDrive des forums en quelque sorte...si c'est pas "Esprit de la Pomme" ça! [emoji848]


----------



## Macounette (10 Juin 2018)

C'est dingue cette manie des gens qui sortent avec triple préservatif car "on ne sait jamais" (excusez l'analogie). 
Cela me fait penser à ma voisine qui ne laisse jamais sortir son chat de peur qu'il ne chope des puces (alors que les anti-puces ça existe). 

Société de "zéro-risque" de [bip], ça m'énerve.


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2018)

Z'avez rien compris...


AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je suis à 13 cycles effectués en une année (vu que je l'ai acheté en mars 2017), il ne me reste donc plus que 987 cycles à disposition.


...c'est le chiffre 13 qui lui porte malheur, alors il veut en changer.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Z'avez rien compris...
> 
> ...c'est le chiffre 13 qui lui porte malheur, alors il veut en changer.



Avec 13 cycles en 1 an, les 987 cycles restants ne lui permettent plus d'utiliser son MacBook Pro que pendant 76 ans à peine...
Je comprends qu'il cherche une solution pour préserver sa batterie! [emoji17]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2018)

Et voilà ! On lui trouve LA solution et Monsieur n’est pas content.



AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord c'est conforme aux petites boutades vécues comme hilarantes par les informaticiens binoclards qui rigolent avec pipi-caca. Il fallait que ce soit la meilleure réponse, je confirme.


----------



## Macounette (10 Juin 2018)

Et en plus zéro humour....


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Et en plus zéro humour....


Il ne peut pas tout avoir, l'humour et le spirit.


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2018)

Le canard vert qui ferme un fil de la plus haute importance. Pfff.
Dégouté.


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Le canard vert qui ferme un fil de la plus haute importance. Pfff.
> Dégouté.



Que veux-tu... si un canard pouvait avoir le spirit, ça se saurait! ‍♂️


----------



## Locke (25 Juin 2018)

Au bout d'un moment ce type de message devient gonflant ainsi que le membre qui persiste et signe dans toutes ses réponses.


----------



## alinf34 (25 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Avec 13 cycles en 1 an, les 987 cycles restants ne lui permettent plus d'utiliser son MacBook Pro que pendant 76 ans à peine...
> Je comprends qu'il cherche une solution pour préserver sa batterie! [emoji17]


13 cycles par an, ça fait un cycle tous les 28 jours. On reste dans la norme. Il ne lui reste plus que 76 ans d'activité "à peine" : au contraire je trouve ça ambitieux.


----------



## daffyb (25 Juin 2018)

alinf34 a dit:


> 13 cycles par an, ça fait un cycle tous les 28 jours. On reste dans la norme. Il ne lui reste plus que 76 ans d'activité "à peine" : au contraire je trouve ça ambitieux.


C'est ce qu'on appelle être règlée


----------



## alinf34 (25 Juin 2018)

daffyb a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on appelle être règlée


Sauf qu'ici il s'agit de "mac" et de "pro". Sommes-nous moralement en droit sur ce forum de l'assister ?


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

alinf34 a dit:


> Sauf qu'ici il s'agit de "mac" et de "pro". Sommes-nous moralement en droit sur ce forum de l'assister ?


Mais lui c'est un spirit...

https://forums.macg.co/threads/ameliorer-ios-ma-proposition-1.1306256/#post-13302923
Le retour du message que tu comprends pas vraiment
Eh mon café, il est où ??!


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2018)

A l'aide


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> A l'aide


Bof, ca se fait. Je l'ai fait moi même sur le mien, et ça fonctionne mieux !
Par contre, je l'ai fait sur un clavier fixe en all, j'ai abîmé certaines touches !


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Juillet 2018)

Je vais lui proposer les services de  on fils, en ê e pas 2  inutes il a trouvé le  oyen de e virer la touche " ".
Vous pouvez  e croire qu'on se rend vite co pte à quel point elle est utile cette lettre.


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je vais lui proposer les services de  on fils, en ê e pas 2  inutes il a trouvé le  oyen de e virer la touche " ".
> Vous pouvez  e croire qu'on se rend vite co pte à quel point elle est utile cette lettre.



Ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai nettoyé mon clavier


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai nettoyé mon clavier


Raconte


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2018)

J'ai essayé de nettoyer mon clavier une fois en enlevant les touches (ça date d'une dizaines d'année).
Ben sans second clavier sous la main (ou photo), c'était un petit puzzle à tout remettre en place


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'ai essayé de nettoyer mon clavier une fois en enlevant les touches (ça date d'une dizaines d'année).
> Ben sans second clavier sous la main (ou photo), c'était un petit puzzle à tout remettre en place


Malin, j'avais fait une photo !
Mais même avec ca, j'ai eu deux touches de permuté !


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai nettoyé mon clavier


Obligé d'arracher le [>] pour retrouver l'usage des touches… Ça me faisait des <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< partout !


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2018)

À quoi jouer vous sur iPad ?

À la marelle, mais j'ai cassé l'écran depuis… :/


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2018)

Pas mal !


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2018)

« Pensez-vous que c'est une erreur d'acheter maintenant ou en septembre un iPhone SE sachant qu'un nouveau modèle SE va sortir en octobre ? »

Vous pouvez répéter la question ?!

« Pensez-vous que le nouveau SE sera vendu au même prix que le SE actuel tout en étant meilleur techniquement ? »

C'était quoi la question ?!

………

L'informatique va vous simplifier la vie ! Et le ciboulot…


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2018)

Nan, mais toi t'as pas l'appeulspirite alors tu peux pas comprendre ces questions existentielles. Que St eve te pardonne, va en paix mon fils.

(p'tain, j'ai réussi à caser un smilaid apple !)


----------



## Sly54 (3 Septembre 2018)

Aveugle cherche bon tuyau tuileau…


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, mais toi t'as pas l'appeulspirite alors tu peux pas comprendre ces questions existentielles. Que St eve te pardonne, va en paix mon fils.
> 
> (p'tain, j'ai réussi à caser un smilaid apple !)


Amen


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> « Pensez-vous que c'est une erreur d'acheter maintenant ou en septembre un iPhone SE sachant qu'un nouveau modèle SE va sortir en octobre ? »
> 
> Vous pouvez répéter la question ?!
> 
> ...






Jura39 a dit:


> *Note de la Modération : Ce topic est dédié aux iPhones et non aux Mac*
> *Merci de respecter le sujet de départ *



Tiens tiens 
un modérateur qui pèche le modérateur, original !


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Septembre 2018)

Sly54 a dit:


> Aveugle cherche bon tuyau tuileau…


Visiblement, ce terme existe.
C'est peut-être plus d'un problème de toiture que d'un problème de ssd dont souffre l'initiateur de ce fil.


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2018)

Il a réussi à faire sortir hb2* de son fil de son bunker en or massif... !
https://forums.macg.co/threads/plus...rackpad-ni-a-la-souris.1307877/#post-13322214


----------



## Macounette (5 Septembre 2018)

Farrawo a dit:


> J'ai envoyé des messages à tout le monde !!


On appelle ça du spam, ou je ne m'y connais pas.



flotow a dit:


> Il a réussi à faire sortir hb2* de son fil de son bunker en or massif... !
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/plus...rackpad-ni-a-la-souris.1307877/#post-13322214


Elle, plutôt


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2018)

Y'a pas que dans les forums techniques qu'on voit de ces trucs.
Dans les petites annonces aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2018)

MOUHAHAHA !!!


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2018)

j'en profite pour faire une offre similaire : iPhone sous iPhone OS 2.*, jailbreaké pour tout opérateur, démarre, dans sa boite d'origine. vendu avec le microfibre iPhone. 2000 E

offert : le ruban d'emballage


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> j'en profite pour faire une offre similaire : iPhone sous iPhone OS 2.*, jailbreaké pour tout opérateur, démarre, dans sa boite d'origine. vendu avec le microfibre iPhone. 2000 E
> 
> offert : le ruban d'emballage



Frais de port inclus ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Frais de port inclus ?



Tu voulais écrire "frais de porc" j'imagine.... non?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Frais de port inclus ?



Tu rêves !


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Frais de port inclus ?


Ça va pas !



Himeji a dit:


> Tu rêves !



Merci d'avoir encore les pieds sur terre. Ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde à ce que je vois.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Merci d'avoir encore les pieds sur terre. Ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde à ce que je vois.



De rien. C’est gratuit (mais seulement aujourd’hui).


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Tu rêves !



Ouais des vendeurs que s'offrent de belle vacances avec les bénéfices


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouais des vendeurs que s'offrent de belle vacances avec les bénéfices


Faut savoir si tu veux l'iPhone original


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Faut savoir si tu veux l'iPhone original


Non juste la boite 
Pas fou , j'évite les frais de port


----------



## Madalvée (6 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Faut savoir si tu veux l'iPhone original


De là à ce qu'un vendeur le prenne pour un Apple II…


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a pas que dans les forums techniques qu'on voit de ces trucs.
> Dans les petites annonces aussi


Les prix ronds, c'est bien !

(je n'ose même pas imaginer le prix d'un bibop ou d'un radiocom 2000)


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Septembre 2018)

Je casse les prix.
J'ai pas les yeux plus gros que le ventre, moi.

Authentique bipeur Tamtam de 1997 : 50€.
Frais de port non inclus, livré avec une pile neuve et le numéro de contact.

Je viens de lire sur un site de vieux nostalgiques que ça se vendait entre 900 et 1200 francs à l'époque.
J'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir claquer autant de pognon pour ce truc.


----------



## aCLR (6 Septembre 2018)

Rhôo un tamtam à ce prix, c'est sûr qu'il ne fonctionne plus !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2018)

Plouf !

Ça me rappelle une mésaventure similaire qui m’est arrivé il y a quelques années avec un téléphone Sony-Ericsson. Il n’a pas survécu au plongeon dans la cuvette des WC.


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Plouf !


J'aurais bien une solution, mais pas sur que ça marche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> J'aurais bien une solution, mais pas sur que ça marche.



Tu peux toujours lui proposer. Au point où il en est...


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2018)

Vu l'absence de compréhension du second degré de la part de la majorité de la population actuelle en général et de la quasi totalité des appeulfanes en particulier, j'hésite


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Plouf !
> 
> Ça me rappelle une mésaventure similaire qui m’est arrivé il y a quelques années avec un téléphone Sony-Ericsson. Il n’a pas survécu au plongeon dans la cuvette des WC.



je note deu choses dans ton commentaire...
- tu as porté un téléphone a la ceinture, déjà...
- crs qui qui a utilise une lingette pour nettoyer son iPhone ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> je note deu choses dans ton commentaire...
> - tu as porté un téléphone a la ceinture, déjà...
> - crs qui qui a utilise une lingette pour nettoyer son iPhone ?



J’expérimente différentes façons de flinguer un téléphone en 2 secondes.


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2018)

Le coup des WC, je l'ai connu aussi, mais Sainte Rita devait être dans le coin, ou alors l'eau des chiottes praguoises est moins corrosive, car mon iPhone 4 était revenu d'entre les morts dès le lendemain... et aux dernières nouvelles il fonctionne toujours.


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2018)

Steve Jobs est toujours vivant !!!
https://forums.macg.co/threads/apple-peut-elle-se-passer-de-jonathan-ive.1308679/#post-13331467


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2018)

Alors soit c'est un troll, soit c'est un bot qui a repris le texte d'un autre message... soit les deux.


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Alors soit c'est un troll, soit c'est un bot qui a repris le texte d'un autre message... soit les deux.


Bingo, c'est le copier-collé d'un message datant de 2011.


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> Bingo, c'est le copier-collé d'un message datant de 2011.


Y'a plus, c'est parti à la benne _(le membre)_.


----------



## r e m y (26 Septembre 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Steve Jobs est toujours vivant !!!
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/apple-peut-elle-se-passer-de-jonathan-ive.1308679/#post-13331467



Mais il serait malade? [emoji855] [emoji856]...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2018)

Terran a dit:


> étant étudiant je me permet d'installer des crack et non les officiels pour le moment.







Aliboron a dit:


> _Étant étudiant _(pas en Droit, j'imagine)


----------



## Powerdom (8 Novembre 2018)

Banni pour rien


----------



## Macounette (8 Novembre 2018)

Le club des nioubies snapchateux.


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2018)

Allez un petit moment de détente dans cette réponse #170.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Allez un petit moment de détente dans cette réponse #170.


Oh merde
J’ai loupé celui ci


----------



## Macounette (11 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Allez un petit moment de détente dans cette réponse #170.


Punaise. La paranoïa dans toute sa splendeur !


----------



## daffyb (12 Novembre 2018)

flute, le jouet est cassé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2018)

Il est bien le nouveau membre : https://forums.macg.co/threads/mon-premier-iphone.1308192/#post-13352227


----------



## flotow (18 Novembre 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Il est bien le nouveau membre : https://forums.macg.co/threads/mon-premier-iphone.1308192/#post-13352227


https://forums.macg.co/threads/supprimer-son-compte.1310552/


----------



## Macounette (4 Décembre 2018)

l'OCD de l'iPhone, ça existe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2018)

Macounette a dit:


> l'OCD de l'iPhone, ça existe



« Nouveau » membre, inscrit en 2014, ça interroge.

Quand tu regardes l’activité du gus sur le forum, tu ne vois que 5 messages : 1 posté en 2014 et 4 entre le 13 novembre 2018 et aujourd’hui.

Le point commun de ces messages : se plaindre de la qualité de fabrication des iPhone, qui ne doit pas être si mauvaise que ça. Sinon il aurait posté beaucoup plus que 4 messages en 4 ans.

Encore que, vu la recrudescence de publication de messages ces derniers temps, on peut se demander si la qualité de fabrication des iPhone n’a pas baissé.


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Décembre 2018)

J'ai peur que mes logiciels illégaux soient légalement inutilisables.

Question subsidiaire : Une version de Mojave obtenue sur un site tiers est-elle illégale ?
(Si l'on veut bien s'affranchir du fait que sur les sites d'Apple cet OS est gratuit.
Et si l'on veut bien ignorer le fait que c'est visiblement abruti d'aller le chercher sur un site tiers).


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2018)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Question subsidiaire : Une version de Mojave obtenue sur un site tiers est-elle illégale ?


Non. Dans le code de la propriété intellectuelle on parle de source légale.

Par exemple, tu peux ripper tes CD achetés, ils sont une source légale. Tu peux enregistrer la radio ou la télévision, il s’agit de sources légales. Idem tu peux copier ton DVD de Mac OS X, créer un programme amorçable d’installation de macOS, si tu as téléchargé sur le Mac App Store avec ton identifiant. Les liens trouvés sur PiratesDesCaraibesBay ne sont pas des sources légales.

Apple est légalement seule détentrice des droits de macOS. Il n’y a qu’elle qui est autorisée à le distribuer et apte à autoriser sa distribution. La gratuité ne change rien à cela. C’est pareil pour tout logiciel propriétaire.

Maintenant, Apple a compliqué la vie de beaucoup de personnes en retirant certains systèmes de la circulation (Mavericks, Yosemite) quand ses serveurs n’ont pas des réactions étranges. D’ailleurs, jusqu’à récemment, le lien de la page FR de téléchargement de El Capitan était mauvais.


----------



## pouppinou (22 Décembre 2018)

*Avocat De La Couretoujours :*
On pourrait dire qu'elle a été illégalement obtenue, puisque que le distributeur n'est pas Apple, mais que la version d'utilisation elle est légale et peut donc légalement être utilisée. Mais mon client était t'il vraiment conscient au moment des faits !?

*Avocat De La Pissardière :*
Oui cher maître, mais votre client se rend coupable de se fournir chez un fournisseur non agréer par l'éditeur et qu'en le sachant celui-ci peut faire l'objet d'un procès verbal.

*Juge Lenormand :*
Mon verdict est énoncé suivant les termes suivants : C'est vrai que c'est faux de dire que c'est vrai alors que c'est faux.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Décembre 2018)

Ouais...
J'ai téléchargé chez la Pomme une version légale.
La Pomme enlève de ses serveurs cette version (ou pas, d'ailleurs).
Je l'installe et l'utilise.
C'est légal.
Je la donne à un ami (et je veux bien imaginer que j'ai fait appel à un intermédiaire torrentique du style lafilledupirate.bay ou autre site déclinant toutes responsabilités pour passer à mon ami la dite version jusqu'alors légale).
Elle reste légale mais elle a été acquise illégalement (par mon ami - car je ne suis pas une pomme et ne peux légalement distribuer l'os).
Il l'installe.
Il utilise donc illégalement une version légale.
Par contre, en revanche, toutefois, mais alors.
Si moi j'utilise l'ordi de mon ami et par là même la version légale illégalement acquise alors j'utilise légalement la version légale (puisque j'ai légalement acquis cette version légale).
Et si mon ami, lui (le malandrin et fieffé filou), utilise mon ordi alors il utilise également légalement la version légale (et cela même si je lui revend mon ordi).
À moins que - fichtre fais-je une confusion et sinistre erreur ? - une source légale ne rende illégale alors une version légale.
Ainsi donc, je ne puis le croire, me voilà dans l'étrange et paradoxale situation d'utiliser (en utilisant l'ordi de mon ami) illégalement une version illégale alors que toutefois légalement acquise par moi-même dans sa version légale et de source légale.
Je m'interroge (et arrête là mes digressions, vous évitant le pire - car, croyez-le, je suis capable de vous en faire encore des pages).


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2018)

C'est beau comme du Raymond Devos


----------



## subsole (30 Avril 2019)

"Et ça lit aussi les fichiers sons"
Alors, seulement les ronflements


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2019)

On voit aussi des remontées de fil ahurissantes, si on regarde les dates de tous les posts - on peut se contenter de ne n se contente de lire les 3 derniers posts.

Et le césar du posteur consciencieux est attribué à Greggouze !


----------



## pouppinou (8 Mai 2019)

On est pas loin de parler aux morts dans une soirée de spiritisme.
On fait tourner le forum à défaut de table 
Va falloir qu'Apple pense à inventer une nouvelle touche sur son clavier pour déclencher la nouvelle liaison sans fil Spiritooth 2.0 qui fait communiquer avec les morts


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> On voit aussi des remontées de fil ahurissantes, si on regarde les dates de tous les posts - on peut se contenter de ne n se contente de lire les 3 derniers posts.
> 
> Et le césar du posteur consciencieux est attribué à Greggouze !


Mouai. Bof.

Il aurait mieux fait de confier son Mac à un SAV dès le début des problèmes et pas deux ans après.


----------



## Macounette (11 Mai 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> On voit aussi des remontées de fil ahurissantes


Ce sont parfois des bots ou des spammeurs - cf ce message de HAILITY - je l'ai signalé car il y a des liens bizarres dans sa réponse.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Mai 2019)

J'ai tout perdu mais j'ai résolu le problème.
Réparation par le vide.
Autre solution : Mon Mac a un problème, 2 coups de masse et hop c'est réglé. Y a plus de Mac, mais y a plus de problème non plus.


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2019)

Visiblement il a aussi perdu son correcteur orthographique et syntaxique


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2019)

Dossier inconnu qui prend 100 du cpu


> Il se trouve quel cela arrive depuis que j'ai installé des versions crackés de Fabfilter et Lexicon




Etonnant, non [© Monsieur Cyclopède] ?


----------



## pouppinou (4 Juin 2019)

L'alcool nuit gravement à la santé et plus communément à l'intégrité de tout système SIP personnel.


----------



## litobar71 (4 Juin 2019)

je cite pouppinou #5:

_« Faut pas non plus vouloir jouer à la roulette russe et s'étonner qu'il y a une balle dans le barillet ! »_

là ça se rapprocherait de la _Roulette Cambodgienne_ (SAS-Gérard de Villiers) avec une seule chambre de vide !


----------



## pouppinou (15 Juin 2019)

*M. De La Lune Pierrot :* Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec mon ordinateur quand je presse sur le bouton ON l'écran reste noir. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
*Le SAV :* Avez-vous branché votre ordinateur sur la prise de courant ?
*M. De La Lune Pierrot :* Non, pourquoi ?

Cela peut arriver à tout le monde... Non ?!


----------



## pouppinou (16 Juin 2019)

*M. De La Lune Pierrot :* Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec mon ordinateur quand je presse sur le bouton ON l'écran reste noir. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
*Le SAV :* C'est pas vous qui avez déjà contacté le SAV avant-hier ?
*M. De La Lune Pierrot :* Non, pourquoi ?
*Le SAV :* Désolé, il me semblait bien pourtant. Avez-vous branché votre ordinateur sur la prise de courant ?
*M. De La Lune Pierrot :* Non, pourquoi ?

Cela peut arriver à tout le monde... 2 fois... Non ?!?


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Cela peut arriver à tout le monde... 2 fois... Non ?!?



Pas de doute, ce n'est pas Zebig...


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2019)

Si tu veux flooder, c'est par là…


----------



## Chris K (4 Juillet 2019)

Tous les détails peuvent avoir leur importance dans la description d’un problème (même une fenêtre ouverte) :

https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-desactive-par-lui-meme.1317311/


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Tous les détails peuvent avoir leur importance dans la description d’un problème (même une fenêtre ouverte) :
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/iphone-desactive-par-lui-meme.1317311/


et le passage à la salle de bain !


----------



## Chris K (4 Juillet 2019)

daffyb a dit:


> et le passage à la salle de bain !



Avec tous ses indices je pense qu’il y a eu pénétration intrusion (fenêtre ouverte hein... le canapé toussaaa ça n’entre pas en compte)


----------



## subsole (4 Juillet 2019)

Rhôôô, ou alors juste un doigt pour saisir le code


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Juillet 2019)

C'est un moment de poésie pure.
(Je ne parle pas du doigt que subsole subodore).
Malheureusement, dans cette surenchère de détails n'apparaissent pas, ou si peu, les symptômes.
Comment aider notre ami à se sortir de cette situation familiale compliquée ?


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est un moment de poésie pure.
> (Je ne parle pas du doigt que subsole subodore).
> Malheureusement, dans cette surenchère de détails n'apparaissent pas, ou si peu, les symptômes.
> Comment aider notre ami à se sortir de cette situation familiale compliquée ?


bande de nazes (c) @thebiglebowsky  au moins j'ai répondu de manière intelligente môa !
Si à 28 ans ils ne sont pas capables d'avoir une relation adulte.

[myLife=ON]
Remarque, un jour, l'iPhone 4S de ma femme était posé sur la table et je remarque que la torche est allumée.
Je vais pour l'éteindre et là je remarque que logiciellement c'est déjà le cas. Je reboote et toujours le même problème.
Je zieute mieux et je constate qu'entre la coque de protection en plastique transparent de merde et l'iPhone il y a de l'eau.
J'enlève, prestement la coque et le constate qu'il "dégouline", et, pour rester dans le thème,


Bloc de spoiler



"il dégouline comme une moule humide"   


Hop, ni une ni deux, je me saisis du tournevis kivabien pour déconnecter la batterie.
Comme c'était l'heure du repas et que, par chez nous, c'est indérogeable, je laisse la pauvre bête le ventre ouvert. 'pi ma blonde n'aurait pas été contente ! 
Après m'être remplit copieusement la panse, je resors les tournevis, un tuto iFixit et je tombe la carte mère du bordel. Tout ça est bien mouillé !
Paf, je plonge la _main board_ dans un shooter rempli d'alcool à 90°.
Et pour finir un bon coup de brosse à dent (souple) + alcool à coté de la led où il y avait de l'oxydation qui provoquait son allumage indélicat.
Séchage à l'air libre, remontage.
L'iPhone fonctionne toujours et il ira à fiston pour son entrée en 6ème en septembre.

Et vous savez quoi ??? P E R S O N N E ne sait ce qu'il s'est passé et pourtant P E R S O N N E n'a été suspecté ni grondé ​[myLife=OFF]


----------



## subsole (4 Juillet 2019)

Tu vis de ces trucs trop palpitants, avec des moules humides inside !


----------



## daffyb (4 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Tu vis de ces trucs trop palpitants, avec des moules humides inside !


Tout est dans la narration ! en vrai je n'ai même pas eu une demi-molle


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2019)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/piratage-iphone.1318495/#post-13457029


----------



## Macounette (19 Août 2019)

Il est visiblement allergique à la ponctuation.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Il est visiblement allergique à la ponctuation.


Un boot ?


----------



## pouppinou (19 Août 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Il est visiblement allergique à la ponctuation.





Jura39 a dit:


> Un boot ?



Non, un Proust.


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2019)

pouppinou a dit:


> Non, un Proust.


Sans son Bescherelle alors…


----------



## PJG (19 Août 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Il est visiblement allergique à la ponctuation.


J'ai pratiqué la plongée subaquatique, mais pas l'apnée. Impossible de lire le texte sans reprendre ma respiration.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Septembre 2019)

Deux pour le prix d’un


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Septembre 2019)

Vous me conseillez quoi pour acheter de la SDRAM ?

Moonwalker récemment, je ne sais plus où, déconseillait je ne sais plus quelle enseigne (My Way je crois).

(je poste ici parce que je suis allé (vite) voir sur les forums techniques mais le sujet datait de Mathusalem)


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2019)

Ta demande n'est pas au bon endroit.


hb222222 a dit:


> Moonwalker récemment, je ne sais plus où, déconseillait je ne sais plus quelle enseigne (My Way je crois).


Non pas du tout, tu dois faire erreur, on conseille soit Crucial, soit commander chez MacWay.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ta demande n'est pas au bon endroit.
> 
> Non pas du tout, tu dois faire erreur, on conseille soit Crucial, soit commander chez MacWay.



Ok, merci Locke


----------



## Macounette (16 Octobre 2019)

Il y a ceux qui espionnent ... puis y'a ceux qui ne veulent pas être espionnés...


----------



## Chris K (16 Octobre 2019)

Macounette a dit:


> Il y a ceux qui veulent espionner la famille ... puis y'a ceux qui ne veulent pas être espionnés...



La confiance règne...


----------



## litobar71 (13 Novembre 2019)

Fullcrum m'a refilé ce tuyau ici


----------



## Fullcrum (13 Novembre 2019)

*litobar*

C'est donc ici que l'on peut se moquer ...


----------



## PJG (13 Novembre 2019)

_A l'eau quoi !!! _


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2019)

J'aurais tout lu sur ces forum.


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2019)

J’ai déjà pris un bain avec mon iPad mais au préalable je lui avait adjoint une coque étanche. Là c’est inconscient.


----------



## subsole (14 Novembre 2019)

J'ai glissé ......................


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2019)

Je me souviens de ce truc. C'était la réaction d'une japonaise qui avait appris que son mec la trompait.


----------



## PJG (14 Novembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je me souviens de ce truc. C'était la réaction d'une japonaise qui avait appris que son mec la trompait.


Si tu me trompes, je trempe, c'est beaucoup mieux qu'une bonne trempe.


----------



## subsole (14 Novembre 2019)

Conclusion, c'est la borne qui flotte le mieux , au moins quelques instants


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je me souviens de ce truc. C'était la réaction d'une japonaise qui avait appris que son mec la trompait.



Grâce à une française qui a balancé le MacBook Pro de son mari contre un mur lors d'une conversation "animée", j'ai pu récupérer la machine auprès du réparateur à un prix défiant toute concurrence !


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Grâce à une française qui a balancé le MacBook Pro de son mari contre un mur lors d'une conversation "animée", j'ai pu récupérer la machine auprès du réparateur à un prix défiant toute concurrence !


Je serais bien heureux de pouvoir faire comme toi avec mes voisins du dessus qui passent leur temps à s'engueuler.
L'air de rien, demain je vais me renseigner pour connaitre la marque de leurs machines.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je serais bien heureux de pouvoir faire comme toi avec mes voisins du dessus qui passent leur temps à s'engueuler.
> L'air de rien, demain je vais me renseigner pour connaitre la marque de leurs machines.


Surement du Windows


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Surement du Windows


Pour l'instant, en tout cas, ils n'ont encore rien balancé par la "fenêtre".


----------



## PJG (15 Novembre 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je serais bien heureux de pouvoir faire comme toi avec mes voisins du dessus qui passent leur temps à s'engueuler.


Tu enregistres les engueulades sur un CD et tu déposes le CD dans la boite aux lettres de tes voisins.


----------



## Fullcrum (21 Novembre 2019)

Salut,

Il est pas content le *Monsieur* méchant *Apple* méchant ici, il a fait deux posts en plus ...


----------



## litobar71 (23 Novembre 2019)

stratégie de sauvegarde et de réorganisation fiable, progressive et efficace !!            #11


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2020)

Pour un premier post, il fait fort : pas un mot d'explication, pas de bonjour, que dalle !


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour un premier post, il fait fort : pas un mot d'explication, pas de bonjour, que dalle !


Si si, tu as oublié de lire le titre ! Il est sous SL et essaie de REinstaller HS (pas installer, REinstaller).
C'est pas plus clair comme ça ?


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2020)

une demande, que dis-je une quête pour ralentir son ordinateur portable Mac n'est point commune mais elle existe bel et bien ici ☛ remplacer disque interne SSD par HDD


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2020)

J'espère que tu lui as conseillé un lecteur de disquettes à la place du SSD ...


----------



## litobar71 (9 Janvier 2020)

je souris* melaure mais je compatis...sachant que les soucis informatiques sont désagréables.

judicieux conseils et bonnes réponses lui ont été donné.
de plus avec un budget inexistant ou extrêmement étriqué, une RAM inamovible de 4 ou 8 GB utilisée avec Mojave ou Catalina (ah! mais il l'adorent la RAM ces deux-là!), la -girl recommandant 30 GB de libres pour passer à l'OS suivant, la seule porte de sortie est de déporter les gigas en externe comme l'a souligné lepetitpiero

ma seule recommandation supplémentaire serait la mise en garde quant au blocage plus ou moins sévère de sa machine par manque de place.

_* en 1982 les coupures de courant foutant régulièrement mon travail de saisie en l'air, pas de stockage autre que la mémoire vive sur ce matériel d'époque, mon boss a installé 12 ou 16 batteries de voitures dans la cuisine de l'appartement (inoccupé) pour qu'enfin les données (liste comparative des prix des 200 produits de base de consommation courante entre les supérettes, supermarchés et hypermarchés (ah! les Félix Potin sur le déclin visités à Paris!) puissent être imprimées et vendues au prix fort au(x) client()s impatient(s).


__


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2020)

Un bruit d'iPhone du a un logiciel 





__





						iPhone 11 - Bruit bizarre dans mon iphone 11
					

Bonjour,  Depuis hier soir j'entend une sorte de clic juste avant que mon Iphone effectue une vibration, ça peut être quand je remonte la barre du bas vers le haut, ou quand je maintient enfoncé une appli pour le retour haptique juste avant la légère vibration j'entend ce clic.  Ce bruit...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Janvier 2020)

C’est le retour harpique


----------



## Sly54 (17 Janvier 2020)

Nouveau modèle de MBP : 2009 mid-2010…


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Nouveau modèle de MBP : 2009 mid-2010…



Typique du support technique sur MacGeneration depuis quelques mois.

Quatorze posts et personne ne peut dire de quel modèle de machine il s'agit. Ça vaut autant pour l'initiateur de la question que pour les bozos qui font semblant de répondre selon leur incompétence.

Première question sensée au post #12. 

Toujours sans réponse à ce moment. Par contre, un autre clown de service vient en rajouter une couche dans l'inutile.


----------



## Yuls (17 Janvier 2020)

Je plussoie.
A titre de suggestion pour le forum (je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit), il manque une ligne essentielle dans les entêtes du formulaire de création d'un nouveau post, Mac *Portables *et *Bureau*, sous cette forme par exemple :

_*"...Afin de bénéficier d'une aide efficace de la part de la communauté, merci de préciser de manière complète et explicite votre problème, et surtout la configuration matérielle et logicielle de votre Mac via la manip suivante : Menu  / A Propos de ce Mac..." sous forme de texte ou de Capture d'écran (cmd + shift + 4) à joindre avec votre message de départ..."*_

Actuellement c'est ça :


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> A titre de suggestion pour le forum


Tout est dit dans ce message
Maintenant, si les nouveaux entrants ne le lisent pas, que peut-on y faire ?!


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout est dit dans ce message
> Maintenant, si les nouveaux entrants ne le lisent pas, que peut-on y faire ?!


Ca n'aurait pas un rapport avec ça ?


----------



## Madalvée (17 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout est dit dans ce message
> Maintenant, si les nouveaux entrants ne le lisent pas, que peut-on y faire ?!


L'intégrer à la charte qu'ils lisent encore moins ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca n'aurait pas un rapport avec ça ?


 Je ne vois pas le rapport…


Madalvée a dit:


> L'intégrer à la charte qu'ils lisent encore moins ?


Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport…

Je répondais à *Yuls*. Et pour en avoir causé entre modos et admins à plusieurs reprises, ajouter sans cesse, ici et là, des encarts à destination des nouveaux membres ne sert à rien si ces derniers ne font pas l'effort de lire ceux déjà postés. C'est ainsi… On ne refera pas les nouveaux inscrits…

Par contre, ça fait vivre ce fil !


----------



## Fullcrum (17 Janvier 2020)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/service-apres-vente-en-grosse-baisse.1329021/
On est censé répondre quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Janvier 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> On est censé répondre quoi ?


OSEF !!!


----------



## Fullcrum (17 Janvier 2020)

J'ai voulu citer son post ... mais bon ... ( il le voit, alors c'est moyen )


----------



## Fullcrum (1 Février 2020)

À vérifier et vite fait .....


----------



## PJG (1 Février 2020)

Kamel a trop fumé.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2020)

Je te balance ça et après tu t'démerdes pour m'aider


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (2 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je te balance ça et après tu t'démerdes pour m'aider


non ça va c'est inscrit en majuscule.
*MACBOOK PRO BLOQUE CODE*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Février 2020)

Oui, son macbook a été piraté via un ransomware et on lui demande de payer pour un code   

* lvl up : vous avez atteint le niveau 1 en voyance


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (2 Février 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, son macbook a été piraté via un ransomware et on lui demande de payer pour un code


Rooh c'est dommage que la led de @Locke soit tomber en panne, il aurait pu l'aider


----------



## litobar71 (2 Février 2020)

Locke + Sly54 + Jura39 (et autres modos sympas, tous les modos *sont sympas ici*) sont universellement connus pour faire tourner en bourrique les gentils nouveaux/anciens membres, ou bien serait-ce le contraire ?


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (2 Février 2020)

heu c'est quoi TA QUESTION ?


----------



## litobar71 (2 Février 2020)

Diablo76, désolé, c'est une question sans réponse à répondre (j'ai juste lu et suivi les liens), je sais--je vieillis alors...ne comprenant pas toujours les réponses des autres membres je conçois que cela soit identique vis-à-vis de moi, que le jarnicoton du Touthânkamon me soit bénéfique, que diable, et basta !


----------



## Sly54 (2 Février 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> ou bien serait-ce le contraire ?


Pour le savoir, fais un reset de la NVRAM.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (2 Février 2020)

Le savoir est une chose non acquise, et bien heureusement


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Février 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> À vérifier et vite fait .....


J'avoue qu'il est mal tombé *Kamel*, et que j'ai pris mouche comme on dit !! désolé


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> J'avoue qu'il est mal tombé *Kamel*, et que j'ai pris mouche comme on dit !! désolé


Nan ! 
On ne désole plus !!!
Si tu n'avais pas compris que ce SVP – à double emploi – signifiait, _salut vous pouvez m'aider ?,_ alors tant pis pour toi ! 
Tu le sauras pour la prochaine fois


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Février 2020)

*aCLR*

Non effectivement je n'ai saisi le double sens de *SVP*, pour cause, même lorsque je suis le seul intervenant dans un sujet, je commence toujours par *Salut* !
Étant donné que je me connecte " que " le soir, je pars du principe que je dois dire bonjour.



aCLR a dit:


> Tu le sauras pour la prochaine fois


Il n’y en aura pas 

( je devrais pourtant être habitué maintenant, à cette époque de l'année les cadeaux son déballés, apportant une flopée de nouveaux utilisateurs )


----------



## Yuls (6 Février 2020)

Un exemple tout chaud :





__





						iMac - Rajout de Mémoire iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, 2019)
					

Bonjour, Je viens d'acheter un Mac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, 2019). A l'achat, la mémoire de base est constitué de 2 modules DIMM de 4 Go. Je voulais savoir si je peux garder ses 2 modules de 4 Go dans l'ordi et en rajouter 2 de 8 Go ou de 2 de 16 Go. Il y a pléthore de modèles et de marques, vous...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Février 2020)

lol on aura toujours des champions du monde avec ce thread


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

iPhone volé le 25 Fevrier et encore localisé ce jour a Hanoi


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> J'avoue qu'il est mal tombé *Kamel*, et que j'ai pris mouche comme on dit !! désolé


J'aurais réagi pareil que toi. Mais ce qui m'a le plus énervée, c'est son incapacité à reconnaître qu'il a manqué du savoir-vivre le plus élémentaire lorsqu'on arrive dans une nouvelle communauté. Bref.... 

Il a de la chance que l'esprit d'entraide a pris le dessus et que finalement il s'est quand même fait aider.


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2020)

Yuls a dit:


> Un exemple tout chaud :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne sais pas... il me semble que la personne en question s'y est prise avec beaucoup de politesse, on ne peut pas tout savoir non plus... évidemment, après la première réaction un peu agressive de sa part, c'est parti en cacahuète ... ceci dit, on n'est pas parfaits non plus.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2020)

Message clair et… synthétique !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2020)

Un nouvel iPad vient de sortir. Dois-je attendre le suivant ?

Et quand le suivant sortira, devrai-je attendre celui d’après ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Nettoyage d'un iPhone a l'eau et savon


----------



## Fullcrum (7 Avril 2020)

J'ai un vainqueur ==> ici


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2020)

Mouhahaha !!! 

Et un de plus dans le dossier _dummies awards_ !


----------



## daffyb (8 Avril 2020)

_défoi _je me demande komenkifon !


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2020)

daffyb a dit:


> _défoi _je me demande komenkifon !


Et moi je me demande ce qu'il y a dans le cerveau de certains ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et moi je me demande ce qu'il y a dans le cerveau de certains ?



Facile :


----------



## Fullcrum (9 Avril 2020)

Je crois qu'il/elle essaye de communiquer OSX


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (9 Avril 2020)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Je crois qu'il/elle essaye de communiquer OSX


Même dans sa signature


----------



## Fullcrum (9 Avril 2020)

Hoooo je n’avais pas vu ... excellent !


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2020)

J'ai réparé mon iPhone avec un iPhone volé mais ça ne marche pas trés bien   





__





						iOS 13 - iPhone 6s ne fonctionne plus
					

bonjour,  je me suis acheté un iPhone 6s Plus bloqué iCloud sur Leboncoin car je sais les réparer,  je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui, fonctionne nickel et j'ai donc échangé les deux cartes mères (la mienne et celle bloquée iCloud)  avant la réinstallation j'ai passé l'entièreté de ma carte mère au...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Chris K (28 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai réparé mon iPhone avec un iPhone volé mais ça ne marche pas trés bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De plus il a bien prévenu dès le départ : «_ je sais les réparer _».... mais ça marche pas.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Avril 2020)

T'as l'impression qu'il prend le forum MacGé pour un télégramme numérique


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2020)

Zéro panique dans son post, quel _self control_


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Zéro panique dans son post, quel _self control_


C'est la phase d'après, là où, de toute façon, toute panique est inutile.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mai 2020)

En voulant régler un problème de surchauffe, j'ai fait n'importe quoi sur mon ordi de travail (et probablement sans aucune sauvegarde   )


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2020)

Horreur, enfer et damnation, encore une utilisation inconsidérée du Terminal !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mai 2020)

On devrait rendre Time Machine obligatoire


----------



## MrTom (30 Mai 2020)

On peut aussi tenter de leur faire lire les pages de man des commandes du Terminal.


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> On peut aussi tenter de leur faire lire les pages de man des commandes du Terminal.


Entre lire et comprendre ce que l'on fait, il y a une sacrée différence, surtout que c'est en English !


----------



## Madalvée (30 Mai 2020)

Apple va finir par ne plus laisser les droits administrateurs à ses clients…


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On devrait rendre Time Machine obligatoire



Pourquoi ? Tout le monde n'a pas forcément envie d'une boite noire, tu sais. Perso c'est Carbon Copy Cloner depuis une bonne quinzaine d'années


----------



## Gwen (1 Juin 2020)

Surtout, cela veut dire avoir deux disques dur distinct dans chaque ordinateur    

Ce qui serait en effet bien plus intéressant qu'une Touch Bar et ne serait pas plus cher.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juin 2020)

melaure a dit:


> Perso c'est Carbon Copy Cloner depuis une bonne quinzaine d'années


Moi, j'ai ceinture et bretelles, Super Duper et TM


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi, j'ai ceinture et bretelles, Super Duper et TM


Moi j'ai ceinture, bretelles et parachute : TM, superduper sur NAS, sauvegarde du NAS


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juin 2020)

Ça m'a sauvé 2 fois, une où le DD est mort, une autre où je me suis fait infecté par un truc que j'ai pas compris et le clone avait 4 mois, TM m'a permis de retrouver mes boulots puis j'ai effacé le DD et cloné à l'envers. J'ai juste perdu 4 mois de mails.


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2020)

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi pour les situations de crise. Donc ce n'est pas TimeMachine qui devrait être obligatoire, mais les sauvegardes, quelque soit le logiciel et le média (DD externe, média optique, bande, cloud, ...)


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juin 2020)

Rire de ce genre de post fait-il de moi quelqu’un de méchant ?


----------



## litobar71 (28 Juin 2020)

Sly54 le top du top : méchant  *et * modérateur ...


----------



## Lio70 (28 Juin 2020)

Inutile de préciser méchant puisqu'il est déjà modérateur.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juin 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> Sly54 le top du top : méchant  *et * modérateur ...





Lio70 a dit:


> Inutile de préciser méchant puisqu'il est déjà modérateur.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juin 2020)

Je répare mon iPhone moi même et une fois bien cassé, Apple ne veut pas me le changer !






						iPhone 7 - IPhone7 bloqué après M.à.j. Assistance APPLE fr de mauvaise foi!
					

Bonjour,  Mon fils il y a environ 4 ans a acheté un iPhone 7 ( A1660 124Go) aux États-Unis. Il le fait tomber, l'écran et la caméra sont H.S. Je le répare en achetant les pièces directement en chine...j'ai l'habitude, je répare régulièrement les téléphones et PC, etc. de tous qui gravitent...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juillet 2020)

Je clean… ça crypte…


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je clean… ça crypte…


Pis va aider là tiens avec des explications de ce genre, je m'aventure même pas, je vais encore recevoir plein de mails ...


----------



## Sly54 (17 Août 2020)

Démerde toi pour comprendre mon problème


----------



## Anthony (17 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Démerde toi pour comprendre mon problème



Et après on se demande pourquoi je grince des dents contre les obsessionnels du diskutil list. C'est devenu chouette, les « forums Mac ».


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2020)

J'ai pas été assez rapide, message supprimé.


----------



## MrTom (17 Août 2020)

Ah mince j'ai raté ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Démerde toi pour comprendre mon problème


Pareil j'ai loupé et je n'y aurais rien cuté


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Août 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Ah mince j'ai raté ça



Moi aussi. 



Locke a dit:


> J'ai pas été assez rapide, message supprimé.



Tu pourrais laisser une douzaine d'heures de sursis, qu'on puisse ne profiter.


----------



## Fullcrum (17 Août 2020)

Signez la pétition pour avoir un extrait ...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai pas été assez rapide,





MrTom a dit:


> Ah mince j'ai raté ça





WheelNelly a dit:


> Pareil j'ai loupé et je n'y aurais rien cuté





Moonwalker a dit:


> Moi aussi.


J'ai bien noté la demande subliminale : la prochaine je ferai une copie d'écran du message


----------



## Romuald (18 Août 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai bien noté la demande subliminale : la prochaine je ferai une copie d'écran du message


Contente toi de le verrouiller !


----------



## Macounette (20 Août 2020)

Groumph. Déjà qu'en été on n'a rien ou presque à se mettre sous la dent... vivement l'automne et la sortie des nouveaux iPhone, j'vous dis


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> Déjà qu'en été on n'a rien ou presque à se mettre sous la dent... vivement l'automne et la sortie des nouveaux iPhone, j'vous dis


Et de l'Os hihi !


----------



## aCLR (17 Novembre 2020)

Sur un forum de taxidermie, ça donnerait

— J'ai suivi quelques manips et empaillé ma femme !

Mais chez nous [] c'est plutôt ça…


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2020)

mékilékon...


----------



## Macounette (17 Novembre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Sur un forum de taxidermie, ça donnerait
> 
> — J'ai suivi quelques manips et empaillé ma femme !
> 
> Mais chez nous [] c'est plutôt ça…


Y'en a qui sont doués !


----------



## Fullcrum (1 Décembre 2020)

Rooo méchant Modo        #4


----------



## MrTom (2 Décembre 2020)

8 posts pour connaitre le type de machine, hallucinant !


----------



## Sly54 (2 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> 8 posts pour connaitre le type de machine, hallucinant !


Un lien pourrait aider pour que nous aussi puissions rire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> 8 posts pour connaitre le type de machine, hallucinant !


Signature


----------



## MrTom (2 Décembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Un lien pourrait aider pour que nous aussi puissions rire


Je réagissais au poste de @Fullcrum :        #1 149


----------



## MrTom (4 Décembre 2020)

Non vraiment vous pensez que lire ce qui est écrit à l'écran parfois ça peut aider ?!


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2021)

Je vous demande votre avis mais seulement si c'est le même que le mien


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Janvier 2021)

Nouveau membre, ni bonjour, ni merde, aidez-moi.
Où l'on voit que @macomaniac reste un bon samaritain.


----------



## Macounette (10 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Nouveau membre, ni bonjour, ni merde, aidez-moi.
> Où l'on voit que @macomaniac reste un bon samaritain.


Un saint oui


----------



## MrTom (26 Janvier 2021)

Ivre, il créé un compte pour répondre à un thread vieux de presque 13 ans.


----------



## Anthony (26 Janvier 2021)

Ivre, il prend le temps de se moquer, mais pas de nous signaler le spammeur.


----------



## MrTom (26 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Ivre, il prend le temps de se moquer, mais pas de nous signaler le spammeur.


Ah c'était un spammeur ? Comment savoir ?!


----------



## Anthony (26 Janvier 2021)

C'est très, très, très, très rare qu'un membre nouvellement inscrit déterre un sujet vieux de 13 ans pour seulement publier un lien. (M'enfin je te taquine, tu fais partie des membres qui nous signalent le plus régulièrement des messages bizarres, merci d'ailleurs.)


----------



## MrTom (26 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est très, très, très, très rare qu'un membre nouvellement inscrit déterre un sujet vieux de 13 ans pour seulement publier un lien.


Nan mais tu sais, on voit de ces trucs dans les forums techniques... 


Anthony a dit:


> (M'enfin je te taquine, tu fais partie des membres qui nous signalent le plus régulièrement des messages bizarres, merci d'ailleurs.)


My pleasure !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est très, très, très, très rare qu'un membre nouvellement inscrit déterre un sujet vieux de 13 ans


Bientôt on ne pourra plus dire ça.





__





						je galère pour installer Xcode
					

Bonjour à tous !   J'ai quelques soucis pour installer Xcode : j'ai été sur le DVD 1, lancé l'installation.  Mais pas de Xcode dans Applications. Par contre il y a bien un répertoire Xcode.app dans /Developpers/Applications.   Comment je fais pour le lancer ? J'ai été me balader dans...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2021)

Les nouveaux archéologues :





__





						Apercu : Changement des couleurs du surlignage
					

Bonjour,   Est il possible de changer les couleurs du surlignage et/ou souslignage dans Apercu version Mountain Lion ?   Merci d'avance.




					forums.macg.co
				








__





						Word : pbme taille d'affichage "enregistrer sous"
					

Bonjour, ma fille a travaillé sur mon ordi et depuis j'ai un problème avec word quand je fais la commande "enregistrer sous", la fenêtre qui s'affiche est trop haute et les commandes du bas sont en partie hors cadre. Je ne peux plus sélectionner l'angle en bas à droite qui me permettrait de...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Anthony (29 Janvier 2021)

Là par contre, il y a un truc qui m'échappe.


----------



## patlek (29 Janvier 2021)

La 2, il peut changer de résolution.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les nouveaux archéologues


----------



## maxou56 (30 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les nouveaux archéologues :


 




__





						affichage de l'heure de réception dans mail 2.0.5
					

Bonjour,  je cherche depuis un moment mais je ne trouve pa comment faire pour afficher l'heure de réception dans ma boite de réception de mail 2.0.5  ???   merci de votre aide




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2021)

Un petit tour et puis s'en va sans attendre la réponse

C'est peut-être un nouveau jeu, comme les déterrages ci-dessus


----------



## Anthony (30 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Un petit tour et puis s'en va sans attendre la réponse


Un grand classique. Tu n'imagines pas le nombre de demandes de suppression de comptes après un ou deux messages, parfois sans avoir répondu aux gens qui ont apporté la bonne réponse. On devrait faire payer, tiens.


Romuald a dit:


> comme les déterrages ci-dessus


Je commence à suspecter un problème avec le moteur de recherche, je vois pas comment c'est possible autrement. M'enfin je pensais à fermer automatiquement les vieux fils après X mois d'inactivité, je crois que c'est en train de finir de me convaincre.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Janvier 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Je commence à suspecter un problème avec le moteur de recherche, je vois pas comment c'est possible autrement. (...)



Simple supposition de ma part :
Je ne pense pas que le moteur de recherche interne de MacG soit en cause. 
Je serais plutôt tenter de parier sur un moteur de recherche externe. Probablement Google. 
Et le moteur de recherche en question doit effectuer une recherche en prenant en compte uniquement les mots-clés, en dirigeant vers MacG indépendamment du fait que les threads ouverts soient récents ou pas. 


Selon mon expérience des moteurs de recherche, les moteurs de recherche internes fonctionnent généralement mal, et sont assez peu utilisés, sauf éventuellement par des habitués, beaucoup moins par des nouveaux inscrits. 
Ce n'est pas du tout propre à MacG, c'est pareil partout. J'ai connu d'innombrables sites francophones et de sites anglophones dans ce cas. 
Les nouveaux inscrits, en grande majorité, utilisent un moteur de recherche externe, souvent plus efficace qu'un moteur de recherche interne.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *souvent* plus efficace


Quel euphémisme


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Janvier 2021)

Ceci étant, fermer à la discussion (mais sans supprimer) des vieux fils me semble une solution envisageable.
Je suis d'accord avec Human, la plupart atterrissent sur ces fils par le truchement d'une recherche externe et ne cherchent même pas à vérifier les dates, persuadés qu'ils sont que s'ils l'ont eu comme résultat c'est que c'est encore "vivant".


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2021)

Mais qu'est-ce vous avez contre les bons samaritains d'un coup ?! 

Déterrer un sujet c'est comme ouvrir un carton poussiéreux descendu du grenier devant des morpions*, ça n'intéresse que soi ! Les gosses ont vite fait de retourner à leurs nouveautés, hé hé. 

*/me va demander à Peta, le frère de Greta, s'il peut encore dire morpions pour nommer ses chères têtes blondes…


----------



## Anthony (31 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je serais plutôt tenter de parier sur un moteur de recherche externe. Probablement Google.


Google a plutôt tendance à éliminer les anciens résultats de son index, nous en souffrons terriblement sur le référencement d'articles anciens mais ayant conservé toute leur pertinence. Je viens de faire le test avec une demi-douzaine de recherches parmi les plus populaires, pas un seul sujet avant 2018 ne remonte dans les premières pages. (Et pour cause : pour améliorer les performances des forums, j'ai supprimé l'indexation des sujets au-delà d'une certaine ancienneté.) Je ne dis pas que c'est absolument impossible, mais…



lamainfroide a dit:


> Ceci étant, fermer à la discussion (mais sans supprimer) des vieux fils me semble une solution envisageable.


Ça me chagrine un peu, mais c'est clairement une option sur la table (et je l'ai déjà fait la plupart des forums d'expression).


----------



## Gwen (31 Janvier 2021)

Est-ce un soucis de laisser remonter ces vieux sujets   ? Certains sont toujours pertinents il me semble.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Est-ce un soucis de laisser remonter ces vieux sujets   ? Certains sont toujours pertinents il me semble.


Je suis d'accord avec Gwen.
Les cas de déterrages profonds ne me semblent pas si nombreux que ça…


----------



## Anthony (31 Janvier 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Est-ce un soucis de laisser remonter ces vieux sujets   ? Certains sont toujours pertinents il me semble.


C'est LA question, n'est-ce pas ? Pour le moment, on est plutôt sur une logique d'optimisation. Si tu veux voir un sujet sans activité depuis plus d'un an, il faut charger la liste des anciens messages ou utiliser la recherche. Ça fonctionne plutôt bien, et ça allège considérablement les forums. Je ne suis pas incroyablement convaincu qu'il faille en plus fermer automatiquement les anciens sujets, mais si ça devient un problème récurrent…


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2021)

On pourrait demander au nouveau membre qui fait remonter ces vieux messages, pourquoi et comment il a procédé, non ?


----------



## Anthony (31 Janvier 2021)

Je le fais parfois. Souvent, je n'ai aucune réponse. Ou alors « ah oui tiens, profitez-en pour supprimer mon compte ».


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2021)

Bien souvent, c'est un nouveau membre qui vient tout juste de s'enregistrer qui remonte un vieux message. Alors est-ce qu'il vient délibérément faire remonter un message, souvent je me pose la question ? Vient-il demander de l'aide, mais je constate que ce n'est pas le cas, ça fait remonter le message et ensuite plus aucune manifestation dudit membre !

De temps en temps je regarde l'IP, mais ça ne colle pas avec un membre pouvant avoir de multiples pseudos, bref, c'est pénible mais ça devient périodique !


----------



## Anthony (31 Janvier 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Bien souvent, c'est un nouveau membre qui vient tout juste de s'enregistrer qui remonte un vieux message. Alors est-ce qu'il vient délibérément faire remonter un message, souvent je me pose la question ? Vient-il demander de l'aide, mais je constate que ce n'est pas le cas, ça fait remonter le message et ensuite plus aucune manifestation dudit membre !


À une époque, c'était une stratégie des spammeurs. Le spam est rarement l'œuvre de robots. C'est plus généralement l'œuvre de personnes payées au lance-pierre dans un pays lointain, qui copie-collent des messages ou écrivent en français cassé, quand ils écrivent en français. Et comme nos filtres sont assez perfectionnés, et qu'un nouveau membre n'a pas la permission de coller des liens, augmenter son compteur de message dans les vieux sujets est une bonne manière de se faire passer pour un vrai membre. Généralement, leur IP les trahit (voire je les arrête avant qu'ils n'aient eu le temps de confirmer leur compte). Mais je vois de plus en plus de spam avec des IP françaises, et bien sûr on n'est pas à l'abri de vrais membres complètement paumés. Même si la multiplication de cas en quelques jours me laisse très circonspect. On voit VRAIMENT de sacrés trucs dans les forums techniques !


----------



## Gwen (31 Janvier 2021)

Personnellement, j'ai supprimé pas mal de message de potentiel spameurs. Quand je vois un message d'un nouveau membre et que ce message ressemble soit a copier-coller soit est tapé en français bancal, je vire la personne. Pour le moment, il n'y a eu qu'une fois ou j'ai eu la main lourde. Aucune plainte des autres


----------



## daffyb (31 Janvier 2021)

Je ne suis pas pour la disparition des vieux messages dans les forums techniques. Peut-être dans les autres forums c'est pertinent.
Un exemple d'il y a une semaine, où j'ai cherché sur internet des pistes pour diagnostiquer un iMac 2009.
Les résultats que j'ai trouvé dataient de 2013 sur les forums d'Apple et peu de choses ailleurs.
Et bien il n'empêche que ces réponses étaient pertinentes (mais malheureusement peu de personnes donnent des réponses aux questions) et si j'avais pris la peine de répondre pour indiquer ma solution de réparation, j'aurais remonté, de manière parfaitement légitime un fil de 2013.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2021)

D’un autre côté, fermer les vieux sujets techniques (à plus de 10 ans) c'est aussi indiquer aux newbies du mac que ce qui est proposé est obsolète.


----------



## daffyb (31 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> D’un autre côté, fermer les vieux sujets techniques (à plus de 10 ans) c'est aussi indiquer aux newbies du mac que ce qui est proposé est obsolète.


En quoi est-ce obsolète ?
Sur MacG on a déjà eu des remontés de post disant : "fil vieux mais toujours d'actualité. Merci... Blablabla".


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> En quoi est-ce obsolète ?
> Sur MacG on a déjà eu des remontés de post disant : "fil vieux mais toujours d'actualité. Merci... Blablabla".



À 10 ans. D’actualité ? Il faut revoir ses définitions.

Regarde le post sur « International ». Le sujet est de 2006, il parle de Tiger. Tiger bon sang ! Cela n’a plus rien à voir avec les systèmes actuels.

Que quelqu’un ait un problème avec son mac en Tiger, Panther ou Leopard, ok. Il retrouve la réponse ou il ouvre une discussion.

Mais qu’on déterre un tel post pour des histoires de Big Sûr, Catalina ou même High Sierra, ça ne rime à rien.

Et encore, là, il ne s’agit que d’interface. Que faire avec les lignes de commandes périmées depuis des lustres ?

La réparation des autorisations ? Ça n’existe plus.

Ça peut même apporter de la confusion. Les sujets qui parlent de Rosetta à l’époque de Tiger, Leopard et Snow Leopard n’ont rien en commun avec le Rosetta de Big Sur.

*Je ne dis pas de supprimer les sujets*, cela reste une mine de renseignements, mais de les verrouiller parce que les problématiques abordées ne sauraient être « toujours d’actualité ».

Après, si ça interpèle quelqu’un, rien ne l’empêche d’ouvrir une discussion avec le vieux sujet indiqué en référence.


----------



## daffyb (31 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À 10 ans. D’actualité ? Il faut revoir ses définitions.
> 
> Regarde le post sur « International ». Le sujet est de 2006, il parle de Tiger. Tiger bon sang ! Cela n’a plus rien à voir avec les systèmes actuels.
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas contre le verrouillage, mais contre le fait qu'ils ne soient plus indexé et donc finalement introuvables je trouve ça dommage. Ça "efface" les archives et on perd du savoir.
Il faudrait les tagger comme "obsolètes" en indiquant que les manip ne sont peut-être plus bonnes, etc.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2021)

Oui, s’ils ne sont plus indexés, on perd du savoir. Ce serait dommage. Pas simple.


----------



## Fullcrum (31 Janvier 2021)

Donc la formule rabat-joie : sujet déjà traité XXXXX fois, fallait chercher ...  tombe dans le néant des algorithmes ...

Blague à part, pour " le peu " de déterrage, je laisserai comme ça. Et on a déjà vu pertinents les sujets anciens.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2021)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Donc la formule rabat-joie : sujet déjà traité XXXXX fois, fallait chercher ... tombe dans le néant des algorithmes ...


Non. Les sujets les plus répétés ne dates pas de dix ans. La plupart du temps même pas dix jours.


----------



## Fullcrum (31 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non. Les sujets les plus répétés ne dates pas de dix ans. La plupart du temps même pas dix jours.


C'était de l'humour ... ( pas grave )


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2021)

Faudrait ouvrir un fil dédié, parce que la on ne rigole plus. On se croirait dans le forum technique.


----------



## flotow (31 Janvier 2021)

Un bandeau avant la réponse ?
“Ce sujet est ancien et son contenu est considéré obsolète pour le matériel actuel”

j’ai deja vu ça sur des blogs techniques en en tête pour de la lecture. Ça permet de prendre ses précautions, tout en laissant la possibilité de lire & de répondre.

le spam, s’il n’est pas sur d’anciens sujets, il le sera sur de nouveaux, où il sera peut être plus difficile de le remarquer car les messages seront raccords avec le reste du sujet.


----------



## Sly54 (31 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 211121


Ton smiley est obsolète.
Du coup, on le laisse là ? On lui met un bandeau ?..


----------



## flotow (31 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ton smiley est obsolète.
> Du coup, on le laisse là ? On lui met un bandeau ?..


----------



## Lamahi (1 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

ça vient d’arriver 





__





						Erreur Codec dépassé sur fichier dmg
					

J'ai un fichier de qq GO qui est un fichier "dmg".  Je n'ai jamais eu de souci dans le passé pour ouvrir ces fichiers, ors je rencontre aujourd'hui une erruer lors de l'ouverture d'un nouveau fichier dmg : "codec dépassé"  que se passe t il?  que faut il faire pour avoir le bon codec?  merci




					forums.macg.co


----------



## patlek (1 Février 2021)

Il datait que de 2005 le post initial

(HHaaaaaa... 2005, c' était la belle époque... on allait boire des canons au bistrot, se marrer avec les copains, et si on était en veine,: un p'tit restau... hhaaaaa... c' était "autrefois" (soupir)


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> (HHaaaaaa... 2005, c' était la belle époque... on allait boire des canons au bistrot, se marrer avec les copains, et si on était en veine,: un p'tit restau... hhaaaaa... c' était "autrefois" (soupir)


C'est bien vrai :


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Février 2021)

Y'a pas que dans les forums techniques qu'on en trouve de belles !
Ce que me dit mon iPhone au sujet de la dernière mise à jour:
"Cette mise à jour corrige un problème pouvant entraîner l'affichage incorrect de la langue du profil de journalisation par la fonctionnalité Notifications d'exposition".
Comprenne qui pourra


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Février 2021)

Pas dans les forums techniques mais dans iOccasions ... Un 3GS à vendre pour 120 Euros hors service mais à part ça, fonctionne parfaitement ! 

iPhone 3GS à vendre (hors service !) 120 Euros


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Février 2021)

On se croirait revenu au temps de la "guerre froide" ... Quoique dans ce cas bien précis, c'est une guerre plutôt "chaude" qui s'annonce ! 

Ciel ! Mon mari !


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2021)

Ou, c’est pathétique. Ces deux là devraient communiqué avec un simple téléphone sans fonction smartphone et le problème serait résolu.


----------



## ze_random_bass (22 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

question : j’ai une aventure avec une femme mariée qui ne sait pas sécuriser son iPhone et qui le donne au premier venu, que faire ?

réponse : fuyez pauvre fou !


----------



## patlek (22 Février 2021)

Apparament, il est grillé; mais il voudrait faire comme si c'était qu"il étairt pas grillé

Sinon, quelle aventure:
"Aujourd'hui, elle vit en Italie, donc elle fait déplacement dans toute l'Italie.
Par contre, je souhaiterais qu'elle se localise aux Etats Unis"

Les aventuriers, globe trotters et tout ça.


----------



## Anthony (22 Février 2021)

MacG 117 : l'espion qui m'aimait.


----------



## Fullcrum (22 Février 2021)

Je ne sais pas s’il faut en rire ou en pleurer, les temps modernes ...


----------



## Powerdom (1 Mars 2021)

ou alors ils sont carrément parano. Je ne suis pas sur que la proposition donnée du icloud soit la bonne, car il me semble qu'on reçoit une alerte lorsqu'une demande de géolocalisation est demandée. Par contre partager sa géolocalisation est faisable. je le fais avec mon épouse lorsque je pars à moto.


----------



## Anthony (1 Mars 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur que la proposition donnée du icloud soit la bonne, car il me semble qu'on reçoit une alerte lorsqu'une demande de géolocalisation est demandée


Pas dans le cadre du partage familial.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2021)

__





						Imac big sur et CS3
					

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un imac big sur datant de 2017, j'essaye d'installer Photoshop CS3 mais il semble ne pas l'accepter tout comme d'ailleurs la suite office 2008. Est-ce normal ? Merci de vos réponses, cordialement, Hervé.




					forums.macg.co
				




  



(j’osais pas dans le sujet, cela aurait été quelque peu indélicat)


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Pas arrivé car la date de livraison n’est toujours pas arrivée...
mais déjà énervé !





__





						Par ou transite un mac book air avant d arriver chez nous?
					

Bonjour, j ai commandé un mac book air personnalisé qui doit arriver le 22 mars prochain. Apple m’a envoyé un message samedi 13 pour me dire que Dhl avait pris en compte ma commande. En fait, l étiquette de livraison a été créee par Apple mais Apple n a pas encore transmis le produit à Dhl.  J...




					forums.macg.co
				









						Faire une réclamation auprès d'APPLE et surtout obtenir une réponse
					

Bonjour, presque tout est dans le titre. J'aimerais poser une réclamation écrite chez Apple ET obtenir une réponse.  J'ai déjà expliqué mon problème aux Apple Advisor, et qui n'ont pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème. Après avoir louuuurdement insisté, ils m'ont donné une adresse mail pour...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> mais déjà énervé


Je croyais qu'à 71 ans on avait atteint une certaine zenitude...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je croyais qu'à 71 ans on avait atteint une certaine zenitude...



N'est pas  * grand gourou*  qui veut...


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Son doublon maléfique peut être !

Dr zebig & Mr Biloue


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Dit-on mdr quand on a 71 ans ? Le débat est ouvert !

https://forums.macg.co/threads/par-...ant-d-arriver-chez-nous.1355957/post-14019685


----------



## patlek (18 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Dit-on mdr quand on a 71 ans ? Le débat est ouvert !


Moi, du haut de mes 15 ans, je réponds "OUI!" (lol)


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

#stoplol


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Dit-on mdr quand on a 71 ans ? Le débat est ouvert !
> 
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/par-...ant-d-arriver-chez-nous.1355957/post-14019685



Ben la preuve que oui !!!... 

Mdr...


----------



## flotow (18 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ben la preuve que oui !!!...
> 
> Mdr...


Human fly : 52

trop jeune pour commenter, déso...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Dit-on mdr quand on a 71 ans ? Le débat est ouvert !


Pas de "mdr", ni de "ptdr", ni de "lol" pour moi ... les smileys marrants suffisent amplement !
Par contre, je décline toute responsabilité pour les gros mots utilisés par mes poilus dans leur thread dédié ! Ils sont entièrement libres de s'exprimer comme ils le veulent et ils ne s'en privent pas !  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas de "mdr", ni de "ptdr", ni de "lol" pour moi ... les smileys marrants suffisent amplement !
> Par contre, je décline toute responsabilité pour les gros mots utilisés par mes poilus dans leur thread dédié ! Ils sont entièrement libres de s'exprimer comme ils le veulent et ils ne s'en privent pas !  ...


Je sais où on va les retrouver tes bestioles : sur la scène des Césars l'année prochaine !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je sais où on va les retrouver tes bestioles : sur la scène des Césars l'année prochaine !


Lucky et Pistache : ouais ! et on enlèvera même nos fourrures sur scène !
Moi : pffff, dans vos cas, il n'y a plus grand chose à voir !  
Lucky et Pistache : gros salopard !  ... pervers catophile !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2021)

On en tient un bon !!!!! 

Il n'aura pas tenu longtemps !


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Mars 2021)

Je suis choqué.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je suis choqué.


Du coup, j'hésite à lui expliquer la différence entre iOS et Mac OS dans ce post …


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2021)

Je vous ai trouvé tous très "gentils" dans la façon de lui répondre ! Mais ... il ne le mérite pas !!!  

Perso, je lui aurais donné le conseil suivant :

_Ton problème est bien connu de tous sur ce forum ! Il est du à la perte de salinité des circuits de ton Mac ! Alors, le remède souverain est de préparer une bonne bassine d'eau chaude, d'y ajouter 5 kilos de sel, et de laisser tremper ton Mac dans cette solution toute une nuit afin de lui redonner une nouvelle jeunesse ... Et si, par hasard, ça ne marche pas, tu pourras toujours t'y baigner et bénéficier du même résultat ! A ton âge, ça ne pourra qu'être bénéfique ! _

Non mais !!!!


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Mars 2021)

Ça marche pour tous les macs ton tuto eau chaude et sel ?
J'ai un vieux macbook de 2007 qu'est pas en forme.
Que je ne perde pas 5kg de sel pour rien.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> tu pourras toujours t'y baigner


le cul, aurait dit Rika Zaraï !


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Avril 2021)

Monsieur Eugène Sans Gêne


----------



## pouppinou (4 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça marche pour tous les macs ton tuto eau chaude et sel ?
> J'ai un vieux macbook de 2007 qu'est pas en forme.
> Que je ne perde pas 5kg de sel pour rien.


Si c'est la Carte Graphique d'un MBP de 2007 qui merde alors bonne nouvelle, tu peux peut-être en avoir un neuf pour vice caché.
Pour moi cela avait fonctionné 11 après


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> Si c'est la Carte Graphique d'un MBP de 2007 qui merde alors bonne nouvelle, tu peux peut-être en avoir un neuf pour vice caché.
> Pour moi cela avait fonctionné 11 après


C'était de la blague, hein.
Mon 2007 va très bien.
En revanche j'avais réussi à faire passer 2 fois mon 2003 pour une histoire de carte mère.
Note qu'il s'est remis à déconner et que j'ai fini par laisser tomber.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2021)

Fullcrum a dit:


> Monsieur Eugène Sans Gêne


Discussion supprimée, ça devait être gratiné.


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Discussion supprimée, ça devait être gratiné.



Je ne me plains pas. Je me suis bien marré. 
Merci @Fullcrum de nous avoir signalé ce thread !


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Discussion supprimée, ça devait être gratiné.


Un nouveau membre qui n'arrivait pas à télécharger des films via un site de torrent au nom prédestiné que la charte m'interdit de citer (non, ce n'était pas gronib.com ni big-engin.fr) et qui demandait de l'aide.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Un nouveau membre qui n'arrivait pas à télécharger des films via un site de torrent au nom prédestiné que la charte m'interdit de citer (non, ce n'était pas gronib.com ni big-engin.fr) et qui demandait de l'aide.


Bon, aller, j'ose le dire, j'ai testé gronib.com sur mon navigateur.
En n'y croyant pas mais en me disant que ça me ferait marrer.
Bon, ça n'existe pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bon, aller, j'ose le dire, j'ai testé gronib.com sur mon navigateur.


... Toi aussi !!!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bon, aller, j'ose le dire, j'ai testé gronib.com sur mon navigateur.





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Toi aussi !!!!!!


Faut essayer le Dark Net...


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faut essayer le Dark Net...



Pour voir du nib de toutes les tailles, inutile de chercher sur le Dark Net...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour voir du nib de toutes les tailles, inutile de chercher sur le Dark Net...


Et dire que quand j'étais jeunot, je déployais des ruses de sioux pour aller zieuter les revues "spéciales" au fond de la librairie du quartier et qu'en plus je devais supporter le regard réprobateur et inquisiteur du libraire quand j'achetais de temps en temps un simple Playboy !!! (en fait, je n'osais pas acheter les "autres" revues !  ) 

Maintenant, un clic de souris et ça y est ! ... Alors qu'avant, j'étais excité 3 jours avant mon passage à la librairie !


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Maintenant, un clic de souris et ça y est ! ... Alors qu'avant, j'étais excité 3 jours avant mon passage à la librairie !


Surpris que tu aies encore des souris chez toi...


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2021)

Mon clavier a trop de touches


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Mon clavier a trop de touches



Malgré les lignes de code, tout n'est pas nécessairement à prendre au premier degré, dans les derniers développements du thread technique que tu cites.


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Malgré les lignes de code, tout n'est pas nécessairement à prendre au premier degré, dans les derniers développements du thread technique que tu cites.


Mon commentaire c’est par rapport au post #1, pas au dernier 
C’est un forum, pas un manga


----------



## isback (16 Avril 2021)

Oui le teasing c'est justement sur cela, il faut lire le développement du thread depuis le début, puis les arguments assez absurdes avancés et plus cela va plus on s'interroge; pourquoi? mais pourquoi? mais encore pourquoi? d'ailleurs c'est ce thread qui m'a donné envie de redonner vie à un nouveau moi-même ; il est flippant l'ami.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Mon commentaire c’est par rapport au post #1, pas au dernier
> C’est un forum, pas un manga



Moi, je me suis basé sur ton lien, qui ne pointait pas du tout sur le premier post, mais sur la deuxième page du thread ! 

Silnon, là, j'ai tout lu, et il y a des trucs intéressants, là-dedans. 
Premier et second degrés inclus ! 






Bloc de spoiler



Mais comment diable as-tu deviné que je lisais -entre autres- des mangas certes traduits en français mais avec un sens de lecture original préservé ???...


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2021)

Premier post et un déterrage de 8 ans


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Premier post et un déterrage de 8 ans


C'est visiblement un article spécialisé pour les archéologues.
Il a déjà été déterré une première fois au bout de 5 ans.
Laissons-le maturer et donnons-nous rendez-vous dans 9 ans (selon l'inflation que prend le déterrage à chaque fois).


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2021)

Quand on décoche une fonction, rassurez-moi, elle continue quand même de fonctionner en cachette, ou pas ?! Maintenant que le mal est fait, j'ai la flemme de tagguer mes photos à la mano…


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2021)

Je lui suggèrerai bien de demander à la NSA, mais j'ai pas leur numéro.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je lui suggèrerai bien de demander à la NSA, mais j'ai pas leur numéro.


J'ai regardé Snowden hier à la télé...


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai regardé Snowden hier à la télé...


Et donc ! Tous les numéros de téléphone bipent la NSA, ou pas ?


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Mai 2021)

pour mes sauvegardes de mails j'utilise le NSA Cloud.
2/3 mots bien placés dans le mail, et hop le NSA Cloud entre en action.
hyper pratique.
et GRATUIT.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> pour mes sauvegardes de mails j'utilise le NSA Cloud.
> 2/3 mots bien placés dans le mail, et hop le NSA Cloud entre en action.
> hyper pratique.
> et GRATUIT.


Mais va-t-en réussir à les récupérer après.


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Mai 2021)

en tous cas eux peuvent venir te récupérer


----------



## daffyb (16 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> en tous cas eux peuvent venir te récupérer


#Anthrax #WhiteHouse


----------



## Fullcrum (30 Mai 2021)

Nouveau déterrage


----------



## Anthony (31 Mai 2021)

Pour donner une « solution » stupide, c’est vraiment chouette la magie du référencement chez Google.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juin 2021)

je creuse ma tombe


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2021)

Aurions-nous un nouveau gagnant ? Mais non, mais non, je ne me moque pas, quoique.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> je creuse ma tombe



« Thémistocle » « Cimon » ?

Il lui reste « Périclès » « Cléon » et « Alcibiade ». M’enfin c’est sûr que ce n’est pas « Archimède ».


----------



## Anthony (23 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> M’enfin c’est sûr que ce n’est pas « Archimède ».


C’est très Démosthène. Un espoir, et puis plouf.


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2021)

Ah le retour de la revanche du rename de la petite maison à la volée...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2021)

Il reconnait qu'il est mauvais en informatique


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2021)

Pas simple à suivre avec tout ces noms d’oiseaux. En tout cas, c’est urgent. 





						Besoins d'aide s'il vous plait (Urgent)
					

Bonjour j'ai un gros gros problème , j'ai un fils de pute , désolé du Language mais ça commence sérieusement à m'agacer royalement , comme quoi apple n'est pas bien protéger   J'ai fait des restauration du iMac qui ne ma pas facilité la vie vue que le pirate est toujours dans mon iMac , je...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Chris K (16 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Pas simple à suivre avec tout ces noms d’oiseaux. En tout cas, c’est urgent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



« j'ai un *gros gros* problème », « pété un *gros* cable », « *gros* e… »

Il en a gros.


----------



## daffyb (16 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Pas simple à suivre avec tout ces noms d’oiseaux. En tout cas, c’est urgent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zut, c'est plus dispo putain de merde de fils de fille de joie


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Juillet 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> zut, c'est plus dispo putain de merde de fils de fille de joie


Merdre.
Y avait des gros mots exotiques ou rien que du classique (essentiellement injurieux envers les mamans - qui n'ont rien demandé) ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2021)

Pour un premier post...


----------



## Anthony (26 Juillet 2021)




----------



## Sly54 (26 Juillet 2021)

Pas besoin de _cleaner_ pour mettre sa machine à mal


----------



## Powerdom (26 Juillet 2021)

décidément c'est la série !


----------



## baron (27 Juillet 2021)

Faute avouée est à moitié pardonnée… 
— Ou pour être plus juste, il faut savoir reconnaître ses faiblesses. 
• https://forums.macg.co/threads/lire...interne-mac-2011-sur-son-nouveau-mac.1361725/


----------



## Sly54 (27 Juillet 2021)

Le roi des boulets :

il merdouille avec son iPhone : #3 
puis flingue son Mac tout neuf en faisant une fausse manip : #146


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2021)

Les macUsers ne demandent qu'à aider. Parce que donner la solution d'un problème 3 ans après et alors que le demandeur est titulaire d'un compte supprimé, moi je dis chapeau


----------



## Powerdom (9 Août 2021)

J'ai pas compris


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai pas compris


Euh ! Moi non plus ...


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai pas compris





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Moi non plus ...


Mais si, mais si, sauf que vous êtes arrivé trop tard, la réponse du membre a été supprimée.


----------



## Anthony (9 Août 2021)

(Toutes mes excuses, comme toujours.)


----------



## Neyres (9 Août 2021)

On nous a sucré la fin du film... pas cool


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Août 2021)

La réponse n’était pas idiote en soi. Ça parlait de boîte à pizza, (j’ai pas trop compris cette allusion - réminiscence des année 90 ?) mais cela indiquait aussi un programme sur le MAS qui faisait le travail demandé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La réponse n’était pas idiote en soi. Ça parlait de boîte à pizza, (j’ai pas trop compris cette allusion - réminiscence des année 90 ?) mais cela indiquait aussi un programme sur le MAS qui faisait le travail demandé.


Boîte à pizza


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Boîte à pizza


Ben oui, je sais mais pourquoi évoquer cela avec les Mac d’aujourd’hui ? Le Mac Mini est à peine une boite à bombons.


Nota : la version English de Wiki est mieux fournie en images (y’a même une NexT Station  )









						Pizza box form factor - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Powerdom (10 Août 2021)

désactiver la localisation. 
Toute la localisation ? 
Toute la localisation.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> désactiver la localisation.
> Toute la localisation ?
> Toute la localisation.


Je crois qu'il frise la parano !   ... fô nin exagérer quand même !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2021)

Un jour, j'ai fait flipper à mort un de mes voisins qui discutait de la sécurité de son smartphone, grâce à une petite appli de divertissement censée localiser n'importe quel n° de téléphone dans le monde entier !

J'étais à côté de lui et j'ouvre l'appli qui me demande d'introduire le n° à localiser - je lui demande son n°, je l'introduis et je sélectionne localiser - A sa grande surprise, sa localisation précise apparaît sur une carte ! Fallait voir sa tête !

Il n'a jamais pensé que c'était la localisation de *MON* téléphone qui apparaissait ! J'en rigole encore !


----------



## patlek (10 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il n'a jamais pensé que c'était la localisation de *MON* téléphone qui apparaissait ! J'en rigole encore !


 Holalalala!!!! Le truand!!!!


(Si çà se trouve, je me serais fait avoir pareil!!!)


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2021)

Déterrage…

L'écran de mon imac 24" 2021 fait le même bruit que celui de 2009, est-ce normal ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2021)

Sujet fermé par Anthony à l'instant. Je pense qu'il doit être abonné à ce fil


----------



## Anthony (12 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Sujet fermé par Anthony à l'instant. Je pense qu'il doit être abonné à ce fil


C’est devenu un incontournable de ma routine de modération, je dois dire.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Août 2021)

On ne peut même plus rigoler.


----------



## Anthony (19 Août 2021)

Retenez-moi : https://forums.macg.co/threads/batterie-qui-gonfle-a-quand-un-programme-de-reparation.1362541/


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Retenez-moi : https://forums.macg.co/threads/batterie-qui-gonfle-a-quand-un-programme-de-reparation.1362541/


Technicien spécialisé sur macOS 
Quand mème


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Retenez-moi


Je me suis lâché…

#désoléhéhéhé


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Retenez-moi : https://forums.macg.co/threads/batterie-qui-gonfle-a-quand-un-programme-de-reparation.1362541/


Merci pour cette mise en lumière de ce fil magnifique. 
J’ai donc du y participer.



aCLR a dit:


> Je me suis lâché…
> 
> #désoléhéhéhé


Déso pas déso on dirait…


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Déso pas déso on dirait…


Chuuuuut


----------



## Anthony (21 Août 2021)

flotow a dit:


> J’ai donc du y participer.


Merci de t’y être collé pour moi


----------



## Anthony (30 Août 2021)

Dheborab a dit:


> Personne ne peut expliquer ce problème.


N’est-il pas entre la chaise et l’écran ?


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2021)

__





						Arts graphiques - Problème de sortie des photos travaillées dans Photoshop 2021
					

Avant, j'avais El Capitan et CS4 impeccable ! Je ne mettais pas ouvrir image dans Photoshop mais allais dans le logiciel, retravaillais l'image que je replaçais dans mon dossier. Et quand je cliquais dessus, photo normale et non Aperçu.  Maintenant, avec Photoshop 2021 pour macOS Big Sur, si...




					forums.macg.co
				



Ça m’a l’air d’un problème plutôt simple, mais les explications qui décrivent le problème ne le sont pas !


----------



## baron (5 Septembre 2021)

C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire…


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2021)

C'est incompréhensible !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2021)

Et c'est son second sujet sur la question…


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et c'est son second sujet sur la question…


Fusion !


----------



## Madalvée (5 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour, j'admire votre patience mais moi des fois je perds mes nerfs sur ces sujets, je m'auto-ban pour me calmer une semaine et quand je reviens je vois que je me suis fait reprendre par un modérateur. Pas simple la veille bénévole sur les forums MacGé. En plus quand on paye l'abonnement on a l'impression qu'on ne devrait pas subir cela.


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Fusion !


Bon en fait non, ça a ramené un post avec Spotify dedans…


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Bon en fait non, ça a ramené un post avec Spotify dedans…


Non, c'est corrigé, j'ai viré son lien illégal.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Septembre 2021)

Ah mais il a posté son numéro !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Fusion !


J'ai atteins mon point de fusion lorsque j'ai lu « la fenêtre physique de l'application »


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah mais il a posté son numéro !


A supprimer je pense


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2021)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bonjour, j'admire votre patience


Bonjour et merci*


Madalvée a dit:


> mais moi des fois je perds mes nerfs sur ces sujets,


On avait remarqué**


Madalvée a dit:


> je m'auto-ban pour me calmer une semaine


Tu fais bien***


Madalvée a dit:


> et quand je reviens je vois que je me suis fait reprendre par un modérateur.


Rhôooooo****


Madalvée a dit:


> Pas simple la veille bénévole sur les forums MacGé.


À qui l'dis-tu !*****


Madalvée a dit:


> En plus quand on paye l'abonnement on a l'impression qu'on ne devrait pas subir cela.


M'enfin ! L'abo c'est pour profiter des contenus exclusifs publiés sur le site parent ! Il ne sert à rien ici pour l'instant. Attend la _amazing feature_ que nous prépare la rédaction. Je suis sûr qu'elle pensera à toi !******

* hi hi
** hé hé
*** hin hin hin
**** ho ho ho
***** hu hu
****** ha ha ha


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> * hi hi
> ** hé hé
> *** hin hin hin
> **** ho ho ho
> ...


Moi ce n'est pas dans le même sens...


ha ha ha
hu hu
ho ho ho
hin hin hin
hé hé
hi hi

...bon je suis parti très looooiiiiinnnnnnnnn.


----------



## flotow (5 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah mais il a posté son numéro !


Si tu cherches de l’argent pour faire construire une piscine, appelle !


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2021)

ALPAT ne répond plus…

ALPAT, si tu nous lis ici, je souhaite quand même comprendre et résoudre ton problème


----------



## Anthony (6 Septembre 2021)

Madalvée a dit:


> En plus quand on paye l'abonnement on a l'impression qu'on ne devrait pas subir cela.


Si aCLR te fait payer un abonnement pour les forums, dis-moi, qu’on l’embauche parce que c’est un génie maléfique.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> ALPAT ne répond plus…
> 
> ALPAT, si tu nous lis ici, je souhaite quand même comprendre et résoudre ton problème



De quoi tu parles @flotow ?


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> De quoi tu parles @flotow ?


De ta piscine


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2021)

Vu que cette personne est juste là pour donner des liens illégaux. Elle a sûrement construit une question avec Google translate. Voilà pourquoi c’est incompréhensible.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Une nana ???


Appel tu nous dira !


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Vu que cette personne est juste là pour donner des liens illégaux. Elle a sûrement construit une question avec Google translate. Voilà pourquoi c’est incompréhensible.


C'est quand même quelqu'un qui a pris le temps de répondre, et j'ai trouvé que même si ce n'était pas clair, ça avait plutôt l'air d'une personne que d'un robot.
Et puis il y a un site web dans son profil, sur un site correct.
Ca fait beaucoup d’effort pour poser un lien pourri.


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2021)

Locke qui regroupe des messages pour éviter le mode sms…

@Anthony il revient quand le mode qui regroupe les messages automatiquement ?


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> C'est quand même quelqu'un qui a pris le temps de répondre, et j'ai trouvé que même si ce n'était pas clair, ça avait plutôt l'air d'une personne que d'un robot.
> Et puis il y a un site web dans son profil, sur un site correct.
> Ca fait beaucoup d’effort pour poser un lien pourri.


Technique classique des spameurs. J'en vire chaque semaine des comme ça.

Ce sont de vrais personnes, mais elles finissent toujours par poster un lien vers un truc louche. LE but étant de paraitre légitime au départ et donc de semer le doute afin que le lien ne disparaisse pas trop vite.

Après, ce n'est pas ma juridiction, donc je ne ban pas. Mais jusqu'a présent, il n'y a pas eu de plainte il me semble


----------



## flotow (6 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Technique classique des spameurs. J'en vire chaque semaine des comme ça.
> 
> Ce sont de vrais personnes, mais elles finissent toujours par poster un lien vers un truc louche. LE but étant de paraitre légitime au départ et donc de semer le doute afin que le lien ne disparaisse pas trop vite.
> 
> Après, ce n'est pas ma juridiction, donc je ne ban pas. Mais jusqu'a présent, il n'y a pas eu de plainte il me semble


Attendons donc


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Locke qui regroupe des messages pour éviter le mode sms…
> 
> @Anthony il revient quand le mode qui regroupe les messages automatiquement ?


Lorsque tu commences à répondre à une demande sans avoir validé ta réponse et que tu as à faire à un membre qui balance 3 réponses en 10 secondes avec seulement 3 mots, tu laisses faire ?


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Lorsque tu commences à répondre à une demande sans avoir validé ta réponse et que tu as à faire à un membre qui balance 3 réponses en 10 secondes avec seulement 3 mots, tu laisses faire ?


J’ai pas vu les messages séparés.
La remarque n’est pas sur le contenu des messages, plus sur le non regroupement.

Moi aussi ça m’arrive de modifier un message encore et encore, même si je préférai poster et que ça s’accumule.


----------



## Anthony (7 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Moi aussi ça m’arrive de modifier un message encore et encore, même si je préférai poster et que ça s’accumule.


M’enfin au bout d’un moment, c’est aussi à toi de te contenir, si je peux me permettre. Les règles anti-flood ont toujours été très claires, et ce ne sont pas des mesures techniques qui vont les changer. (Mais nous divaguons.)


----------



## Anthony (7 Septembre 2021)

Alors là : https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-graver-un-site-internet-sur-un-dvd.1363193/


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Alors là : https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-graver-un-site-internet-sur-un-dvd.1363193/


J’ai posé la question que tout le monde se pose…

Cela dit, en lisant le poste, je me suis demandé si ce n’était pas pour en faire un dvd type gallerie… depuis un site type gallerie..

Et si c’est un spammeur…


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2021)

Dans la série « Je ne doute de rien ».





__





						10.12 Sierra - Logiciel installé sur plusieurs sessions, puis-je supprimer la session initiale pour les garder ?
					

Bonjour à tous,  Je souhaite vendre mon imac sierra, en laissant la suite Adobe dessus (je sais que beaucoup de jeunes graphistes sont intéressés de trouver Mac avec déjà les logiciels tant ils sont difficiles à avoir).   Donc pas de reinitialisation des paramètres d'usine possible.   En créant...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Powerdom (10 Septembre 2021)

Plus rien sur mon bureau


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Plus rien sur mon bureau


Vu qu’on ne voit que la partie gauche, peut être que les incomes sont à droite…


----------



## flotow (10 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Alors là : https://forums.macg.co/threads/comment-graver-un-site-internet-sur-un-dvd.1363193/


Merci de nous avoir montré ce fil qui ne vient pas d’un spammeur, mais qui ne semble pas posséder de conclusion…


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2021)

Déterrage « coup de gueule » !

(en même temps, l'a pas tort le pitbull)


----------



## Gwen (12 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Merci de nous avoir montré ce fil qui ne vient pas d’un spammeur, mais qui ne semble pas posséder de conclusion…


Surtout, j’admire le calme des intervenant. Moi, il y a longtemps que j’ai pété un câble en lisant les différentes interventions.

Surtout pour un site aussi moche, alors que le travail du peintre est exceptionnel.


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Surtout pour un site aussi moche, alors que le travail du peintre est exceptionnel.


Quand on pense que c'est fini, et bien non, ça continue.


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2021)

Quand je pense que la plupart des fils que j'ai ouvert pour des soucis techniques ont zéro réponse... :snif:


----------



## patlek (12 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand je pense que la plupart des fils que j'ai ouvert pour des soucis techniques ont zéro réponse... :snif:



Moi, c' est pire, je renonce meme a les ouvrir!


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand je pense que la plupart des fils que j'ai ouvert pour des soucis techniques ont zéro réponse... :snif:





patlek a dit:


> Moi, c' est pire, je renonce meme a les ouvrir!


Ayez l’air plus désespéré la prochaine fois !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Surtout, j’admire le calme des intervenant. Moi, il y a longtemps que j’ai pété un câble en lisant les différentes interventions.


Je plussoie


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Quand on pense que c'est fini, et bien non, ça continue.


Le truc que je ne comprends pas, c’est que tout aurait pu être fait en local.
Quand à la taille du site, il devrait avoir le contenu en local, et donc la connaître à l’avance.


----------



## Madalvée (12 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, c' est pire, je renonce meme a les ouvrir!


Ouvrez des fils dont le titre a déjà été utilisé 50 fois, il y a des spécialistes pour y répondre.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2021)

Moi y a un truc qui me travaille, un site qui fait 11,32 Go c'est pas top niveau énergie. À mon avis il n'est pas optimisé.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, c' est pire, je renonce meme a les ouvrir!


Et du coup, tu as des réponses ?


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi y a un truc qui me travaille, un site qui fait 11,32 Go c'est pas top niveau énergie. À mon avis il n'est pas optimisé.


Vu la question à laquelle on essaye de répondre, je pense que c’est une activité annexe.


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le truc que je ne comprends pas, c’est que tout aurait pu être fait en local.
> Quand à la taille du site, il devrait avoir le contenu en local, et donc la connaître à l’avance.


Disons qu'il se complique la vie pour pas grand chose, car de là à vouloir en faire la gravure dénote qu'il est resté dans les années 90. 



Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi y a un truc qui me travaille, un site qui fait 11,32 Go c'est pas top niveau énergie. À mon avis il n'est pas optimisé.


Tu peux, je viens de recommencer et voilà la taille que ça occupe...





...alors qu'est-ce qu'il sauvegarde ? Mais ça, je ne vais pas le demander tellement je suis époustouflé.


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2021)

2021, et on appelle toujours un film téléchargé un DIVX





__





						10.6 Snow Leopard - Plus rien du tout sur mon bureau
					

@ Sablam  Tout est dans le dossier de compte intitulé imac dont la taille est de 225 Gi = 242 Go. On fait descendre l'enquête à présent dans ce dossier d'utilisateur.  - passe la commande affichée :  du -sh /Users/imac/*  et saisie :  du )sh =Users=imac=⇧!  comme tu peux le voir > la progression...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Disons qu'il se complique la vie pour pas grand chose, car de là à vouloir en faire la gravure dénote qu'il est resté dans les années 90.
> 
> 
> Tu peux, je viens de recommencer et voilà la taille que ça occupe...
> ...


Au moins on sait que ce n’est pas un spammeur…


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Au moins on sait que ce n’est pas un spammeur…


Non, non, il est là depuis pas mal de temps, son souci est de ne pas suivre à la lettre les recommandations.


----------



## Anthony (13 Septembre 2021)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ouvrez des fils dont le titre a déjà été utilisé 50 fois, il y a des spécialistes pour y répondre.


Et des admins pour les supprimer de bon matin, parce qu’il est entendu qu’il n’a que ça à faire.


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Et des admins pour les supprimer de bon matin, parce qu’il est entendu qu’il n’a que ça à faire.


Ca fait du chiffre pour ton évaluation annuelle !

sinon j’ai remarqué récemment pas mal de “modifié par un administrateur”, y compris sur mes messages… sans voir de différence dans le contenu (ni de déplacement). C’est quoi ?


----------



## Anthony (13 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ca fait du chiffre pour ton évaluation annuelle !


Si j’étais payé au nombre d’interventions dans les forums, je serais millionaire.



flotow a dit:


> sinon j’ai remarqué récemment pas mal de “modifié par un administrateur”, y compris sur mes messages… sans voir de différence dans le contenu (ni de déplacement). C’est quoi ?


La plupart du temps, je me contente de déplacer des messages/clarifier des titres/ajouter des préfixes. Je ne modifie jamais le contenu des messages.


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Si j’étais payé au nombre d’interventions dans les forums, je serais millionaire.


Un job en or


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

DVD SAUVEGARDE WORDPRESS


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2021)

Au moins on a finis par lui faire cracher le morceau sur ses besoin de sauvegarde. Maintenant, il faut qu’il accepte d‘utiliser un aspirateur de site et que tout ne marche pas forcément hors ligne.


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

maco qui depuis 24h voit qu’il y a 100 GB de DIVX et qui tout doucement va les déplacer ailleurs.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Septembre 2021)

Que j'te foutrais tout ça à la poubelle...


----------



## Anthony (13 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Que j'te foutrais tout ça à la poubelle...


Presque tous les jours depuis le début du sujet, je passe le curseur sur le bouton _Supprimer_, et puis je me ravise. Je ne sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

Je suis, ça me fait bien rigoler…
deja hier quand il faisait les lettres de l’alphabet  

maco, si tu nous lis… avoue que tu n’aimes pas le Finder !


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Septembre 2021)

il me semble que l'utilisateur n'a pas accès au Finder puisque le Mac ne démarre pas


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> il me semble que l'utilisateur n'a pas accès au Finder puisque le Mac ne démarre pas


Oui.
Mais il ne démarre pas car il n’y a plus de place
Place occupée par des vidéos téléchargées.
Place qui pourrait être faite simplement (après avoir monté le disque) par :

```
rm -rf /Users/imac/Desktop/DIVX\ VU
```

Au lieu de copier des fichiers en single user vers une clé USB… qui seront sûrement supprimé dans un futur proche.
Ou alors c’est pour éviter d’utiliser rm en single user qu’il fait toute cette manip.


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi.


Nous sommes face à une personne qui utilise macos d'une drôle de manière… Mettre tout l'ordi sur le bureau, 0 byte dans le dossier applications, c'était jusqu'à lors du jamais vu pour moi… Alors voir la patience avec laquelle les intervenants, macomaniac en tête, l'aident pour lui rendre l'accessibilité à son mac sous snow leopard sans ne rien dézinguer, ça m'épate… même si je n'y comprends foutre rien ! Et qu'à la place de cette personne, mon ordi aurait appris à voler… loin… très loin !


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Nous sommes face à une personne qui utilise macos d'une drôle de manière… Mettre tout l'ordi sur le bureau, 0 byte dans le dossier applications, c'était jusqu'à lors du jamais vu pour moi… Alors voir la patience avec laquelle les intervenants, macomaniac en tête, l'aident pour lui rendre l'accessibilité à son mac sous snow leopard sans ne rien dézinguer, ça m'épate… même si je n'y comprends foutre rien ! Et qu'à la place de cette personne, mon ordi aurait appris à voler… loin… très loin !


L’occasion d’en changer pour un avec plus d’espace !


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2021)

_Et qu'à la place de cette personne, mon ordi aurait appris à voler… loin… très loin !_
Ah ben voila 'j'y suis pour rien, c'est la faute à l'informatique'


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> 'j'y suis pour rien, c'est la faute à l'informatique'


Toujours ! :style:


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Toujours ! :style:


C’est peut être ce qui est arrivé au giga set…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Presque tous les jours depuis le début du sujet, je passe le curseur sur le bouton _Supprimer_, et puis je me ravise. Je ne sais pas pourquoi.


 ... Heureusement que tu ne passes pas régulièrement par le portfolio ...  (on a frisé la censure avec Louise !)
Tout en espérant que tu aimes bien les matous !!!  ...


----------



## Anthony (13 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Heureusement que tu ne passes pas régulièrement par le portfolio ...


Tu viens de comprendre pourquoi il y avait _deux _modérateurs.


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Oui.
> Mais il ne démarre pas car il n’y a plus de place
> Place occupée par des vidéos téléchargées.
> Place qui pourrait être faite simplement (après avoir monté le disque) par :
> ...


donc il n'a pas accès au Finder. je répondais cela car tu disais "Maco tu n'aimes pas le Finder", mais dans l'idée qu'il devrait l'utiliser. or ce n'est pas possible ici.


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> donc il n'a pas accès au Finder. je répondais cela car tu disais "Maco tu n'aimes pas le Finder", mais dans l'idée qu'il devrait l'utiliser. or ce n'est pas possible ici.


En fait, c’était pour dire que maco préfère faire le plus de manips dans le terminal que depuis le Finder.
Car en supprimant un gros fichier depuis le terminal, ça permet de redémarrer sur le Finder.

Alors que la il était parti pour faire une copie depuis le terminal vers un disque externe (don’t il ne connaissait même pas le format !), puis une suppression. C’est juste plus long, et moins agréable pour l’utilisateur (en particulier le clavier qwerty en single user)


----------



## Anthony (13 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> et moins agréable pour l’utilisateur


C’est pas la bio de Maco, ça ?


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> C’est pas la bio de Maco, ça ?


Quand je vois les chaînes de caractères qu’il sort pour les équivalences azerty, je n’aimerai pas être un novice à taper ça…
par contre, je pense qu’il a un programme pour les convertir


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2021)

90 messages pour supprimer quelques fichiers 




__





						10.6 Snow Leopard - Plus rien du tout sur mon bureau
					

Bonjour  Ce matin j'allume mon Mac OS X version 10.6.8 et là, surprise : plus rien sur mon bureau et un écran bleu vide. Avant ça j'ai reçu ces 2 derniers jours un message me disant que mon disque dur était plein...  J'y connais rien quelqu'un peut-il m'aider s'il vous plaît ? Merci par avance




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2021)

Et combien de commandes terminal à taper en qwerty ?


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et combien de commandes terminal à taper en qwerty ?


Ça c’est vraiment le plus difficile.
Et je n’ai pas compris pourquoi maco voulait tout faire déplacer. C’était encore au moins 20 messages !
Ca tenait en un post (mais j’ai laissé maco faire car il a l’habitude de suivre ses sujets).   
Surtout que des la premier image, on pouvait lire DIVX partout, ça paraissait clair qu’il y avait facilement moyen  de faire de la place la dedans.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Et je n’ai pas compris pourquoi maco voulait tout faire déplacer. C’était encore au moins *20 messages* !


Vous me faites doucement rigoler !  

Et ici, combien de messages pour s'acharner sur maco qui s'échine à trouver des solutions convenant à *chaque* utilisateur en fonction de *son* problème ??? 

Même si je n'y comprends rien, que c'est vachement compliqué, et que, pour moi, le terminal "c'est le diable", j'estime qu'il faudrait un minimum de respect pour ses connaissances et son acharnement ! 

Beaucoup d'entre nous doivent la vie (informatique, bien sûr !) à maco !  

Ceci dit, sans animosité aucune, je retourne chez mes poilus !  ...


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous me faites doucement rigoler !
> 
> Et ici, combien de messages pour s'acharner sur maco qui s'échine à trouver des solutions convenant à *chaque* utilisateur en fonction de *son* problème ???
> 
> ...


On ne dit pas le contraire 
J’ai l’impression que parfois il fait des détours car c’est une réflexion intéressante pour lui !
Je n’utilise pas apfs, mais quand je lit ses messages, j’ai l’impression que le terminal est la solution la plus pratique (sinon l’unique).
Après, il y a une différence quand tu fais quelque chose pour toi ou pour quelqu’un d’autre (deja, tu dois demander )


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je retourne chez mes poilus !


Vous noterez qu'il vit chez ses chats et pas l'inverse comme d'ordinairement constaté, hé hé hé


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous noterez qu'il vit chez ses chats et pas l'inverse comme d'ordinairement constaté, hé hé hé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anthony (14 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Je n’utilise pas apfs, mais quand je lit ses messages, j’ai l’impression que le terminal est la solution la plus pratique (sinon l’unique).


Il mérite assez peu son pseudo. Encore ce matin, j’ai supprimé un de ses pavés indigestes… alors que la solution tenait en deux clics dans l’interface graphique. Mais ça implique 1) de voir macOS autrement que comme un joli UNIX 2) de prendre en compte la question du membre en panique plutôt que de ressortir les mêmes réponses toutes cuites et pas forcément adaptées au cas précis et 3) de vouloir donner des clés pour faire progresser les membres plutôt que saucissonner une réponse en douze messages* (tous les moyens sont bons pour faire exploser le compteur de messages) et maintenir les membres dans un état de minorité† (et donc on a des gens qui ne comprennent pas ce qu’est un forum, se contentent de poser leur petit message et de copier-coller des commandes sans les comprendre, et demandent la suppression de leur compte dans la foulée‡). Ça a l’air profond, les alignements de commandes, et il faut bien dire que ça dépanne sur le moment, mais c’est incroyablement superficiel au long cours de la manière dont c’est présenté. M’enfin, c’est un problème que le temps règlera. Et pour le reste, comme dirait l’autre, il y a les sujets uniques.

(*Ce qui me fatigue le plus avec son cas, mais †ce n’est malheureusement pas le seul qui aborde la chose comme ça. Et ‡ça c’est le truc qui m’inquiète vraiment, parce qu’on est en train de tuer ce qui fait le sel des forums.)


----------



## daffyb (14 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Il mérite assez peu son pseudo. Encore ce matin, j’ai supprimé un de ses pavés indigestes… alors que la solution tenait en deux clics dans l’interface graphique. Mais ça implique 1) de voir macOS autrement que comme un joli UNIX 2) de prendre en compte la question du membre en panique plutôt que de ressortir les mêmes réponses toutes cuites et pas forcément adaptées au cas précis et 3) de vouloir donner des clés pour faire progresser les membres plutôt que saucissonner une réponse en douze messages* (tous les moyens sont bons pour faire exploser le compteur de messages) et maintenir les membres dans un état de minorité† (et donc on a des gens qui ne comprennent pas ce qu’est un forum, se contentent de poser leur petit message et de copier-coller des commandes sans les comprendre, et demandent la suppression de leur compte dans la foulée‡). Ça a l’air profond, les alignements de commandes, et il faut bien dire que ça dépanne sur le moment, mais c’est incroyablement superficiel au long cours de la manière dont c’est présenté. M’enfin, c’est un problème que le temps règlera. Et pour le reste, comme dirait l’autre, il y a les sujets uniques.
> 
> (*Ce qui me fatigue le plus avec son cas, mais †ce n’est malheureusement pas le seul qui aborde la chose comme ça. Et ‡ça c’est le truc qui m’inquiète vraiment, parce qu’on est en train de tuer ce qui fait le sel des forums.)


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Il mérite assez peu son pseudo. Encore ce matin, j’ai supprimé un de ses pavés indigestes… alors que la solution tenait en deux clics dans l’interface graphique. Mais ça implique 1) de voir macOS autrement que comme un joli UNIX 2) de prendre en compte la question du membre en panique plutôt que de ressortir les mêmes réponses toutes cuites et pas forcément adaptées au cas précis et 3) de vouloir donner des clés pour faire progresser les membres plutôt que saucissonner une réponse en douze messages* (tous les moyens sont bons pour faire exploser le compteur de messages) et maintenir les membres dans un état de minorité† (et donc on a des gens qui ne comprennent pas ce qu’est un forum, se contentent de poser leur petit message et de copier-coller des commandes sans les comprendre, et demandent la suppression de leur compte dans la foulée‡). Ça a l’air profond, les alignements de commandes, et il faut bien dire que ça dépanne sur le moment, mais c’est incroyablement superficiel au long cours de la manière dont c’est présenté. M’enfin, c’est un problème que le temps règlera. Et pour le reste, comme dirait l’autre, il y a les sujets uniques.
> 
> (*Ce qui me fatigue le plus avec son cas, mais †ce n’est malheureusement pas le seul qui aborde la chose comme ça. Et ‡ça c’est le truc qui m’inquiète vraiment, parce qu’on est en train de tuer ce qui fait le sel des forums.)


Je trouve que ce message ressemble à un pavé comme maco sait en faire…
Mais il te manque encore le _bon_ *formatage*.

Effectivement, après tout ces messages, j’ai l’impression qu’un pas a pas reproductible par tout le monde serait plus simple.
Y’en a qui regardent leur compteur de message sur macg ? C’est masqué par défaut (enfin, chez moi ça semble être comme ça).


----------



## Anthony (14 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> C’est masqué par défaut (enfin, chez moi ça semble être comme ça).


Devine pourquoi ça l’est, maintenant. (On a quand même eu le droit à un concours de bites, avec la création de faux comptes pour créer des faux sujets, ou augmenter les compteurs de réactions. M’enfin.)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2021)

En fait, recevoir une réponse de maco me fait penser qu'il me considère assez intelligent et cultivé informatiquement que pour comprendre ce qu'il m'explique ... ça flatte mon ego !


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2021)

> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Mais l'ambiance de précipitation pratique qui pesait sur ce fil à empêché la poursuite d'une entreprise de clonage qui ne dépendait plus que d'un simple redémarrage pour se trouver débloquée.


Quand j’ai écris ça :


> *Et je n’ai pas compris pourquoi maco voulait tout faire déplacer. C’était encore au moins 20 messages !*


J’avais raison !


Hinhinhin, pourquoi ne pas vouloir faire au plus court ?
Il n’y avait clairement pas besoin d’un clonage.

maco : tu fais ça pour toi ou pour l’utilisateur ? S’il n’y a pas besoin de faire quelque chose, pourquoi vouloir quand même le faire ?

p.s: @Anthony la redaction dun message depuis un iPad est particulièrement difficile, avec du texte parfois disparaît ou ne reste pas à sa place…


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Devine pourquoi ça l’est, maintenant. (On a quand même eu le droit à un concours de bites, avec la création de faux comptes pour créer des faux sujets, ou augmenter les compteurs de réactions. M’enfin.)


Il se passe toujours des choses dingues sur ce forum et je ne suis jamais au courant.


----------



## Anthony (14 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> p.s Anthony la redaction dun message depuis un iPad est particulièrement difficile, avec du texte parfois disparaît ou ne reste pas à sa place…


Et je m’en plains tous les jours ou presque, mais ce n’est malheureusement pas de mon ressort.


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Et je m’en plains tous les jours ou presque, mais ce n’est malheureusement pas de mon ressort.


Ca mérite une boule rouge !


----------



## radioman (14 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Et je m’en plains tous les jours ou presque, mais ce n’est malheureusement pas de mon ressort.


[  ]
tu m'étonne que le texte saute, si quelqu'un met des ressorts ! …
[/]


----------



## Anthony (14 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ca mérite une boule rouge !


_Your wish is my command_.



radioman a dit:


> [  ]
> tu m'étonne que le texte saute, si quelqu'un met des ressorts ! …
> [/]


Comme je dois aller me préparer au _special event_ de ce soir, disons que boule « ahah ».


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2021)

Un jour, un pote me téléphone en me disant qu'il a des problèmes avec son MacBook Air ... je lui conseille donc d'aller chercher de l'aide sur MacGé en lui disant que mon pseudo forumien est macomaniac pour me faire mousser !  

Mauvaise pioche ... 2 jours après il arrive chez moi avec son portable en me disant : "Ce serait peut être plus simple que tu t'en occupes directement !" 

Croyez-moi ou non, son problème a été résolu en deux coups de cuiller à pot ! Et plus de soucis pour mon pote parce que maintenant, ... il n'a plus de MacBook Air qui est entré en phase terminale ! Il s'en sert maintenant de presse papiers ! 

Bon ! C'est pas vrai hein ! Mais ça aurait pu l'être !  ... Sacré maco !


----------



## flotow (15 Septembre 2021)

nemrod qui a presque le même avatar que @gKatarn


----------



## gKatarn (15 Septembre 2021)

C'est un faux éhonté, vais lui mettre une rafale de blaster...


----------



## flotow (17 Septembre 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> C'est un faux éhonté, vais lui mettre une rafale de blaster...


Tiens tiens, pour une fois ca vise juste


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2021)

Je teste les commandes du Terminal sans aucune sauvegarde.
Je suis un Warrior !


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je teste les commandes du Terminal sans aucune sauvegarde.
> Je suis un Warrior !


YOLO !


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je teste les commandes du Terminal sans aucune sauvegarde.
> Je suis un Warrior !


J’ai fait ça dans ma bibliothèque iTunes avec un script ou il y avait un rm, trop ambitieux, au lieu de faire une premiere passe en lecture. 
maintnenant j’ai des trous dedans !


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Septembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je teste les commandes du Terminal sans aucune sauvegarde.
> Je suis un Warrior !


Soyons réalistes, ne font des sauvegardes que ceux qui :
1 - ont senti passer le vent du couperet à l'occasion d'une expérimentation risquée.
2- ce sont déjà fait une descente d'organe en cherchant un dossier qui "mais je l'avais mis là, bordel, où qu'il est passé ?"
3 - ont déjà perdu des trucs.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Soyons réalistes, ne font des sauvegardes que ceux qui :
> 1 - ont senti passer le vent du couperet à l'occasion d'une expérimentation risquée.
> 2- ce sont déjà fait une descente d'organe en cherchant un dossier qui "mais je l'avais mis là, bordel, où qu'il est passé ?"
> 3 - ont déjà perdu des trucs.


4- Lisent les forums MacGé avec assiduité…


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> 4- Lisent les forums MacGé avec assiduité…


Ah , c'est pour cela que je fais pas de sauvegarde


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> 4- Lisent les forums MacGé avec assiduité…


5 - travaillent ou ont travaillé dans l'informatique...


----------



## Madalvée (19 Septembre 2021)

6-savent qu'ils ont absolument tout en dématérialisé de nos jours.


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> 5 - travaillent ou ont travaillé dans l'informatique...


Pas forcement. Car dans certain cas c’est fait pour toi.
Donc n’as donc pas cette impression de faire des sauvegardes, alors qu’en fait il y a des snapshot h/j/s/m !


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Pas forcement. Car dans certain cas c’est fait pour toi.
> Donc n’as donc pas cette impression de faire des sauvegardes, alors qu’en fait il y a des snapshot h/j/s/m !


Même TimeMachine il faut l'activer. En 40 ans d'informatique je n'en n'ai jamais eu besoin de sauvegarde, mais si tu savais le nombre de pingouins qui appelaient le service 'dis, tu as une sauvegarde du fichier X (ou de la VM  Y), j'ai touché à rien (ben tiens) mais mes données sont vérolées'. Si ceux-la ne font pas de sauvegarde chez eux je ne les plaindrais pas.


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Même TimeMachine il faut l'activer. En 40 ans d'informatique je n'en n'ai jamais eu besoin de sauvegarde, mais si tu savais le nombre de pingouins qui appelaient le service 'dis, tu as une sauvegarde du fichier X (ou de la VM  Y), j'ai touché à rien (ben tiens) mais mes données sont vérolées'. Si ceux-la ne font pas de sauvegarde chez eux je ne les plaindrais pas.


Chez moi c’est ccc toutes les heures vers un autre disque interne, plus clone sur un disque externe quand il monte. Mais pas de TM.


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Septembre 2021)

pas de TM pour moi, je sauvegarde sur un NAS et sur un DD externe régulièrement (les photos et les BD).
comme je n'ai rien de particulier sur le MacBook, je peux le réinstaller n'importe quand sans souci.
mais comme il n'y a rien de particulier dessus il ne plante jamais


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2021)

Oui mais vous vous faites des sauvegardes. On parlait de ceux qui n'en font pas


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2021)

Des sauvegardes ? C’est so 90. Les gamins d’aujourd’hui mettent tout sur Facebook. Et quand ils ont un crash, récupèrent les images en basse résolution une par une en pleurant à chaude larme en se lamentant d’avoir perdu tous les souvenir de la naissance de leur enfant.

bon, ça doit bien faire 60 jour que je n’ai pas branché mon disque Time machine. Je ne devrais pas donner de leçon. Mais j’ai d’autres moyens de sauvegarde. ça fait 30 ans que je n’ai plus perdu de fichier. Mais mon premier crash, je m’en souviens parfaitement.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui mais vous vous faites des sauvegardes. On parlait de ceux qui n'en font pas


J'ai jamais fais de sauvegarde TM


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai jamais fais de sauvegarde TM


Ki c le prochain à créer un fil pour de la récup


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ki c le prochain à créer un fil pour de la récup


Bah non , j'ai rien dans mon Mac 





Mais je peux avoir besoin d'aide quand mème


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2021)

Réponses étranges :




__





						araf
					






					forums.macg.co


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah non , j'ai rien dans mon Mac
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 239335
> 
> ...


Ouvre un fil, il y a trop de gris dans cette barre…


----------



## Sly54 (20 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Réponses étranges :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ménage fait


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2021)

Je comprend pas la taille


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je comprend pas la taille


C'est pourtant simple, j'ai à peu prêt le même type de main en taille. Logique que cela soit plus large que long, c'est rassurant.


----------



## flotow (21 Septembre 2021)

Spam ou pas spam ?




__





						disparition de l'un des deux navigateurs
					

bonjour sur Macos quand dans Firefox et passe a Chrome l'un des deux navigateur disparait du bureau ou puis je supprimer cette action  dans MABIGSUR ? merci d'avance




					forums.macg.co
				




C’est le retour du même…
@Anthony vu que je pense que c’est toi qui a supprimé mon message : c’est un spam ou pas un spam ? Parce que la dernière fois on a commencé à répondre, et puis pouf, plus rien. Voir le message de Gwen qui disait qu’il pensait que c’était un spam.


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Spam ou pas spam ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et bien, il continue à répondre…


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> il continue à répondre…


Et moi de n'y rien comprendre… Mais bon, ça n'est pas comme si je comprenais quoi que ce soit à la tech…


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et moi de n'y rien comprendre… Mais bon, ça n'est pas comme si je comprenais quoi que ce soit à la tech…


On voit ça tout les jours et on ne dit rien !


----------



## Anthony (22 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Spam ou pas spam ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un spammeur, en règle générale, ça ne répond pas. Vous avez juste affaire à une personne âgée de 70 ans, qui n’est pas forcément à l’aise avec l’informatique, et ne connait pas forcément les bons termes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Vous avez juste affaire à une personne âgée de 70 ans, qui n’est pas forcément à l’aise avec l’informatique, et ne connait pas forcément les bons termes.


 ... C'est connu ! Passé 70 ans on est tous des gagas et/ou des boulets !!!! ...


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Vous avez juste affaire à une personne âgée de 70 ans, qui n’est pas forcément à l’aise avec l’informatique, et ne connait pas forcément les bons termes.



« Et  le munster, mon cher Watson! » disait Sherlock lors d’un voyage du côté de Colmar…
C’est bien connu, il n’y a que les vieux qui ne sont pas à l’aise avec le jargon informatique.


----------



## Anthony (22 Septembre 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> C’est bien connu, il n’y a que les vieux qui ne sont pas à l’aise avec le jargon informatique.


Depuis quand « qui » veut dire « donc » ? On voit de ces trucs à la terrasse…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... C'est connu ! Passé 70 ans on est tous des gagas et/ou des boulets !!!! ...


J'ai connu ça quand j'étais à l'hosto avec une jeune infirmière stagiaire qui me disait tous les jours : "Faites attention quand vous promenez en blouse dans le couloir ... on voit vos fesses !" ou "Si vous devez faire pipi, je vous conseille de vous asseoir sur le WC, comme ça vous n'en mettrez pas partout !" ...  

Boulet ... peut-être ! Sénile ... non !!!  ... ou du moins pas encore !


----------



## Gwen (22 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai connu ça quand j'étais à l'hosto avec une jeune infirmière stagiaire qui me disait tous les jours : "Faites attention quand vous promenez en blouse dans le couloir ... on voit vos fesses !" ou "Si vous devez faire pipi, je vous conseille de vous asseoir sur le WC, comme ça vous n'en mettrez pas partout !" ...
> 
> Boulet ... peut-être ! Sénile ... non !!!  ... ou du moins pas encore !


Elle voulait peut être t'inviter à te promener plus souvent pour admirer ton postérieur.


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Septembre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Depuis quand « qui » veut dire « donc » ? On voit de ces trucs à la terrasse…



« qui » veut dire « donc » « quand » on lit ce qui précède…   
Ceci dit, pour les vieux (dont je suis), c'est pas totalement faux. Y'a même un peu de vrai


----------



## Anthony (22 Septembre 2021)

Polo35230 a dit:


> « qui » veut dire « donc » « quand » on lit ce qui précède…


Tu projettes, mon vieux, tu projettes.


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2021)

Qui ?


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?


Donc


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Donc


Quand


----------



## flotow (22 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand


Là


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Là


Quoi ?


----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> comme ça vous n'en mettrez pas partout !" ...
> 
> Boulet ... peut-être ! Sénile ... non !!!  ... ou du moins pas encore !



Hun hun....









						Messieurs, faire pipi assis est meilleur pour la prostate !
					

30 % des Japonais font pipi assis. Et si on s'y mettait aussi en France pour une meilleure santé urinaire ?




					www.santemagazine.fr


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2021)

J'hésite...


----------



## patlek (23 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> J'hésite...



Non mais attend... c' est un "Romuald", alors évidement... Ils sont pas trés loin de dépasser les Régis, y paraitrait...


----------



## Madalvée (25 Septembre 2021)

J'ai remarqué que tous ceux qui reformaient leur Mac et avaient un souci avaient un problème avec le participe passé.


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2021)

Merci pour cette remarque !

Pas plus claire que les messages de certains – spammeur ou pas – mais c'est pas grave, ça vient du cœur !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Septembre 2021)

spameur ou pas spameur ?


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> spameur ou pas spameur ?


Ça ne pointe sur rien.
Nos modos amis sont passés par là ?


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça ne pointe sur rien.
> Nos modos amis sont passés par là ?


Oui, je l'ai passé à la trappe, un message en English c'est poubelle, du moins c'est la coutume.


----------



## flotow (26 Septembre 2021)

Double chiffre





						iPhone 11 Pro - iPhone 11 Pro Numéro de série différent
					

Bonjour J’ai acheté mon ifone 11pro max 64 go couleur vert mais je me rend compte que le numéro de série sur la boîte est différent de celui à l’intérieur du téléphone et après recherche sur kelpom le numéro sur la boîte correspond plutôt à un ifone 11pro max de 256go de couleur vert. Est ce une...




					forums.macg.co
				




Ce que je remarque, c’est que l’acheteur a quand même voulu vérifier si quelque chose était louche, mais après achat.


----------



## Sly54 (30 Septembre 2021)

Encore une génie qui efface son disque interne par erreur


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Encore une génie qui efface son disque interne par erreur


Bah, j'en connais un qui ne savait pas quoi faire de sa journée


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2021)

On prends les paris, il avait pas de sauvegarde ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> On prends les paris, il avait pas de sauvegarde ?


Ben non, car tu as de forte chance de gagner, ce n’est pas très équilibré comme paris.

Si vous vous ennuyez, n’hésitez pas à continuer la lecture de ce fil, c’est impressionant : le mec sait soit disant faire des sites mais ne sait même pas comment placer des données sur une clef USB. Bon, je comprends mieux la sale gueule des sites en question.




__





						Comment graver un site internet sur un dvd
					

formater une clé USB en exFAT en Table de partition GUID  Bonjour Locke, Comment ?




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2021)

J'avais oublié ce fil ! merci du rappel @gwen. donc là nous en sommes à la non maitrise du simple copié collé et il se lance dans la "fabrication" de site web !


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2021)

L’ambiance me semble un peu pourrie dans les forums technique et d’opinion en ce moment. Ça va souvent au clash.
A : oui
B : non

A vos votes.


----------



## daffyb (5 Octobre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> L’ambiance me semble un peu pourrie dans les forums technique et d’opinion en ce moment. Ça va souvent au clash.
> A : oui
> B : non
> 
> A vos votes.


C : noui


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2021)

Tahiti Noui ?


----------



## Anthony (5 Octobre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> A vos votes.


D : Obi-wan Kenobi.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Octobre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> A vos votes.


E : je sais pas, j'ai poney ( ©les_copains_d'en_face)


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2021)

F: Stéphanie de Monaco


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Octobre 2021)




----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> E : je sais pas, j'ai poney ( ©les_copains_d'en_face)


Ça c’était plutôt pour 
G : poney


----------



## Gwen (5 Octobre 2021)

A - voté


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2021)

J'ai pas remarqué


----------



## Powerdom (9 Octobre 2021)

encore un disque effacé, j'adore la réponse 3


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2021)

Parano ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2021)

@Locke à fusionné les sujets. c'est par ici maintenant


----------



## daffyb (19 Octobre 2021)

oui


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Octobre 2021)

Ce n’est pas dans le « technique » mais ça vaut le coup d’œil :




__





						comment pirater un téléphone
					

Bonjour,  Mon titre se veut volontairement provocateur.  ce matin sur France Inter, j'écoutais le député Jean Jacques URVOAS à l'occasion de la remise de ce jour de son rapport de la Délégation parlementaire au renseignement qui rendu est rendu public ce jeudi.  Ce matin il précisait qu'il...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Jura39 (21 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n’est pas dans le « technique » mais ça vaut le coup d’œil :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un bon Spam 
j'ai fais le ménage


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2021)

je sais pas si c'est du SPAM. le mec à un linkedind complet un site web etc etc. je l'avais signalé ce matin.
C'est moi qui avait ouvert le sujet en plus !


----------



## Gwen (21 Octobre 2021)

Son activité est surement réelle, mais ça reste du spam.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2021)

Et hop ! Un parano de plus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2021)

_"... sortie de vieille automatique ..."_

 ... Des gérontophiles sur le forum !!! ... _ ... _Au secours !

Tidju​


----------



## Powerdom (24 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et hop ! Un parano de plus !


et en plus je pige que dalle a ce qu'il jacte


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2021)

Ah, la culture du tout tout de suite...

Alors qu'il suffirait de lancer le truc avant d'aller se coucher   . C'est comme ça que je rippe mes DVDs, sur un MB blanc de 2009 qui a un lecteur, lui. Ca chauffe, ça ventile, ça prend du temps, mais ça fonctionne !


----------



## Powerdom (31 Octobre 2021)

Oui, tu parles d'un bordel pour lire un film piraté !!


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Novembre 2021)

Un maso qui regrette la pollution...


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2021)

j'arrive trop tard, le message a disparu


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Novembre 2021)

__





						Plus d’indésirables ?
					

Bonjour, Je remarque que depuis 2 jours, je n’ai plus de mails indésirables… J’en ai toujours eu plusieurs par jour et là, rien ! Alors que la boîte mail me dit que cela a été mis à jour .. Y a t’il eu un changement à ce niveau ? J ai beau regarder aussi sur mes macs ( Pro et IMac ), rien non...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Powerdom (4 Novembre 2021)

ici, je sais pas quoi répondre.


----------



## patlek (4 Novembre 2021)

çà peut etre;



			Comment Ralentir la musique dans OS X


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'arrive trop tard, le message a disparu


Non, il a été déplacé dans la bonne section... https://forums.macg.co/threads/plus-dindesirables.1365665/


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2021)

on tient du lourd. le cable qui fait batterie


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> on tient du lourd. le cable qui fait batterie


Je suis à deux doigts d'essayer ce qu'il dit.
Mais je dois bien avouer que je ne suis pas certain de vouloir relier 2 usb-c de mon ordi via un câble.


----------



## edenpulse (3 Décembre 2021)

Ca m'as refait les abdos. J'aime surtout le "on voit bien que" et le "je viens d'apprendre"


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2021)

Utilitaires - Apple Pay : Bouton  Latéral appuyer 2 fois
					

Bonjour, Apple Pay est très pratique. Cependant pour payer on me demande d'appuyer 2 fois sur le bouton latéral ce qui parfois est très difficile! Je suis allé à un apple store où on m'a dit de griser dans les réglages le "bouton latéral", ce que j'ai fait mais je dois toujours appuyer 2 fois...




					forums.macg.co
				




zzz


----------



## Powerdom (27 Décembre 2021)

lien caduque.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> lien caduque.


Un admin a supprimé la conversation pour cause de langage inapproprié.


----------



## patlek (27 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un admin a supprimé la conversation pour cause de langage inapproprié.



C' est pas vrai ???!!

Putain de bordel de merde!!!!


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> lien caduque.


T’as raté quelque chose !


----------



## MrTom (27 Décembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> T’as raté quelque chose !


N'empêche que ce double-clic...


----------



## aCLR (27 Décembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> T’as raté quelque chose !


Un vrai dialogue de sourds !


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Un vrai dialogue de sourds !


Un dialogue grossier. 
Faut pas chercher des poux à papou !


----------



## peyret (27 Décembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> C' est pas vrai ???!!
> 
> Putain de bordel de merde!!!!


Dragao sort de ce corps .....


----------



## aCLR (27 Décembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Un dialogue grossier.


Un palmé égaré confondant forum et sav… Rien de nouveau sous le soleil ^^


----------



## Romuald (27 Décembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Un palmé égaré confondant forum et sav… Rien de nouveau sous le soleil ^^


Sauf qu’au SAV il aurait eu la même réponse : s’pas possible !


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf qu’au SAV il aurait eu la même réponse : s’pas possible !


L’avantage c’est qu’ici on a pas eu à faire d’effort de politesse avant de faire couic ! C’est quand même mieux comme ça.


----------



## Madalvée (30 Décembre 2021)

C'est vachement rassurant de voir un Genius Apple demander conseil dans les forums techniques… ou pas.


----------



## aCLR (30 Décembre 2021)

Et donc ?
On doit te croire sur parole, à défaut de lien… Ou pas !


----------



## Powerdom (31 Décembre 2021)

_je comprends plus rien   _


----------



## papadben (2 Janvier 2022)

Perso, je me fous de ne pas tout comprendre des élucubrations de certains des poseurs de post, mai p... qu'est-ce que  je me marre!
Je ne m'étonne plus que certains croient encore qu'ils seront pistés à cause des vaccins ARN?
Remarquez, je vous envoie ça de la zone 51 qui n'existe pas....


----------



## aCLR (2 Janvier 2022)

[HS]


papadben a dit:


> Je ne m'étonne plus que certains croient encore qu'ils seront pistés à cause des vaccins ARN?


Ce n'est pas exactement ce que le gourou Andrew Wakefield prophétise, hein ! Cet antivaxx avance que _bigpharma_ veut nous implanter une puce 5G camouflée en carnet de vaccination afin que nous soyons, du berceau au caveau, à jour dans nos vaccins. Et comme il a une dent contre le BCG, il n'est pas prêt de changer de disque… Le gars !
[/HS]


Powerdom a dit:


> _je comprends plus rien  _


J't'esplique ! Madalvée, infatigable mauvaise langue du fofo, s'étonne qu'un genius apple ne soit pas omniscient, qu'il n'ait pas réponse à tout, que Tim Cook lui-même n'ait pas supervisé son intégration au sein de la formidable équipe des apple store et qu'il en soit réduit à parcourir les forums en quête d'une solution pour son client. Client qui, s'il était venu poser sa question ici, plutôt qu'au comptoir du genius bar, ce serait vu à coup sûr rétorqué… _« Sujet mille fois traité ! Et la recherche burdel ! » _


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2022)

C’est lequel le fil avec le Genius ?


----------



## Anthony (3 Janvier 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> _« Sujet mille fois traité ! Et la recherche burdel ! » _
> Voir la pièce jointe 251273


Je me suis créé une macro. C'est dire.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)

Joli déterrage


----------



## Anthony (5 Janvier 2022)

Non, _parfait_ déterrage. Déjà qu’ils lisent rarement les consignes qui leur demandent d’utiliser le moteur de recherche pour reprendre les sujets existants plutôt que de créer un énième sujet autour de la même question, alors si on se moque d’eux quand ils le font plus ou moins correctement…


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2022)

Courage Sly !


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2022)

Moi j’ai bien aimé le fil avec le (0) dans le numéro de téléphone. Comme si on allait corriger le problème ici.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Janvier 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Moi j’ai bien aimé le fil avec le (0) dans le numéro de téléphone. Comme si on allait corriger le problème ici.


Avec un lien peut-être...


----------



## flotow (17 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Avec un lien peut-être...








						iOS 15 - Assistance composition iOS 15.2
					

Si justement je voyage de temps en temps et comme je l'ai dit, quand on est l'étranger, iOS traduit automatiquement le numéro donc ajouter +33 n'est pas utile. Ce n'est en revanche pas la même chose pour un numéro étranger depuis la France ou ailleurs, là il vaut mieux ajouter le +XX. Pour le...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## love_leeloo (18 Janvier 2022)

disons que la faute est un peu partagé je trouve.

écrire +3306xxxxx, je trouve ca débile on est bien d'accord. ca ne répond à aucune norme.
qu'Apple le remplace en automatique par +33(0)6xxxxx MAIS que le n° ne puisse pas être appelé. je trouve ça débile aussi. dans ce cas autant le remplacer directement par +336xxxxx.
ce n'est que MON avis


----------



## Anthony (18 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je trouve ça débile aussi


Tu sais, ça va bientôt faire dix ans qu’ils refusent de résoudre le bug qui empêche d’avoir une conversation Messages unifiée avec le 06XXXXXXXX et le +336XXXXXXXX. Je relance mon ticket tous les ans ou presque, et tous les ans ou presque ils se le renvoient d’équipe en équipe jusqu’à l’oublier en septembre. Dans le genre débile…


----------



## love_leeloo (18 Janvier 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2022)

Rappel pour lavage des mains !!!!!​Non mais je rêve là ! ... A quand un rappel pour aller p..... ou ch...., se curer le nez ou se gratter le c... !  

Chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut, quand il veut, mais attendre un rappel pour faire une chose aussi élémentaire que se laver les mains, ça me dépasse !!!!


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2022)

Faut passer l'applewatch sous l'eau pour qu'elle comprenne qu'on s'est lavé les mains ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2022)

Ça ne fait que deux ans qu’on nous incite au lavage de mains plusieurs fois par jour. C’est court pour retrouver une habitude qu’on ne devrait pas avoir perdu !


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2022)

pppffff!!!!

Vous allez voir que bientot, on va nous dire qu'il faudrait prendre un bain ou une douche au moins une fois par mois!!!


----------



## baron (4 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rappel pour lavage des mains !!!!!





mariol66 a dit:


> Avez-vous déjà pu activer le rappel de lavage des mains, ou avez-vous une idée de ce qui pourrait bloquer* parce que je sèche*.​


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> pppffff!!!!
> 
> Vous allez voir que bientot, on va nous dire qu'il faudrait prendre un bain ou une douche au moins une fois par mois!!!


Ce doit être dans les tuyaux !


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> une fois par mois!!!


Et une fois avec moi !


----------



## patlek (4 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et une fois avec moi !



Horreur absolue!!!!!!


(Hors de question que je ramasse le savon!!!!!)


----------



## Powerdom (6 Février 2022)

Quand tu t’appelles Richard Leclerc. Des parents avec de l'humour  !


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2022)

J'ai mis un espace de trop alors j'ai flingué mon OS


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2022)

Voilà pourquoi je ne touche jamais au terminal.


----------



## Anthony (8 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai mis un espace de trop alors j'ai flingué mon OS


Et après on s’étonne que je hurle contre les membres qui répondent à tout et n’importe quoi par des lignes de commande, alors même que l’interface graphique est généralement capable de faire la même chose. Les gens prennent l’habitude de copier-coller des commandes plus ou moins rédigées… et paf. Le Terminal c’est bien (pour les gens qui savent _exactement_ ce qu’ils font), le Terminal c’est mal (pour tous les autres).


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2022)

En tout cas il a bien fait d’arrêter Python !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Et après on s’étonne que je hurle contre les membres qui répondent à tout et n’importe quoi par des lignes de commande


Je sais de qui tu parles


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Février 2022)

C'est pas "Terminal" qu'on devrait l'appeler ce truc-là, c'est "Radical".
Comme la Bibliothèque, cette application devrait être cachée au commun des mortels.


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2022)

Ce n'est pas accessible de prime abord, si quelqu'un utilise le shell sans connaitre c'est qu'on la poussé vers ça.

Par contre il ne faut pas le cacher comme sous iOS, je suis admin sys unix, le shell c'est ma vie !


----------



## boninmi (8 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je sais de qui tu parles


Il a dit *des*, il a pas dit *un*.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Voilà pourquoi je ne touche jamais au terminal.


Euh ! C'est quoi le terminal ?????  ...


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! C'est quoi le terminal ?????  ...


Pour nous ?
Le Diable.


----------



## patlek (8 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! C'est quoi le terminal ?????  ...



Ben, le terminal, comme son nom l' indique, c' est là ou tout touche à sa fin....


----------



## boninmi (8 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! C'est quoi le terminal ?????  ...





patlek a dit:


> Ben, le terminal, comme son nom l' indique, c' est là ou tout touche à sa fin....


Le stade terminal, quoi. Non mais Allo.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Ben, le terminal, comme son nom l' indique, c' est là ou tout touche à sa fin....





boninmi a dit:


> Le stade terminal, quoi. Non mais Allo.


C'est clair que ça parle à nos amis Belges


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Février 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est clair que ça parle à nos amis Belges


Effectivement, plutôt l'euthanasie que d'utiliser le terminal ... Au moins avec l'euthanasie on sait comment ça se termine ! ...  ...


----------



## flotow (27 Février 2022)

__





						Illustrator - Saccades et fortes latences en utilisation
					

Bonjour à vous,  Je rencontre une problématique assez gênante, et récurrente avec Adobe Illustrator.  Je remarque que Illustrator saccade très rapidement, sur des fichiers pourtant très léger, et je n'en comprends pas la cause...  J'ai fait plusieurs test croisés, avec des anciens fichiers, des...




					forums.macg.co
				




C'est Adobe Support Community ici maintenant ?


----------



## flotow (6 Mars 2022)

Pas sur d'avoir tout compris, mais j'ai fait de mon mieux pour répondre.




__





						Erreurs importation vers clé
					

Bonsoir alors j'ai pour habitude sur Win10 d'importer des images videos photos sans difficulté en passant par le terminale puis y à même pas 2 ans je viens de passer sur MacOS je dois importé des photos videos d'un Mac à une Clé vu que je connais pas toute les commandes du terminale sur MacOS je...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## flotow (6 Mars 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Pas sur d'avoir tout compris, mais j'ai fait de mon mieux pour répondre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@love_leeloo hin hin hin


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Mars 2022)




----------



## boninmi (16 Mars 2022)

La suite du feuilleton Siri :





__





						macOS Monterey - Siri ne répond plus !
					

Bonjour/soir  « Dis Siri [Siri répond, Oui], quel temps fait-il ? » Aucune réponse. C'est nouveau, ça a toujours fonctionné. Des idées ?  Merci




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2022)

On rentre chez lui, il détruit sa carte SIM (voila un bon titre putaclic)





__





						Problème avec une personne (localisation) icloud
					

Bonjour tout le monde , voilà depuis un an j'ai des problèmes avec une personne grâce à mes données mobiles par icloud elle localise mon iphone tous les jours pour profité de mon absence pour rentrer dans mon appartement  La semaine dernière , elle ma prit le téléphone j'ai cru à un vole car...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> On rentre chez lui, il détruit sa carte SIM


Mais c'est sérieux docteur 



			https://forums.macg.co/search/5860195/


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2022)

__





						Mail - envois sauvages de message via gmail
					

Bonjour , Avant d'évoquer ci-aprés le problème qui me préoccupe , je voudrais témoigner sur des difficultés que j'ai rencontrées sur big sur avec un MacBook Air acheté mi 2021 .Plusieurs bug m'ont amené à consulter la hotline d'Apple . Celles-ci m' a fourni des informations contradictoires pour...




					forums.macg.co
				




En mélange de pleins de trucs différents. Pas facile à comprendre.


----------



## boninmi (31 Mars 2022)

Un lien avec cet autre étrangeté ?





__





						Comportement étrange
					

Bonjour,  J'ai besoin de vos lumières concernant un comportement étrange depuis plusieurs mois déjà. Impossible de réussir à comprendre d'où le problème vient. Lorsque je me lève de mon bureau, la plupart du temps, les écrans s'éteignent sur un très court instant et se rallume.  Si j'écoute la...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Un lien avec cet autre étrangeté ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis abasourdi par ces histoires de chaises à vérin gaz et autre électricité statique de la moquette.
 Si ça continue, nous allons devoir travailler dans des atmosphères aseptisées, engoncés dans des fringues anti-statiques.


----------



## baron (1 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je suis abasourdi par ces histoires de chaises à vérin gaz et autre électricité statique de la moquette.
> Si ça continue, nous allons devoir travailler dans des atmosphères aseptisées, engoncés dans des fringues anti-statiques.


Ben non. 
Un sol en terre battue et des sabots de bois sont parfaits.


----------



## Anthony (5 Avril 2022)

__





						Mac Studio - Mac Studio bruyant
					

Bonjour,  J’ai remplacé mon iMac 5k Late 2015 par un Mac Studio 32/512 + Studio Display et clavier + Apple Care. L’ensemble est superbe et remplace magnifiquement mon iMac. Malheureusement, et comme de nombreux utilisateurs l’ont constaté, le Mac Studio n’est pas silencieux. Je n’entendais...




					forums.macg.co
				




Et dans six mois : « mon Mac Studio a cramé et je ne comprends pas pourquoi ! ».


----------



## edenpulse (5 Avril 2022)

Au bout d'un moment...Si il faut ça pour que les gens comprennent...


----------



## flotow (5 Avril 2022)

le réparateur qui devait être bon ne l’était pas et maintenant plus rien ne fonctionne bien.





						iPad Pro 9,7" - Touch ID
					

Bonjour, Suite à un problème de batterie qui ne prenait plus la charge, j'ai fait changer celle-ci sur mon iPad pro 9.7 par un professionnel. Lors de sa récupération, le professionnel m'a annoncé que lors du chauffage de l'écran pour le décoller, le touch ID a été rendu inopérant (problème...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2022)

Mon SSD est plein, donc il ralentit, donc je voudrais transférer mon dossier utilisateur sur un gros HDD que je mettrai à la place du lecteur CD.

Rien à voir

Si, j'ai raison

Y'a des fois on se demande pourquoi des experts viennent demander de l'aide ici


----------



## Anthony (18 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Rien à voir


Et pourtant, ce n’est pas nécessairement faux.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon SSD est plein, donc il ralentit, donc je voudrais transférer mon dossier utilisateur sur un gros HDD que je mettrai à la place du lecteur CD.
> 
> Rien à voir
> 
> ...






Anthony a dit:


> Et pourtant, ce n’est pas nécessairement faux.




Romuald a raison : plutôt que de nous demander de l'aide, il devrait plutôt nous en apporter !


----------



## boninmi (19 Avril 2022)

Sur Mac, pour réinstaller macOS, installez d'abord Windows.
(une discussion qui pues un peu).


----------



## Powerdom (20 Avril 2022)

La question qui suit ta réponse n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## gKatarn (20 Avril 2022)

Pfffffiou, y a vraiment du lourd dans les forums techniques.


----------



## patlek (20 Avril 2022)

Moi, j'aurais quand meme un conseil pour lui:

Ne pas aller dans le terminal! (Verboten!!! Interdit!!!!!)


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2022)

Le feuilleton continue:



ghanitec a dit:


> année 2016 os x el capitan 10.11
> Quand je réinstalle il me demande d'entrer icloud





ghanitec a dit:


> mon mac et de l'année 2008 et j'ai toujours pas réglé mon problème il demande un compte appel store



Une série de machines tombées du camion ?


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Avril 2022)

Si c'est tombé, faut pas s'étonner que ça déconne.
C'est rarement anodin une chute, surtout d'un camion.


----------



## flotow (9 Juillet 2022)

Je veux pas comprendre 





						iPhone SE - avertissement de version disponible
					

En fait, rien du tout. Perds ton temps tout seul.




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Anthony (12 Juillet 2022)

J’ai cassé mon appareil photo. Pourquoi est-il cassé ? https://forums.macg.co/threads/canon-power-shot-sx-620-plus-de-son.1375287/


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2022)

C'est un bon celui-là


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Juillet 2022)

je n'arrive plus à courir avec mes jambes !! j'ai pourtant changé de chaussures, de chaussettes, de stade d'entrainement.
Quelqu'un a -t-il une suggestion ?
Peut-être parce que je me suis cassé la jambe droite la semaine dernière. A part ça tout marche.


----------



## flotow (29 Juillet 2022)

J’enlève un condensateur que je ne remplace pas et j’espère que ça va corriger mon problème :





						Mac Pro - Mac pro 2006 ne boot pas écran noir EFI off présence gpu off
					

Bonjour, Récemment, j'ai acheté un mac pro de 2006 qui était plein de poussière d"une personne qui s'en était pas servie depuis longtemps. Après un long nettoyage, je remonte le mac, je le branche, il s'allume et les ventilateurs démarrent au bout de 2 secondes. Cependant après 20 minutes...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Juillet 2022)

Je vous trouve un peu pointilleux.
N'allez pas nous faire croire qu'un seul composant manquant peut empêcher un ordi de démarrer.
C'est pas comme s'il n'y en avait pas tout plein d'autres.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2022)

iPhone 8 - Communication
					

Bonjour à tous,  Suite aux possibles piratages des téléphones, je me posais la question suivante : sur mon téléphone 8 plus ,lorsque  j’ai basculé du mode silence en mode sonnerie , l’appel d’un de mes contact a été activé sans aucune autre action de ma part? !  Par ailleurs, dans certaines...




					forums.macg.co
				




 ... Des fritures sur sa ligne ! ... 

Il n'est pas belge lui, sinon il aurait l'habitude ... ​


----------



## boninmi (4 Août 2022)

Tout ça, pour moi, c'est du chinois:






						le fameux HUB Xiaomi Aqara
					

Bonjour tout le monde,  je viens vous demander de l'aide car ça fait déjà 3 jours que j'essaie sans arrêt mais je n'y arrive pas . bien entendu j'ai fait une recherche au cas ou quelqu'un aurais eu le même soucis et je n'ai pas trouver, si jamais il y a bien eu et que je suis passé a coté...




					forums.macg.co
				









						La dernière personne etc
					

Bonjour  J’ai un soucis avec le hub Aqara m2 J’ai créer une automatisons que quand la dernière personne part cela éteins mes accessoires divers et varié et que la acara système dans HomeKit arme l’arlarme justement configuré dans l’appli Aqara. Le soucis est tous les accessoires exécuté bien...




					forums.macg.co
				




C'est Apple ou Xi ici ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est Apple ou Xi ici ?


c'est un peu apple, puisque c'est homekit.


----------



## boninmi (4 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est un peu apple, puisque c'est homekit.


C'est quoi, homekit ? Je suis encore obsolète ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est quoi, homekit ? Je suis encore obsolète ...


T'en fais pas ! Quand je vois les merdes qu'ils se tapent avec homekit et les objets connectés, je crois que les plus malins ... c'est nous !   

Nous, on se lève encore pour allumer ou éteindre une ampoule ! Bande de feignasses !


----------



## boninmi (10 Août 2022)

Je cherche dans le Terminal la version de Python que j'ai installée en cliquant sur l'installateur qui m'indique la version:






						comprendre Le terminal
					

Bonjour  Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un MacBook  Mais je ne comprend pas le terminal Que. représente  le retour fg.  ou. SCh  Lorsque je tape la commande. python --V  Avez. vous une ressource. qui pourrais m'aider  Cordialement




					forums.macg.co


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Je cherche dans le Terminal la version de Python que j'ai installée en cliquant sur l'installateur qui m'indique la version:


 ... Il fait quand même un peu pythié ! ...


----------



## Romuald (10 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Je cherche dans le Terminal la version de Python que j'ai installée en cliquant sur l'installateur qui m'indique la version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il doit être atteint de macmaniaquite aigue !


----------



## peyret (10 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Il doit être atteint de macmaniaquite aigue !


(... il est où notre ami maco ? .....)


----------



## patlek (10 Août 2022)

Le terminal.... là ou le mac voit sa fin.


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2022)

ChrisMagenta a dit:


> Je dispose d'un iMac Mid-2009 sous Mac OS 10.11.6 sous El Capitan, et mon objectif est de le passer sous OS X 10.13 High Sierra.





Romuald a dit:


> un iMac mid 2009 est limité à El Capitan





ChrisMagenta a dit:


> @Romuald: Je vais tenter la manip et je te tiens au courant


Y'a des jours on se demande pourquoi certains viennent demander de l'aide :soupir:


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Y'a des jours on se demande pourquoi certains viennent demander de l'aide :soupir:


Il a raison, il faut insister.
D'autant que, dès lors que la Mac annonce qu'il n'est pas compatible avec la version que l'on veut installer, il y a un commande à taper sur le Terminal pour forcer l'installation.


```
sudo jemenbranle\\jelinstallequandmeme
```


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2022)

Quand on veut on peut


----------



## Romuald (17 Août 2022)

Joli. Mais tu as oublié d'upgrader le copyright et le logo, ça va marcher beaucoup moins bien !


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quand on veut on peut


Ah mais non, en plus tu n'as pas installé la version 12.5, tu n'es pas à jour.


----------



## nykk (17 Août 2022)

Sur mon MBP, c'est un vrai patch.


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Août 2022)

MacBook Pro 17", le "Transportable"


----------



## nykk (17 Août 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> MacBook Pro 17", le "Transportable"


Oui, un de mes Macs préférés : grand écran (le mien est mat, en plus), on peut l'ouvrir pour changer la RAM et le disque dur (ce que j'ai fait), et increvable !


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Août 2022)

oui c'était une superbe machine

bon en fait je pensais plus aux "PowerBook 17", mais l'idée est la même


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2022)

nykk a dit:


> Sur mon MBP, c'est un vrai patch.





nykk a dit:


> Oui, un de mes Macs préférés : grand écran (le mien est mat, en plus), on peut l'ouvrir pour changer la RAM et le disque dur (ce que j'ai fait), et increvable !


J'ai encore mon MBP 17" de 2010, mais même avec 8 Go de mémoire et un SSD, sous macOS High Sierra ce n'est pas folichon. Je n'ose même pas imaginer ce que cela peut-être sous macOS Monterey !


----------



## nykk (17 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai encore mon MBP 17" de 2010, mais même avec 8 Go de mémoire et un SSD, sous macOS High Sierra ce n'est pas folichon. Je n'ose même pas imaginer ce que cela peut-être sous macOS Monterey !


Je trouve qu'il est suffisamment réactif pour un usage basique : web, mail et bureautique (8 Go et SSD évidemment), et je suis sous Big Sur, qui me suffit largement. Par rapport à son passé sous El Capitan, il est bien plus réactif, je pense que c'est l'AFPS améliore grandement les choses : mais c'est sûr qu'il ne fait pas le poids face à son iMac M1 
Comme @Locke le dit souvent, je crois : il convient pour MON utilisation, et honnêtement, il vaut bien les PC du boulot. sous Win7 et 10 bientôt.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2022)

_Je continu de chercher, mais sans grand espoir, désolé !
Bon courge._​ 
Ah la la !!!! L'orthographe de certains me désole ... "courge" étant un nom féminin, on dit : "Bonne courge" et pas "Bon courge" ...  ...


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _Je continu de chercher, mais sans grand espoir, désolé !
> Bon courge._​
> Ah la la !!!! L'orthographe de certains me désole ... "courge" étant un nom féminin, on dit : "Bonne courge" et pas "Bon courge" ...  ...
> 
> ...


Il y a une explication à tout   
La touche "A" était bloquée par une crotte de nez!


----------



## boninmi (23 Août 2022)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Il y a une explication à tout
> La touche "A" était bloquée par une crotte de nez!


ou par un zeltron .


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

Moquez-vous, moquez-vous, ça ne vous arrive jamais de ne pas vous relire et de laisser faire le correcteur orthographique à l'insu de votre plein gré ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Moquez-vous, moquez-vous, ça ne vous arrive jamais de ne pas vous relire et de laisser faire le correcteur orthographique à l'insu de votre plein gré ?


Non !


----------



## peyret (23 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Moquez-vous, moquez-vous, ça ne vous arrive jamais de ne pas vous relire et de laisser faire le correcteur orthographique à l'insu de votre plein gré ?


NON, car je l'ai désactivé ....  
macomaniac​


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

Bande de bouffons mythos.


----------



## MrTom (23 Août 2022)

Si on commence à parler de l'orthographe ici, ce thread est foutu


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2022)

Moi je pense que patlek a un soucis de correcteur orthographique. Quand il tape sardine, ça écrit requin.


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2022)

Un fil sans macomaniac :




__





						10.7 Lion - MacBook bloqué sur barre de démarrage, impossible d'exécuter S.O.S et de ré-installer l'OS
					

Bonjour à tous,  En voulant allumer mon MacBook aujourd'hui eh bien il n'a pas voulu : la barre de démarrage s'affiche bien mais bloqué à 1/3 et l'ordi s'éteint. J'ai démarré en récupération (cmd+R) et eu accès à l'utilitaire de disque qui m'indique qu'il ne peut pas réparer le disque. Qui plus...




					forums.macg.co
				




Combien de page avant la resolution ?
Y aura t il resolution ?
Es-ce que ca sera plus rapide qu'avec maco ?


Suspense !


----------



## peyret (23 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Un fil sans macomaniac :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


29 posts pour le moment.... 
macomaniac​


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Août 2022)

OliviaDO a dit:


> Voilà ce que ça donne quand je tape la commande fuck -fy


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

OliviaDO a dit:


> Voilà ce que ça donne quand je tape la commande fuck -fy


Celle-là je l'avais bien, mais pas fait de commentaire.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Août 2022)

C'est curieux ce disque avec 16 partitions non ?


----------



## Locke (23 Août 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est curieux ce disque avec 16 partitions non ?


Pas du tout, en démarrant depuis la partition de récupération, ce sont des espaces virtuels dont une version de macOS a besoin pour stocker temporairement des informations. Ils disparaissent après un redémarrage.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2022)

J'ai effacé le Macintosh HD par mégarde !

Prions pour que dugenou n'ait pas un boulot à responsabilités


----------



## Anthony (24 Août 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai effacé le Macintosh HD par mégarde !


Après avoir fusionné avec le sujet unique, parce que pourquoi lire les règles et s’intéresser un minimum aux forums avant de poser ta crotte, on arrive quand même à 64 pages de suppressions de Macintosh HD. J’aimerais bien observer ces gens utiliser leur machine, parce que soit il y a quelque chose de bien pourri dans l’interface, soit il y a quelque chose de bien pourri entre la chaise et le clavier. (Ou les deux, ce qui est probablement la bonne réponse.)


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Août 2022)

99% des bugs informatique se situent entre la chaise et le clavier 

sinon j'aime beaucoup le post sur le casque qui ne fonctionne pas avec un logiciel, MAIS il ne faut pas essayer un autre casque. c'est CE casque ou rien


----------



## patlek (24 Août 2022)

Mmmmmhhhhhh,,,,,,,!!???


Macintosh HD ????????








*Macintosh HD ???????????

Qui c' est celui là???????????*


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2022)

Mais surtout, pourquoi vouloir formater le disque. Le système est maintenant sur une partition séparée. Les clean install ça devrait être fini.


----------



## flotow (24 Août 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> 99% des bugs informatique se situent entre la chaise et le clavier
> 
> sinon j'aime beaucoup le post sur le casque qui ne fonctionne pas avec un logiciel, MAIS il ne faut pas essayer un autre casque. c'est CE casque ou rien


C’est lequel le fil  sur le casque ?


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Août 2022)

__





						un script pour débrancher rebrancher un USB
					

Bonjour à tous !  Je rencontre une problématique. Un casque audio sur mac ne se connecte pas correctement sur mon logiciel téléphonique au démarrage. Je suis obligée de débrancher et rebrancher physiquement ce casque pour qu'il se connecte correctement au logiciel. J'aimerai que le MAC le fasse...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Il doit y avoir un truc qui m'échappe...
Je ne voudrais pas être trop méchant,  parce qu'elle a l'air sympa. 

Mais si c'est CE casque, on pourrait presque penser qu'elle va finir par changer d'ordinateur (ou de smartphone, à la limite) pour faire fonctionner son casque...


Moi, j'avoue que ça me fait penser à un truc m'ayant souvent été raconté par mon père. 
Un clown qui commençait chacun de ses spectacles en jouant du piano sur scène. 
Et avant de jouer, il rapprochait le piano du tabouret.


----------



## Anthony (24 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Mais surtout, pourquoi vouloir formater le disque. Le système est maintenant sur une partition séparée. Les clean install ça devrait être fini.


Je l’ai répété cent fois, et c’est encore plus simple avec l’option d’effacement sécurisé sur les nouvelles machines, mais les vieilles habitudes ont la vie dure. Et certains vieux membres ont l’oreille dure…


----------



## Polo35230 (24 Août 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Je l’ai répété cent fois, et c’est encore plus simple avec l’option d’effacement sécurisé sur les nouvelles machines, mais les vieilles habitudes ont la vie dure. Et certains vieux membres ont l’oreille dure…


Moi, j'ai pas d'oreille sur mon vieux membre...


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Août 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Je l’ai répété cent fois, et c’est encore plus simple avec l’option d’effacement sécurisé sur les nouvelles machines, mais les vieilles habitudes ont la vie dure. Et certains vieux membres ont l’oreille dure…


Oui ben tu m'excuseras mais, passé un certain age, on a de dur ce qu'on peux.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Août 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Oui ben tu m'excuseras mais, passé un certain age, on a de dur ce qu'on peux.


On est souvent dur d'oreille, c'est déjà quelque chose


----------



## boninmi (31 Août 2022)

Le Mac est foutu, il n'existe plus que des PC sous Windows






						Boot Camp pour installation windows 7 ou 10
					

Bonjour J'ai un Mac mini de mi 2011 et je voudrais y mettre windows 7 ou 10 Avec l'assistant Boot camp tout ce passe bien mais le logiciel ne me télécharge pas les pilote....il me renvois sur une par Apple ou on ne les trouve pas Le pire c'est que cela a parfaitement fonctionné une foi mais j'ai...




					forums.macg.co
				









						Problème de partition avec Boot Camp pour installer Windows
					

Bonjour,  Je me permets de venir vous demander de l'aide car j'essai d'installer Windows sur mon iMac mais je n'y arrive pas... Hier, j'avais pourtant réussi, j'avais eu accès à Windows mais n'ai pas eu le temps de terminer la configuration/mise en route et ce matin je ne comprends pas pourquoi...




					forums.macg.co
				




etc, etc, ...


----------



## peyret (31 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Le Mac est foutu, il n'existe plus que des PC sous Windows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


et maco aux abonnés absent...


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2022)

Arrêtez de vous plaindre de l'absence de macomaniac, s'il a envie de revenir il revient, il n'est pas banni.
D'autant que :
1) il était la pour le premier post (qui a un an....)
2) lisez la suite du post 2, ce n'est pas un problème disque, spécialité du susdit

Quant à vouloir installer windows sur un mac, je pense que beaucoup d'étudiants veulent le faire, les logiciels spécifiques aux études n'existant pas forcément pour Mac


----------



## boninmi (31 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Arrêtez de vous plaindre de l'absence de macomaniac, s'il a envie de revenir il revient, il n'est pas banni.
> D'autant que :
> 1) il était la pour le premier post (qui a un an....)
> 2) lisez la suite du post 2, ce n'est pas un problème disque, spécialité du susdit
> ...


Oui, les gens sont libres.
C'est juste un peu rigolo tous ces gens qui achètent des Mac plutôt que des PC et veulent y installer Windows.


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est juste un peu rigolo


Tellement !? L’internet leur a d’ailleurs trouvé une appellation, les adeptes du wintosh ! C’est beaucoup moins effrayant que son pendant inversé, le hackintosh. Hein !? D’ailleurs… Le wintosh et ses adeptes fait sourire toute la planète Apple. Ha ha ha !


----------



## Locke (31 Août 2022)

peyret a dit:


> et maco aux abonnés absent...


Alors STOP, on ne va pas jouer les méchants en virant tes réponses ! Comme mentionné en réponse        #1 607      , il n'est pas banni, la porte reste ouverte.


----------



## Anthony (31 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Quant à vouloir installer windows sur un mac, je pense que beaucoup d'étudiants veulent le faire, les logiciels spécifiques aux études n'existant pas forcément pour Mac


Un problème qui va disparaitre naturellement dans les prochaines années avec les machines Apple Silicon. Quand on ne pourra plus utiliser Windows que dans une machine virtuelle, on sera débarrassé d’une classe entière de problèmes.


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Arrêtez de vous plaindre de l'absence de macomaniac, s'il a envie de revenir il revient, il n'est pas banni.
> D'autant que :
> 1) il était la pour le premier post (qui a un an....)
> 2) lisez la suite du post 2, ce n'est pas un problème disque, spécialité du susdit
> ...




Mais je ne me suis jamais plaint de son absence,  moi ! 




Bloc de spoiler



Comment ça, ce post ne m'était pas adressé?...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Août 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Alors STOP, on ne va pas jouer les méchants en virant tes réponses !


 ... Et pourquoi virer un post qui n'est ni insultant, ni outrageux, ni contraire aux bonnes moeurs, ni d'ailleurs contraire à la charte ???... 

Je vous trouve bien susceptibles, Messieurs les Modérateurs ! 

ps : si l'envie vous titille de virer quelque chose, vous pouvez virer ce post ... Il a été conçu pour vous faire plaisir, alors, laissez vous aller !!! 

Halala !!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (31 Août 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Un problème qui va disparaitre naturellement dans les prochaines années avec les machines Apple Silicon. Quand on ne pourra plus utiliser Windows que dans une machine virtuelle, on sera débarrassé d’une classe entière de problèmes.



Vivement


----------



## flotow (31 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Arrêtez de vous plaindre de l'absence de macomaniac, s'il a envie de revenir il revient, il n'est pas banni.


En tout cas sa non présence fait réagir …


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2022)

Bootcamp a toujours été un truc mal fichu. C’était devenu de pire en pire avec l’APFS. Vivement qu’on n’en parle plus.


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Quant à vouloir installer windows sur un mac, je pense que beaucoup d'étudiants veulent le faire, les logiciels spécifiques aux études n'existant pas forcément pour Mac


Expérience "presque" personnelle.
Ma femme travaille dans un centre médical.
Changement de directrice adjointe. La dame opère des changements, dont le renouvellement du parc informatique.
Elle trouve des accords intéressants avec un fournisseur Apple. 
Réaction de ma femme : "Génial, j'en peux plus de windows".
Ma femme est un peu de parti pris. C'est pas qu'elle déteste windows mais elle a un mac à la maison, elle s'y sent mieux.
Oui, mais...
Le logiciel de gestion utilisé fonctionne sous windows.
Pas de problème, y a bootcamp.
Réaction de ma femme : "C'est tout pourri, j'en peux plus de windows et de bootcamp"
Re changement de directrice adjointe. Retour du parc sous pc.
Réaction de ma femme : "Ils sont moches les ordinateurs, mais faut avouer que ça fonctionne vachement mieux"
Il n'y a pas de bon ouvrier sans bons outils.


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le logiciel de gestion utilisé fonctionne sous windows.
> Pas de problème, y a bootcamp.
> Réaction de ma femme : "C'est tout pourri, j'en peux plus de windows et de bootcamp"
> Re changement de directrice adjointe. Retour du parc sous pc.
> ...


C'est trop fort, mais une triste réalité.


----------



## flotow (1 Septembre 2022)

L’âge fait tout






						Impossible de démarrer la version 9.2
					

Bonjour, je suis sur un Ibook coquillage version 9.2. Lorsque je l'allume , il est écrit de le redémarrer en pressant la touche majuscule pour désactiver les extensions. je le fais mais le même message revient sans cesse. Comment faire pour passer outre et entrer dans mon Mac ? merci pour vos...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Un problème qui va disparaitre naturellement dans les prochaines années avec les machines Apple Silicon. Quand on ne pourra plus utiliser Windows que dans une machine virtuelle, on sera débarrassé d’une classe entière de problèmes.


Avant de disparaitre, il se trouvera encore beaucoup de spécialistes à tenter tout et n'importe quoi

Courage Locke !


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Avant de disparaitre, il se trouvera encore beaucoup de spécialistes à tenter tout et n'importe quoi
> 
> Courage Locke !




Ton lien semble ne pas fonctionner.


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Avant de disparaitre, il se trouvera encore beaucoup de spécialistes à tenter tout et n'importe quoi
> 
> Courage Locke !


Bouh le mauvais lien !


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2022)

Ici






						disque exfat ne s'affiche pas dans "disque de démarrage"
					

bonjour, j'ai formaté une partition de mon dd externe en exfat. j'aimerais redémarrer dessus pour pouvoir utiliser windows 10 (installé dans ma partition mais non démarré). mais que ce soit sur big sur (sur mon ordi portable) ou sur OS X Lion (sur mon iMac) la partition n'est pas détectée comme...




					forums.macg.co
				




C’est amusant comme fil


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2022)

Lien corrigé


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Septembre 2022)

augusterre a dit:


> J'ai suivi un tuto YouTube




Généralement, c'est comme ça que commencent les emmerdes. Dommage qu'on ait pas le lien du tuto, il y en a à se tordre.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Septembre 2022)

Parano ?


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Parano ?


Surement, j'ai viré ce matin un message similaire en English. A quoi joue-t-il ?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Septembre 2022)

IP au Ghana


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> IP au Ghana


C’est marqué dans l’une de ses capture d’écran qu’il utilise y un hotspot pour un service en Afrique. C’est aussi quelqu’un d’inscrit depuis deux ans. 

Vu qu’il a deux disques macOS et macOS Data, vivement le fil sur apfs qui va bien…


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Surement, j'ai viré ce matin un message similaire en English


Je l'ai vu ce matin vers 5h avant que tu le supprime, il parlait de piratage par magie noire, je lui avais répondu de se calmer avec la poudre de Perlimpinpin.


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2022)

Y’a même pas encore un fil sur l’iPhone 14 après bientôt 12h !


----------



## Anthony (8 Septembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Y’a même pas encore un fil sur l’iPhone 14 après bientôt 12h !


Quand tu finis ta « journée » à 2h du matin, tu ne commences par la suivante à 8h, mais à… 9h.






						Sujet unique - Votre avis sur l’iPhone 14 et l’iPhone 14 Pro
					

Apple a présenté l’iPhone 14 et l’iPhone 14 Plus. Que pensez-vous de la disparition du format « mini » ? Apple a aussi présenté l’iPhone 14 Pro et l’iPhone 14 Pro Max. Que pensez-vous de la disparition de l’encoche au profit d’une pilule, et du nouveau capteur 48 Mpx ...




					forums.macg.co
				




Bref.


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2022)

Merci d’avoir cassé le seul sujet actif du moment !!!!


----------



## Anthony (8 Septembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Merci d’avoir cassé le seul sujet actif du moment !!!!


Toi, tu as envie que je me fâche.


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Toi, tu as envie que je me fâche.


Dommage que le forum n’accepte pas les emojis … et que la version mobile soit cassée pour en choisir !

Donc


----------



## Anthony (9 Septembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Donc


 toi-même, non mais.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Septembre 2022)

Lu dans le fil "_notification rappel de lavage des mains_" ...  
iDan 'a permis de commencer ma journée dans la bonne humeur !!!


----------



## Sly54 (11 Septembre 2022)

4 lignes de blabla sans décrire aucunement le problème


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2022)

_je vous laisse tout les screen ci-dessous_

Mais oui, bon débrouillez vous avec ça _ _


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2022)

Sly54 a dit:


> 4 lignes de blabla sans décrire aucunement le problème


merci...

mais pas de sorcier cette fois ci


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2022)

Fini la magie noire ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2022)

Z'êtes vraiment nuls. Vous ne voyez pas que c'est son correcteur orthographique qui déconne, et qu'en plus il a contaminé nicomarcos 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ?


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2022)

Ah bon, contaminé par qui ou quoi ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah bon, contaminé par qui ou quoi ?


Ton correcteur orthographique déconne aussi.


----------



## flotow (11 Septembre 2022)

il a regardé la vidéo contaminée sur le mariage...


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2022)

C'est notre pote arnoldk qui m'a marabouté


----------



## flotow (16 Septembre 2022)

Un répertoire qui s’appelle comme ça par la 






						iMac - Fichiers core saturant mon mac
					

Bonjour  Depuis qq jours, plus moyen de travailler sur mon ordi, car 90% des 1To disponibles étaient pris !!  Surprise, car cet ordi est neuf (24 pouces, M1, 2021) … J’ai découvert que la saturation venait d’une multitude de fichiers core ( des dumps , je crois), placés dans le dossier système ...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## flotow (16 Septembre 2022)

Le fil sur les collages était un peu étrange, j’ai pas compris pourquoi tout le monde est tombé sur eckri


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Septembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Le fil sur les collages était un peu étrange


Oui même beaucoup !
Mais je dirai que c'était pas le fil qui était étrange


----------



## flotow (16 Septembre 2022)

ET MAIS ANTHONY LE REGROUPEMENT DES MESSAGES LORS DUN MULTIPOSTE ÇA FONCTION’E ENFIN !!!!’


----------



## flotow (16 Septembre 2022)

C’est vendredi merci les posts sans explications …


----------



## Powerdom (16 Septembre 2022)

Ben le mec qui pose une question sans aucune explication et qui en plus envoie bouler ceux qui lui viennent en aide


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben le mec qui pose une question sans aucune explication et qui en plus envoie bouler ceux qui lui viennent en aide


Tout ce qu'on aime !


----------



## boninmi (17 Septembre 2022)

Au secours !





__





						comment sécuriser ma connexion à My SQL Workbench et comment rédiger organiser mon programme avec l'info de connexion CLAIREMENT (exemples)? Etc.
					

Bonjour. Et merci de votre attention (surtout, bien sûr, à ceux qui sont des as qu'on apprécie particulièrement d'être là et de nous aider...) Perso, j'ai bien trouver des grandes lignes qui disent qu'il faut crypter... qu'il faudrait SSL (apparemment cher pour l'avoir), Wordpress..., des qui...




					forums.macg.co
				




et puis aussi:





__





						10.11 El Capitan - comment formater en apfs
					

bonjour j aimerais formaté mon disque dur externe en apfs en vue de faire une installation propre sur un pc compatible hig siera. j ai tenté formatage en mac  journalisé grub je suis actuellement sous elcapitan comment faire merci d avance




					forums.macg.co


----------



## LS Zaitsev (17 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben le mec qui pose une question sans aucune explication et qui en plus envoie bouler ceux qui lui viennent en aide


Oui, c'était étrange. Certains ont des déséquilibres et se méprennent sur la fonction d'un forum...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (17 Septembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Au secours !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certains ont-ils conscience de leur difficulté à communiquer ? C'est fou de lire ça.


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Septembre 2022)

Faut dire que en ce moment on est gâté entre : arrêter les collages, hacking MacBook, changement
de l'horloge, la glycémie, ils a de quoi se détendre !


----------



## Locke (17 Septembre 2022)

C'est vrai qu'en ce moment c'est à la fête à la saucisse ! Et le message sur MySQL, c'est du bon gratiné.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (17 Septembre 2022)

Locke a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'en ce moment c'est à la fête à la saucisse ! Et le message sur MySQL, c'est du bon gratiné.


C'est-à-dire que, finalement, pour s'en sortir avec les outils numériques qui peuplent désormais notre quotidien, il faut une certaine clarté d'esprit, un sens de l'ordre, un certain sens logique aussi et une maîtrise du langage. Lorsque je vois les difficultés de certains à s'exprimer avec clarté et précision (et les quiproquos que cela occasionne), je comprends pourquoi ils rencontrent aussi tant de soucis avec la technique.
A cela s'ajoute, pour les plus âgés (mais pas que...), quelques nouveaux concepts difficiles à appréhender. Par ex. la reproductibilité infinie et sans altération permise par le support numérique : j'ai encore croisé quelqu'un au travail qui m'a donné une clé USB avec des fichiers, en m'expliquant : "C'est bon, j'ai enfin terminé de travailler avec ces plans, je peux te les donner maintenant". Ou encore les destinataires multiples pour l'email, le concept de stockage dans le cloud, la différence entre dossier et fichier, etc.
_" Pour certains, ce monde est une horloge, pour d'autres, un labyrinthe."_


----------



## nykk (17 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> la différence entre dossier et fichier,


Un linuxien te répondrait que tout est fichier, même un dossier ! Comment ça, je complique encore plus  ?


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Septembre 2022)

@LS Zaitsev ton message atteint (presque) la perfection de la réalité.
Allez un petit exemple  perso : j'avais dû en 2020 déclarer le sinistre de mon habitation suite à l 'état de sécheresse.
Bon , je monte le dossier transmis à la mairie comme réclamé. Bon sans suite car refusé car pas assez se sinistres
déclarés dans ma commune, courrier officiel du Maire.
Il ya 2 jours, la secrétaire de la mairie m'appelle : "il faudrait relancer le dossier suite à la sécheresse de cette année et
il me faudrait un courrier avec des photos en défilé."
Soit, je monte un bon dossier , courrier  + vidéo de photos.
Réponse : Le courrier a bien été lu mais impossible de voir les photos car c'est en défilé vidéo et je peux pas les imprimer   
Il serait bien de les envoyer au format JPEG !
Bon voilà, on avance , on avance.


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2022)

On est en train de dériver, la...


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> On est en train de dériver, la.


Oui exact mon post est HS  
Bon on reprend la barre, remettons nous dans le droit chemin


----------



## LS Zaitsev (18 Septembre 2022)

https://forums.macg.co/threads/mess...-lors-de-linstallation.1377345/#post-14291827

Je détecte un haut potentiel. Et bien sûr, personne n'a prêté attention à mon message.


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Je détecte un haut potentiel. Et bien sûr, personne n'a prêté attention à mon message.


Non tu te trompes, regarde le post #3 dans le sujet en  question


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Septembre 2022)

là j'avoue






						casque écouteur antibruit
					

Bonjour. Etant donné qu'au niveau écologie, pénurie, etc. on ne va apparemment pas vers une pénurie sonore... Que ça fait maintenant quelques années qu'il y a des travaux non stop et près de mon immeuble et dans mon immeuble... Que ma mère qui vit à la campagne où aucun commerce, mais que par...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Powerdom (19 Septembre 2022)

il est carrément perché lui !!


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Septembre 2022)

elle


----------



## LS Zaitsev (19 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non tu te trompes, regarde le post #3 dans le sujet en  question


Ah ah, got it !


----------



## LS Zaitsev (19 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> il est carrément perché lui !!


L'expression qui part dans tous les sens, qui mélange plusieurs sujets, ça fait un peu peur tout de même. On dirait qu'il, ou elle, part dans des micro-délires personnels (ou des private jokes) toutes les 5 secondes. On est servis cette semaine.


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2022)

C’est inbuvable ses textes. Cette personne parle de plusieurs sujets à la fois. C’est illisible du coup.


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2022)

Rumuald, t’es sur le fil car tu l’as vu ici ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Septembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Rumuald, t’es sur le fil car tu l’as vu ici ?


Non, je suis sur le fil parce que le bruit, je connais, j'ai des acouphènes depuis plus de trente ans, donc si je peux conseiller quelqu'un qui se plaint du bruit, j'essaie. Et sa façon de s'exprimer n'a rien de drôle, je ne vois pas pourquoi on en parle dans ce fil-ci, créé à l'origine pour parler de la grenouille qui pète ou de ligne de coke dans le terminal et non pour relever des difficultés d'expression de posteurs en recherche de solution.


----------



## Anthony (20 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et sa façon de s'exprimer n'a rien de drôle


Bien au contraire, et c’est ce qui empêchera de trouver une solution (en tout cas sur place publique), ce qui motive ma décision de fermer le fil avant que je ne sois obligé de distribuer des cartons de toutes parts.



Romuald a dit:


> je ne vois pas pourquoi on en parle dans ce fil-ci, créé à l'origine pour parler de la grenouille qui pète ou de ligne de coke dans le terminal et non pour relever des difficultés d'expression de posteurs en recherche de solution.


Et là on touche à un deuxième problème les amis, la tendance qu’ont certains piliers de comptoir à divaguer dans la rue après la dernière tournée. Rentrez chez vous et allez cuver, les gars, mais n’allez pas dégueuler partout dans les forums techniques. Parce que je ne vais pas nettoyer deux fois.


----------



## love_leeloo (20 Septembre 2022)

10.15 Catalina - Documents "rangés" du Bureau pendant la nuit
					

Bonjour à tous,  Suis nouvelle sur le forum; j'espère que j'ai posté au bon endroit pour un souci SECURITE - ou pas ...- sur mon Mac.  Mon Bureau-ordi est à l'image de mon bureau-réel: 36 documents ouverts sur 10 sujets différents.  Un soir, j'ai "Suspendu l'activité" de mon Mac - comme...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Septembre 2022)

Black Magic is back


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2022)

Pour le fil sur le bruit, les différents posts étaient quand même particulièrement difficiles à lire.
L’histoire de la tartiflette c’était quand même avant tout dans l’un des messages de la créatrice du sujet.


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2022)

@Anthony ca n’existe pas un module qui analyses les messages pour y détecter un semblant de cohérence ?


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Septembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> un module qui analyses les messages pour y détecter un semblant de cohérence ?


On rentre dans la métaphysique alors...


----------



## Anthony (20 Septembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> @Anthony ca n’existe pas un module qui analyses les messages pour y détecter un semblant de cohérence ?


Je suis certain que c’est un problème qui ne sera jamais résolu par l’« intelligence » artificielle. (Mais par ailleurs, ses propos étaient cohérents. C’est une personne qui n’est clairement pas familière des us et coutumes d’un forum, qui souffre probablement beaucoup de sa situation et m’a l’air d’avoir ruminé cent fois son affaire, mais qui répond aux questions qu’on lui pose. Je l’ai eu par MP après la fermeture du fil, elle a compris pourquoi il avait été fermé, et a réagi clairement  et simplement à ma suggestion. Tu peux t’en moquer si tu veux, chacun est le crétin d’un autre après tout, mais je suis plus sensible aux arguments d’une personne qui ne sait pas qu’elle est à côté de ses pompes mais cherche à bien faire, qu’à ceux d’une personne qui sait sciemment qu’elle va me forcer à modérer ses interventions à une heure indécente. À la fin, le degré d’emmerdement, c’est l’élément décisif dans ma politique de modération. Et tu commences à gentiment m’emmerder.)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Septembre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> ... Et tu commences à gentiment m’emmerder.)


 ... Modérateur s'il vous plaît !!! ... 

_ ... <mode fayot on> ... Oh pardon Anthony ... Je n'avais pas vu que c'était toi ! ... <mode fayot off> ... _


----------



## Anthony (21 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Modérateur s'il vous plaît !!! ...


Ah oui tiens, @aCLR, file-moi quelques semaines de vacances.


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2022)

Va falloir ouvrir une section 'Divan' dans les forums pour que certains nous racontent leur enfance après avoir exposé leur problème


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Septembre 2022)

Je serai là pour vous aider!


----------



## Sly54 (26 Septembre 2022)

Je ne connais pas le Terminal (je ne vais pas lui jeter la pierre  ),
Je ne fais pas de sauvegardes,
J'utilse la bombe atomique (rm…) pour effacer quelques fichiers,

Ben… la bombe a bien atomisé _toutes_ les données… hihihi


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2022)

Ah ouais quand même.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2022)

ananth a dit:


> C'est probablement idiot mais j'ai utilisé celle ci => rm -rf ~ / .Trash / *


Probablement…

Il s’est trompé d’adverbe, _complètement_ aurait mieux convenu. 


Le type est un cas d’école dans l’utilisation du Terminal. Un vrai hilote à exposer à titre d’exemple :



ananth a dit:


> Est-il possible d'inverser la commande et de récupérer tous mes fichiers comme si de rien n'était (type ctrl z en plus sophistiqué idéalement) ?


et


ananth a dit:


> A noter que je n'ai malheureusement pas de time machine, ni d'icloud, ni de clones récents (+6-12 mois) !







Sly54 a dit:


> et prier longtemps…



Je connais l’adresse du marabout de Pogba si ça intéresse. Attention, il prend cher.


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Septembre 2022)

Ou _certainement _aussi


----------



## boninmi (28 Septembre 2022)

@Moonwalker , tu faisais la sieste depuis dimanche ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Septembre 2022)

Sans vouloir le montrer du _doigt_ :
https://forums.macg.co/threads/application-de-service-eco-responsable.1377623/


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> montrer du _doigt_ :


Il fallait juste lui indiquer_ l'index._


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Septembre 2022)

@nicomarcos techniquement, c'est exactement ce qu'il demande. À l'ère du _digital_, certains services font encore défaut...


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> _digital_


Ça c'est réservé à mesdames.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Septembre 2022)

Quel grossier personnage. Modérateur !


----------



## Anthony (29 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Il fallait juste lui indiquer_ l'index._



Ou lui répondre sérieusement, mais ça implique d’être encore sur ces forums par bienveillance. Bref.

---

Histoire que ce soit bien clair. Il y a une différence entre _« regardez comme c’est marrant le problème stupide dans lequel il s’est empêtré »_ et _« allons lui créer un problème parce que nous sommes de stupides petites frappes qui avons envie de nous marrer »_. (Je vous laisse changer _« stupide »_ par l’insulte la plus forte que vous connaissiez.) Le mec qui débarque de Google et vient prouver que l’on peut vraiment se faire avoir par la commande rm -rf *, qu’on se marre deux minutes dans le présent fil tout en essayant de lui apporter des éléments de réponse par ailleurs, même si ça ne pas aller très loin sans sauvegarde, ça fait partie du jeu et c’est très bien pour décompresser. Le mec qui est là depuis des années avec plus de 500 messages au compteur, et pas uniquement dans la terrasse au passage, quand il pose une vraie question, il a le droit à une vraie réponse. Et si vous ne la connaissez pas, vous avez le droit de la fermer. Parce que promis, ma manière de me moquer des types qui se marrent sous cape mais ne font que démontrer leur ignorance n’est pas _du tout_ drôle. Si ce fil devient une manière de repérer des cibles que l’on va pourrir alors qu’elle n’ont rien demandé, et si la terrasse n’est plus qu’un repère de gros lourdingues frustrés, vous me le dites, je suis toujours à la recherche de moyens d’alléger la base de données du forum. Bises.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (29 Septembre 2022)

Eh bien, malgré cette longue explication, je n'ai donc toujours pas compris le sens de ce fil : _"On voit de ces trucs dans les forums techniques..."_
Nous sommes peut-être lourdingues (je l'admets et reconnait ici la fonction de la modération), mais frustrés certes non. On aime s'amuser, oui.
Je n'ai pas souvenir d'interventions de la modération lorsque j'ai reçu des réponses agressives, des attaques ad hominem et des sous-entendus racistes à mes demandes d'aide technique. Heureusement c'était il y a quelques années et les choses ont changé, il me semble. Alors un peu d'humour sans méchanceté, je ne vois pas où est le mal.
Promis je vais faire un effort. Pour @nicomarcos je ne sais pas si c'est curable.


----------



## Anthony (29 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Eh bien, malgré cette longue explication, je n'ai donc toujours pas compris le sens de ce fil


Tu te fais plus bête que tu ne l’es vraiment. Tu me permettras d’en tirer les conclusions qui finiront bien par s’imposer.


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Pour @nicomarcos je ne sais pas si c'est curable.


Bonjour Mr LS Zaitsev,
Je ne te permets en aucun cas de me citer parce que tu t'es justement fait remonter les bretelles, et encore moins de me juger
sans aucune justification  
Alors t'es bien gentil mais occupe toi de tes fesses et va te promener et tu m'oublies


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Alors t'es bien gentil mais occupe toi de tes fesses et va te promener et tu m'oublies


 ... Comme dirait "je ne sais plus qui" dans les forums techniques ... T'as pas un caniche à aller promener ??? ...


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2022)

*On ferme pour le week-end !*

Posez-vous la question du pourquoi vous fréquentez les forums techniques au lieu de venir chialer ici après vous être gaussés là bas…


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2022)

L’équipe de modération des forums techniques manquent de bras. Les bénévoles qui s’y collent aimeraient ne pas avoir à modérer vos dérapages. Donc… Vous marrer ici des pépites lues là bas, ok. Mais intervenir à tord et à travers  là bas suite à vos lectures ici, non.
En espérant que vous comprenez, *le sujet rouvre !*


----------



## LS Zaitsev (4 Octobre 2022)

Le mépris et le ton péremptoire de certaines interventions de la modération ne m'incitent de toute façon pas à y revenir. J'ai moi aussi été modérateur d'un forum, et si vos interventions sont, au fond, et je le reconnais, ici justifiées, il y a aussi la façon de l'écrire.
Je le redis, je comprends votre intervention. Seulement, vous l'avez justifiée en des termes qui ne sont pas la réalité, alors que ni moi ni personne n'avait auparavant été blessant, et surtout pas à votre endroit (ce qui ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée).
Oui, j'ai compris et je ferai attention désormais à ne plus me laisser aller à ces débordements, pas de souci de ce côté là.


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Le mépris et le ton péremptoire de certaines interventions de la modération ne m'incitent de toute façon pas à y revenir. J'ai moi aussi été modérateur d'un forum, et si vos interventions sont, au fond, et je le reconnais, ici justifiées, il y a aussi la façon de l'écrire.
> Je le redis, je comprends votre intervention. Seulement, vous l'avez justifiée en des termes qui ne sont pas la réalité, alors que ni moi ni personne n'avait auparavant été blessant, et surtout pas à votre endroit (ce qui ne me serait jamais venu à l'idée).
> Oui, j'ai compris et je ferai attention désormais à ne plus me laisser aller à ces débordements, pas de souci de ce côté là.



Même si je suis sûr que ton message ne s’adresse pas à moi et encore plus certain que ton orgueil s’effarouche d’un rien ; je vais quand même te répondre, des fois que…

Dans une autre discussion de la terrasse, l’infortuné kevick nous donne son sentiment sur l’opinion médiatique. Un ramassis d’inepties qui n’appelle qu’une réponse, t’es con ! Sauf que… Si je prends mon clavier pour me fendre de ce juron en citant mon bon Kevick, selon qu’il soit enclin à la déconne ou au caca boudin, sa réaction ira d’un extrême à l’autre. Normal.

Eh bah pour toi c’est pareil ! Vous avez des jouets. Vous les utilisez. Et parfois vous les cassez. Et forcément ! Vous n’êtes pas content. _Bouh… Mon jouet est cassé ! Snif… C’est de ta faute !_ Sauf que non. C’est ton usage du jouet mis à ta disposition le problème, pas le coup de règle de la modération – une équipe qui, dois-je le rappeler, agit pour vous assurer un bon déroulement des échanges selon ses disponibilités ainsi que ses compétences et cela à titre bénévole, donc sur son temps libre.

Voilà ! Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale !


----------



## Anthony (5 Octobre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Le mépris et le ton péremptoire de certaines interventions de la modération ne m'incitent de toute façon pas à y revenir. J'ai moi aussi été modérateur d'un forum, et si vos interventions sont, au fond, et je le reconnais, ici justifiées, il y a aussi la façon de l'écrire.


Effectivement, c’est bel et bien un problème de _« façon de l’écrire »_. Si tu ne comprends pas la différence entre _« regardez un problème marrant »_, le terrasse qui regarde les forums techniques avec un ton un peu potache qui n’empêche pas de trouver une solution au problème en question, et _« allons lui créer un problème pour s’en moquer ensuite »_, la terrasse qui descend dans les forums techniques pour vomir quelques-uns des interventions les plus méprisantes et méprisables que j’ai pu lire sur ces forums et nier la possibilité que l’on puisse trouver une solution puisqu’il n’y a pas de problème, alors on va vers une impasse. Je crois que la plupart des intervenants de ce fil comprennent, j’espère que tu en seras capable (et sinon, tu sais où me trouver, laissons ce fil reprendre son cours maintenant).


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2022)

Reste calme, Anthony


----------



## Anthony (21 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Reste calme, Anthony


Tu veux savoir la meilleure ? C’est son _deuxième_ sujet. J’ai supprimé le premier, qui nous commandait de répondre rapidement parce que c’était urgent, en lui demandant de (re)lire les règles et d’aller voir le sujet unique. Autant te dire que ce sujet ne va pas faire long feu.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2022)

Quand tu commences en disant je ne connais rien au Mac et que tu postes une photo du terminal, c'est mal barré


----------



## gKatarn (21 Octobre 2022)

Pfffff, t'es pas serviable Anthony 






Oui, je sors.


----------



## boninmi (21 Octobre 2022)

Vous vous acharnez sur un petit de 19 ans, là.


----------



## Anthony (21 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quand tu commences en disant je ne connais rien au Mac et que tu postes une photo du terminal, c'est mal barré


C’est à croire que je n’avais pas tout à fait tort quand je gueulais sur les membres qui commençaient toutes leurs réponses avec des lignes de commandes. Incroyable, non ?



boninmi a dit:


> Vous vous acharnez sur un petit de 19 ans, là.


Donc il sait lire, et il est responsable de ses actes. (Je n’ai AUCUNE sympathie pour les gens qui s’inscrivent, ignorent le message de bienvenue avec les liens utiles, et publient n’importe quoi n’importe où en assurant que c’est urgent. AU. CUNE.)


----------



## boninmi (21 Octobre 2022)

C'était de l'humour ... et je comprends ton irritation, je soupçonne ce "petit jeune" de confondre forum d'aide et supermarché.
Ce qui a tendance à m'irriter beaucoup également, ce sont ces photos illisibles de résultats de lignes de commande. L'utilisation d'un outil mal maitrisé (mais chacun a été maladroit dans les phases d'apprentissage) se double d'une incapacité à utiliser d'autres outils existants plus ergonomiques.


----------



## Anthony (21 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> mais chacun a été maladroit dans les phases d'apprentissage


Ce qui n’est pas un problème, et justifie mon approche sur la forme des réponses. (J’ai commencé ma carrière dans le tutoriel, et je l’ai continué en écrivant _quelques_ manuels informatiques, je crois avoir vaguement une idée de la meilleure manière de faire les choses.) C’est un parfait exemple de ce qu’il se passe quand on utilise systématiquement la ligne de commande en première intention sans la moindre explication. L’approche « supermarché », elle est aussi dans une certaine manière de répondre de manière sérielle, sans explications ni volonté de donner aux membres les moyens de leur émancipation.


----------



## love_leeloo (21 Octobre 2022)

en ce moment je pète un câble avec les collab qui me crée des ticket de support avec une pauvre phrase lapidaire.
c'est quand même pas compliqué d'écrire un petit résumé de la situation, ce qu'on veut faire, ce qu'on a essayé, quelles erreurs on a eu, etc ...
nan, au support on est devin


----------



## Anthony (21 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> avec une pauvre phrase lapidaire


Estime-toi heureux : je ne compte plus le nombre de demandes de suppression de compte qui sont… vides. Juste l’objet par défaut, rien d’autre, pas de bonjour ni merci. Je devrais facturer des frais d’impolitesse, tiens.


----------



## ze_random_bass (22 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> en ce moment je pète un câble avec les collab qui me crée des ticket de support avec une pauvre phrase lapidaire.
> c'est quand même pas compliqué d'écrire un petit résumé de la situation, ce qu'on veut faire, ce qu'on a essayé, quelles erreurs on a eu, etc ...
> nan, au support on est devin





Anthony a dit:


> Estime-toi heureux : je ne compte plus le nombre de demandes de suppression de compte qui sont… vides. Juste l’objet par défaut, rien d’autre, pas de bonjour ni merci. Je devrais facturer des frais d’impolitesse, tiens.



Et encore vous, c’est à distance. Dans mon taf’, j’assure la maintenance de 1er niveau auprès de l’équipe … enfin, quand on parle de maintenance c’est 90% de :

utilisateur qui braille dans le couloir (au mieux par téléphone) : _ça marche pas !_
moi (je lâche mon boulot, je me déplace) : _fais voire … ben si ça marche mais faut pas faire comme tu fais_
ou (variante) :

moi : _fais voire ce que tu faisais, hum, ben si ça marche_
utilisateur : _ben quand je le faisais, ça marchait pas_
moi : _avant que tu ne faisais pas exactement la même chose_
utilisateur : _ben si_
moi : _non_
utilisateur : _si_
moi : _non_
_etc._
Une collègue a même prétendu que j’avais un fluide qui faisait bien marcher les ordinateurs quand j’entrais dans une pièce.

On devrait créer un sujet : _Groupe de paroles pour toute personne qui doit assurer de l’assistance utilisateurs et qui veut éviter d’en venir aux mains parce que bon, il y a un loyer à payer._


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2022)

Quarante ans d'informatique en tant qu'ingénieur système m'ont définitivement convaincu que la phrase préférée du développeur ou de l'utilisateur est 'j'ai touché à rien, çamarchpu' et celle de l'ingénieur système 'j'ai touché à rien, c'est tombé en marche'.


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Octobre 2022)

moi ma réponse préféré c'est :









j'aime aussi leur dire :
"Dans le doute, reboote"

"Compiler c'est tester"

"Tester c'est douter"


----------



## Anthony (22 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> moi ma réponse préféré c'est


Et c'est souvent la meilleure.


----------



## ze_random_bass (22 Octobre 2022)

Je pense sérieusement qu’_IT Crowd_ est largement supérieure dans la poilade que _The Big Bang Theory_ … je ne me suis jamais vraiment remis de l’épisode de la porte rouge (aaaah, Richmond …).


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Quarante ans d'informatique en tant qu'ingénieur système




Tu devrais adresser un courrier (électronique ou autre) à la Poste pour leur conseiller de mieux informatiser leur gestion de données.
Pour les colis et suivis de colis, en particulier... 

Enfin je crois...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu devrais adresser un courrier (électronique ou autre) à la Poste pour leur conseiller de mieux informatiser leur gestion de données.
> Pour les colis et suivis de colis, en particulier...


C'est plus simple que ça...
À chaque manipulation du colis, il doit être scanné. Si le code n'est pas en face du lecteur, il n'y a personne qui le retournera.
Ainsi, début juillet j'attendais un Colissimo (©S01 EP01 Romu), avec mon n° de suivi je le vois remis à l'agence puis plus rien jusqu'à ce que je le reçoive 4 jours plus tard. Le suivi, c'est une vaste fumisterie.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est plus simple que ça...
> À chaque manipulation du colis, il doit être scanné. Si le code n'est pas en face du lecteur, il n'y a personne qui le retournera.
> Ainsi, début juillet j'attendais un Colissimo (©S01 EP01 Romu), avec mon n° de suivi je le vois remis à l'agence puis plus rien jusqu'à ce que je le reçoive 4 jours plus tard. Le suivi, c'est une vaste fumisterie.




Merci pour les infos à ce sujet. 
(Je n'ai jamais trop compris comment ces envois et suivis de colis fonctionnaient... Ou pas... )


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> j'aime aussi leur dire :
> "Dans le doute, reboote"


Le proverbe complet c'est 'dans le doute, tu rebootes, si ça rate, tu formates'


----------



## boninmi (22 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Le proverbe complet c'est 'dans le doute, tu rebootes, si ça rate, tu formates'


... et ensuite tu postes dans "J'ai supprimé Macintosh HD"


----------



## Gwen (22 Octobre 2022)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Je pense sérieusement qu’_IT Crowd_ est largement supérieure dans la poilade que _The Big Bang Theory_ … je ne me suis jamais vraiment remis de l’épisode de la porte rouge (aaaah, Richmond …).


Mon épisode préféré c'est celui avec les handicapés. Complètement barré. Comme toutes la série


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Octobre 2022)

I’m disable


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> I’m disable



Didn't you mean "disabled" instead ?...


----------



## Gwen (23 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Didn't you mean "disabled" instead ?...


Ceux qui ont vu The IT Crowd avaient corrigés d'eux même


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Ceux qui ont vu The IT Crowd avaient corrigés d'eux même



Ceux qui ont quelques notions de grammaire aussi.


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2022)

Dites les gars, vous êtes sur d'être dans le bon fil ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ceux qui ont quelques notions de grammaire aussi.


La faute était en tout cas amusante et aurait très bien pu convenir


----------



## Gwen (23 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Dites les gars, vous êtes sur d'être dans le bon fil ?


Ya bien un modérateur qui va remettre cette discussion hors sujet dans un fil dédié à IT CROWD, comme ça, on sera dans le bon fil ;-)


----------



## patlek (23 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Dites les gars, vous êtes sur d'être dans le bon fil ?



Ouais!... je te bannerais tout ce monde là, moi; ça trainerait pas!!!


----------



## boninmi (23 Octobre 2022)

Bientôt, tous ces fils seront fermés le week end.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Bientôt, tous ces fils seront fermés le week end.



On voit de ces trucs dans les forums techniques... Et non techniques...
Espérons au moins que ces threads resteront ouverts du lundi au vendredi... 
Voilà un truc qui va me faire moins aimer le week-end. Sous certains aspects du moins.


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2022)

Pester contre les cookies pourquoi pas, mais pas là !


----------



## Anthony (27 Octobre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Pester contre les cookies pourquoi pas, mais pas là !


Surtout pour raconter des conneries. Bref.


----------



## MrTom (29 Octobre 2022)

Je n’ai pas l’habitude de poster là, mais quand même !






						Ya t-il un intérêt à activer "documents et bureau" dans iCloud Drive ?
					

Ya t-il un intérêt à activer "documents et bureau" dans iCloud Drive lorsqu'on possède un Mac + iPad ? Et donc de se retrouver avec une arborescence dans "documents" correspondant aux fichiers du Mac et une 2eme arborescence sur iCloud Drive pour les fichiers produits depuis l'iPad... alors que...




					forums.macg.co
				




Il ne semble pas évident qu’enregistrer des fichiers dans des dossiers différents font qu’ils ne se retrouvent pas, finalement, dans le même dossier...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2022)

​






Et surtout ne pas l'avaler !  ... 
​


----------



## love_leeloo (11 Novembre 2022)

> au final lencienne propriétaire du macbook etait une medium et depuis que j'ai le mac je suis agité et j'arrive plus a dormir








						macOS Ventura - Je peux pas installer Garageband...
					

d'accord merci pour cette réponse je vais donc essayer de passer sous Mojave dans les jours qui viennet  apres ceci fait, qu'elle est la méthode pour contourner la règle du coup svp ?




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Powerdom (13 Novembre 2022)

je viens de lire tout le fil. En effet la fin est totalement inattendue !


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2022)

C'est pas gagné...


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Novembre 2022)

Se lancer dans un formatage alors qu'on ne sait pas ce qu'on fait : haut risque. 
Enfin, c'est comme ça qu'on apprend !


----------



## patlek (28 Novembre 2022)

mouais... c' est le portable de la copine... Fautesperer qu'elle n' avait pas de documents auxquels elle tenait.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2022)

S'enregistrer sur Macgé pour poser une question dont personne n'a la réponse sauf son opérateur de téléphonie...






						Déménagement RED SFR
					

Bonjour,  Savez-vous si lors d’un déménagement les tarifs en cours (promo à vie obtenue à l’époque et plus disponible sur le site de l’opérateur, RED SFR dans mon cas) restent les mêmes dans le nouveau logement ?  Je paie 19,99€/mois pour une fibre 1GB même après 1 an, aujourd’hui toutes les...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Powerdom (Lundi à 16:10)

le déterrage qui tue !






						Soft composition de sonneries
					

Je possède un T610 et recherche un soft pour transférer mes petites compos perso sur mon tel et pourquoi pas les partager avec d'autres, c'est ça le Mktg viral non ?    Le seul soft que j'ai pu trouver est  Le ring Tone de Coding Worshop . Je n'ai pas encore essayè, connaissez vous d'autres...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Romuald (Lundi à 16:15)

Powerdom a dit:


> le déterrage qui tue !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joli !


----------



## daffyb (Lundi à 16:20)

en règle général, pour ce type de déterrage avec zéro message intéressant, nous avons à faire à un futur SPAMMER


----------



## Powerdom (Hier à 15:43)

J'ai effacé mon disque et maintenant je ne le trouve plus






						Compatibilité iMac pour Windows 11
					

Bonjour, Je voulais savoir si mon iMAC de fin 2013, est compatible pour installer Windows 11. Je joint une capture d'écran avec les renseignements du MAC. Sur la 2ème capture, vous pouvez voir 2 disques dur. 1 externe (CRUCIAL) et 1 interne (Sans titre) Le DD externe me sert au démarrage du MAC...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## LS Zaitsev (Hier à 20:42)




----------



## Anthony (Aujourd'hui à 09:21)

> *ATTENTION*, je ne suis pas du tout un pro de l'informatique.


Le nouveau slogan des forums.


----------



## Romuald (Aujourd'hui à 10:07)

Anthony a dit:


> Le nouveau slogan des forums.


Venant souvent avant, ou après, "j'ai effacé mon disque dur et depuis je n'arrive pas à...."


----------



## lamainfroide (il y a 13 minutes)

Un slogan sur le forum, certes.
Mais aussi, l'excuse de mon père pour que je m'occupe de faire ses sauvegardes.
Sa phrase préférée avec "un mot de passe ? Non, j'ai pas de mot de passe sur mon ordi. Ah, si ? Ben je le connais pas, alors"


----------

